# ANOTHER MIRACLE No: 11



## scruffyted

Hi everyone, new thread 

CYCLING  

jojomama -  - testing 23/4/07
Kate12 - starting DR 13/4/07
becca - starting DR 12/4/07
Clare25 - FET - starting DR 3/5/07 - ET 21/5/07
QueenVic - nat FET -  - testing 25/4/07
stressedem - IVF -  - testing 27/4/07


IN_BETWEENIES  

Tracey72
Emma73
Succotash
Scruffyted
Spangle
Lottiesmum
Scoop
Raffles
ClaireB
Gail M
Janet
Shelley
Hun
Clareber
Owennicki
Janer
GAC
Chamomile
Keira
fragile
Martine
bluechirpy
Nattkatt
Maarias
JaneNewcastle
Ginger
keri
ready4Family
Minkey

PREGNANT  

Mojojo - ICSI - due ??
Wicklow - due 21/4/07
Suzy - IVF due 30/05/07
Julz - ICSI -twins -due June 2007
Lynne-ICSI due ??
Imogen-ICSI due 7/8/07
Amanda - ICSI - due October 2007
CJ - ES/ICSI - due ??
Mish3434 - due ??
kittyt - due ??

BABIES  

Karen1 - baby boy 7/7/06 - welcome to the world baby Jack 

Bev - baby girl 27/7/06 - welcome to the world baby ELizabeth 

Clare_S - baby girl 21/7/06 - welcome to the world baby Elizabeth 

BettyM - baby boy 20/10/06 - welcome to the world Zachary Jon 

Dixie - baby girl 29/10/06 - welcome to the world Catherine 

Dopey dinah - baby girl 22/11/06 - welcome to the world Bria 

Helenab - baby girl and baby boy 1/2/07 - welcome to the world Annabelle  and Oliver 

encore - baby girl and baby boy ?/3/07 - welcome to the world Abbey  and Daniel 

If I've left anyone out or got details wrong, or you don't want to be on the list anymore, please let me know and I"ll correct it. Thankyou


----------



## scruffyted

Hi Girls

Just a very quick one, i am off for a few days to Center Parcs, wasn't sure if we would still be going in light of things but anyway we are which is good. Really hoping the few days away will help mend some bridges and get us talking etc.

Hun-Wishing you lots of luck for E/C this week, really hope you get a 'few' juicy eggs. Will be thinking of you and will log on for your news as soon as I get back.      Are you going for blasts this time? 

Love to everyone else.

Scruffy xxxx


----------



## Hun

Hi all

Scruffyted - Enjoy the break sweetie, really hope you can manage a couple of romantic evening with DH and at least get talking and everthing out in the open. Sending hugs your way.

EC has been put back until Thursday  However am quite positive as for the first time I have managed to get 10 days worth of stimms in before EC, which hopefully means nice mature eggs this time. I have about 8 really good sized follies, but lots (10+) that may just need an extra boost to grow a bit more, hence the extra day. Its quite wierd to be in this position after being such a high responder (21, 22 and 18 eggs respectively in the past), but I keep telling myself its quality not quantity that matters.....and I certainly dont feel as bloated or as awful as on previous occasions this time.

Yes - hoping for blasts, but depends on how many embies we get, out fert rates have been quite low if previous cycles are anything to go by so we'll wait and see...

Hi to everyone else xxx

Hun xx


----------



## GAIL M

Hi All,

Enjoy your break Scruffyted  

Hun, Wishing you all the very best of luck for this cycle, and as you say its the quality not the quantity that matters   

Imogen, Can't believe how you were treated, hope you are ok?
Its been a while since I managed to catch up with you lot, time just flies, can't believe Kara will be 2 in a couple of weeks 

Janet - good luck with the weight loss.

Good luck to everyone cycling on this thread  

Just back from the soft play with one of my friends, abso knackered, Kara fast asleep too, so I suppose I better get off here and get organised for work tomorrow.

Take care, 
Gailx


----------



## shiabni12

Hi all

wow we are a really busy thread now, its great...but difficult to keep up with everyone!!!!

Keira-belated welcome to H4AM from me, good luck with your down regging any side effects yet?

Mo-glad to see that af finally arrived!!! 

encore-the hives sound horrible, hope the tablets are helping and that they clear up soon

CJ-hows the stimming going?

Hun-sounds like you've had horrible side effects, fingers crossed for EC on thurs

Natt-any sign of af yet?

Scruffy-hope you have an enjoyable time at Centre Parcs and manage to build some bridges with your dh

Well have contacted the clinic asking for an appointment with the consultant, so just waiting for them to send us a date now, really hope it comes through soon. In the past 2wks 3 girls in our toddler group have announced that they are pg, one of them only starting trying in Dec!!!!!! 
Must go ds is about to throw his daddy's Ipod down the stairs!!!!!

Hi to anyone I've missed

LOL
Kate


----------



## CJ

Hi girls,

Scruffy, so glad your finally getting your break at centre parcs, I hope you both come back refreshed and happy, have a great time ((hugs))

Hi Kate can I ask you a quick question bout Salisbury, how many days did they stimm you for and did it all go well, how many eggs did you get on what drugs? Sorry for all the question but I'm just interested as they said they will keep me on the 4 amps for the 10 days and all will be fine (they think).
Hope Daddy's Ipod is still in one piece (little monkey  )
Not on stimms yet Hun (I wish) still d/r at the moment but have my scan on Monday so if all goes well I should start on the 26th.

HI Hun good luck for Thursday EC hope it all goes well for you Sweetie xx

Thanks for everyones help r.e my stimming days, as I said to Kate they will just keep me on the 10days and if at my first scan it looks like they are not getting big enough they will just give me more drugs  

Helen how are your twins, I bet your huge now  

Love CJ x


----------



## helenab

Hi everyone

just wanted to wish all of you starting tx or in tx at the moment masses and masses of luck with this cycle.  I shall be keeping everything crossed for you.  

No news here, just very very uncomfortable /boarderline in pain!  Twins really on the move and I think heading south a big although they are also jammed under my diaphram.  Do not recommend twins when you are under 5ft 2!!!!  Struggling with names, used all my fav names with Sienna Rose Olivia so we are struggling with girls names (and boys for that matter!)

love Helena


----------



## Julz

Scruffy - really hope the few days at Centre Parcs does you both the world of good.  I hope you are enjoying yourselves and having a lovely time.

Hun - EC on Thursday, wow, that's come round really quick.  Well done it sounds like you've got quite a few good sized follicles there.  Hope EC goes smoothly for you and rest up as much as possible after, good luck to you and DH.

Gail - it's nice to have you on board, will you be cycling again soon?

Kate - Hope you get your appointment through soon.  I know how disheartning it is when people announce that the fall pregnant at the drop of a hat, they seem to boast about it too.  I'm not a violent person but I feel like punching these people in the face sometimes and telling them to shut up.  Keep your chin up, your time will come again soon.  Hope you saved the iPod!!!

CJ - glad the dregging is going pretty well and you should start stimms next week.  I think on all 2 of my cycles I downregged for 10 days exactly and on my first it was about 12 days.  You must be getting pretty excited now, hasn't it come around quickly?  Do you still feel the same way about sharing your eggs?

Helena - Not long now, what date is your c-section?  I'm 5ft 3 and dreading what size I'm gonna be.  What weight do you reckon the babies will be?  I love the name Sienna, think I'll add it to my list.  I've started a list of names and so far have about 6 girls names and 1 boys name.  It's so hard isn't it.  Good luck, can't wait to hear your news.

Nothng new with me apart from belly getting quite big now and am totally in maternity clothes, my Next sale clothes arrived today, hurrah, not before time!!!!  

Had a strange sensation down below for the past few days, like pressure on my cervix and of course my mind running wild thinking I've got an incompetent cervix etc.  Midwife says it's probably just the way the babies are lying and not to worry too much and call her if anything else changes.  Oh god I forgot how stressful pregnancy can be!!!

Hi to everyone else who's cycle and anyone I've missed.

Julie


----------



## Keira

all

*day 4 of dowregging* and all going well with no side effects now - lets hope it stays the way.

Hi Kate - Toddler Groups they are just the worse everyone seems to have 2.4 children and I am there with my one (which I am blessed to have) and always getting asked that dreading question ' so when are you having more kids then'  

Hi to everyone  

Kx


----------



## shiabni12

Hi all

CJ-sorry I'm not going to be much use as I cant remember much about those stimming days, as I last did that nearly 4yrs ago, but it was for 10days and I think I took Menopur (does that sound right), but cant recall how much, I didnt have any problems with producing eggs, thankfully, but did have OHSS on both cycles and produced 30 eggs on the first one and 39 on the second cycle!!!!! I think I just responded really well to the drugs and I was extremely lucky to end up with 14 frozen embies!!! I now have 7 left, to use this year. Sorry I cant help you anymore than that but I always found them to be very helpful and I know they adjusted my drugs after a scan, hope it all goes well for you I am thinking of you lots, you never know we might bump into each other there one day!!!

This is just a quickie so hi to everyone else, will do more personals later

LOL
Kate


----------



## fragile

Hi all,

blimey im going to struggle to keep up!

Scruffy i hope you have a lovely break at centre parks & that you & DH come back home relaxed, refreshed & have talked things out.

Hun wishing you the best for EC tomorrow, hope you get lots of nice eggs & your not too uncomfortable after EC.

Kate - know how you feel.  i now know 3 people who are pg, one only been trying a couple of months and one is my sister who has just started discussing names.  hope you get your date soon. 

CJ hope things are going ok for you. glad you feel more relaxed about the 10 days stimming.

Helena i had a whole load of names for DS, none of which he ended up with! i always find TV credits a good source of inspiration, although some people have cruel parents!!


Julie - ooh did you bag a few bargains in the Next sale?  are you going to have to buy a size bigger than normal in order to fit your two babes into your clothes? he! he!

keira hope you continue to get no effects from dregging

Gail hi to you.

did anyone see that panorama programme on monday?  tortured myself by going on the **** website after & compared clinics,  my clinic has a really low success rate with frosties compared to another nearby clinic & has an almost 10% less than the other clinic success rate with fresh cycles.  wish i had gone to the other clinic & im starting to feel really negative about my frosties.  keep thinking if they put the best ones back & they didnt work what chance have my frosties got?  could do with some positives from everyone who got their BFP's with frosties.  i know it happens just starting to think it wont happen to me.  this is our last chance EVER!  ho hum.  sorry dont mean to sound so negative.

hope everyone is ok

lol  mo x


----------



## ClaireB

Hello all

I'm pencilled in to have a second round of ICSI to try for a sibling for my gorgeous girl in Feb/March.  I was very lucky to be successful on my first ICSI  - Am sooo nervous about the second cycle.

This site has been a mine of interesting and crucial information.  I learnt next to nothing about IVF/ICSI from my clinic.  One of the issues I'm currently obsessing about is whether I should consider a blast transfer.  

On our first cycle we had a 2 embroys transferred on day 2.  The clinic has since moved to day 3 transfers as standard.

This maybe academic for us as on our last cycle out of 12 embryos only the two that were transferred were grade 1.  A friend tells me at least 4 embryos have to be grade 1 on day 2 to be allowed to proceed to blast.

Anyway, was just wondering if any of you had any thoughts on this.  

Its currently playing on my mind because a friend has just discovered she's having twins after blast transfers after 2 failed IVFs and 3 failed FETs.  She thinks its the fact that this time it was blasts that's made all the difference.

Ooooh, I've gone on a bit!  

Claire

p.s. Hun, i know we don't know each other, but good luck for tomorrow.


----------



## suzy

Hi everyone,

Just wanted to say hi and good luck to all those who are cycling. I log on every day and read all your posts.
Special hello to Hun and CJ - fingers crossed for this time. Hun, as my last cycle taught me, it really numbers that are important. Love your picture by the way - looks like me a couple of years ago, with *** in my mouth 

And special thoughts to go to Emma, whatever has happened in your relationship, I hope you have come to some peace. Would love to hear from you - let us know how you are going.

I'm doing well, found out I'm having another little boy. Otherwise the scan was fine. 21 weeks now, and looking pregnant.

Hi to everyone else,

Love,

Suzy


----------



## CJ

Hi Claire, we had a day 2 et on a fresh go but on our fet we had a 3 day et and it worked, I wish I could have 3 day again but clinic to day 2.
I really feel having them put back later (even just a day Later ) means they can see the stronger embies. Good luck

Hi Mo I had FET and had twins Hun so can happen. It sounds odd but I feel more confident with FET's than fresh because if the embies last through the thaw and carry on making cells then it shows they are strong healthy embies which is what you want.
Good luck Hun Have everything crossed.

Hi Kate thanks for trying to answer , it hard to remember these when it was so long ago, sorry another question who does all the scans, EC and ET? Is it shared between Mr Fountain and my nurse?

Hi Suzy great to hear from you, wow 21 wks time is going so fast (except for me on the d/r  ) 
Congrats on having a little boy in there that's wonderful, can only imagine how excited you must be and hopefully your DS and bump will make great play friends.
Love CJ

Hi


----------



## suzy

Forgot to say that DS has turned two and turned into a monster  !!!
The other night he went to bed with a bottle brush - he tried to clean his teeth with it and then wouldnt' let me have it.
He is throwing everything including cutlery, stones, shoes etc.
His favourite word is "NO", usually its "NO NO NO NO NO" screamed at about a million decibels. Its quite funny, and takes me all my strength not to laugh. Someone once told me that it was the most important word we ever learn! Well he's got it good and proper!


----------



## Julz

Hun - hope EC went well today, been thinking about you.


----------



## fragile

suzy - nice to hear from you, glad all well at your scan & your little boy is doing well, at least now you know you only have to think of one lot of names.  your DS reaching terrible two's made me laugh, i thought it would never end & thought my son had turned into a monster.  just remember on your darkest days it wont last forever & you will soon have your darling DS back!

Claire - my clinic dont offer blasts so cant help you on that one.  i suppose there are pro's & cons. a lot of clinics prefer early transfer as in your womb is the best place for them rather than the foreign area of a petre dish, im sure it is something you will be able to talk through with your fertility nurse.

CJ - thanks, i know its possible but my last frosties didnt get me my BFP or even my last 3 fresh cycles so thats why im so down about it but i am hoping for twins this time so i have a nice big family but i would be made up with just one- im just finding it hard to believe it could actually work this time.

hope everyone is ok, just a quickie as hell in work & poor DH is stuck on the motorway somewhere at a standstill due to road closures with the high wind so will have to wrestle DS in the bath myself!

lol  mo x


----------



## shiabni12

Hi all

CJ-a sonographer did all my scans last time with the nurse there. I would ask them if you want a day3 transfer as I had a day3 with them, I was the first patient that they did one with and we got a bfp, so I will def be asking for that for my next FET, or maybe they have a different protocol because yours will be fresh embies where as mine are frozen, its worth asking again tho isnt it?!

Mo-I got a BFP from a frostie and I'm sure you can to, but I know its really hard to stay positive sometimes. I try not to read too much into individual clinic success rates, I dont think my clinic has one of the highest, I try to look at it that if my body is ready and its going to work it wont matter which clinic I'm in, but perhaps that is a little naive. The main thing for me is that I trust my consultant to do the best for me and thats why I'm sticking with him even tho we've moved 150miles away!!! I might regret that when we driving up and down the M5!!!!

Suzy-congrats on finding out you are having a little boy and glad to hear that everything is going well

Claire-don't really know much about blasts so cant help you there I'm afraid, but like I said to CJ I had BFNs with day2 transfers and BFP with a day3, but they were frosties not fresh embies

Keira-glad to hear you are not getting any side effects hope that continues for you

Julie-hope the discomfort has settled down

Well we've got our appt for the 20thMarch, its only a 30min appt with the consultant but if we didn't take that 1 it would have been mid April. We only really need to see him to say we want to follow exactly the same regime as our last FET, with the same drugs etc and then see the nurse to plan dates. He's also got to px me thyroxine which I took last time and I have to start that 2mths before txt starts, I've already asked my GP but they wont px it for me, I understand why but it is a pain!!!!!

Anyway, hi to everyone that I've missed

LOL
Kate


----------



## NattKatt

Hi All  

I've been slack and lagged behind on personals (again!!)..... have been avoiding FF to be honest, as I've nothing new to report... STILL no af, and it's now day 38  

Just wanted to say hello to you all, send well wishes to the cyclers  , and big hello's to everyone else!

~Natt~


----------



## Hun

hi girls

Just a quick one from me.

EC yesterday. And things were not as good as expected....the princely sum of 4 eggs     As a 19, 22, and 17 girl on my previous cycles I was so dissapointed - as I came round from the GA apparently I was crying, and saying (loudly) I WANTED MORE!!! At one point (I don't remember this when I was back on the ward, I yelled '4 is Crap, I had 17 last time' through my sobs. Oh the shame   

So to give my consultant his due, his plan worked and the SP and low dose did slow my ovaries right down...just a little to much  However to also give him his due we had an early call from Bourn to say that 4 had fertilised this morning and were looking really strong - so maybe they are better quality, they even wanted to know if we still wanted to take them to blasts?    . We have always had high numbers of eggs in the past, but only ever 50% fetlisation rates, so thing are def looking VERY different this time.

Sorry for me post, but do feel better for getting it all off my chest.

Hun xx


----------



## Julz

Hun - 4 eggs is really good and especially that the have all fertilised.  On my 2nd cycle in 2004 I only got 1 egg at EC and thought it would never survive and here I am today with a 21 month old daughter.  I'm positive you will have at least 1 or 2 embroys at blast stage to transfer.  Is ET on Monday?


----------



## CJ

Hi girls just a quick one,

Thanks for that info Kate  

Hun 4 eggs is o.k, just think if you normally have 50% fertilization and all 4 have worked then it's like you had 8 (if that makes sense) and they brilliant thing is they were all of such good quality that they did fertilize. I think the less is more saying is working so far , fingerscrossed. Are you taking them to blast then?

Hi Julz how the bump? Wow didn't know you only had one egg and it became your DD that fantastic, true miracle  

Have my scan Monday thought it would never arrive, hope it's good news as I looking forward to stimms, hopefully it will improve my bad mood and temper (well miracle can happen 

Love CJ xx


----------



## owennicki

Hi everyone!

Been on and off this board recently, with all the moving we have been doing. Now we are finally in our own house and just need internet connection! up at mums house so jumped on board!

I have been D/R since christmas eve and then went for my stims scan yesterday and i am so excited, i have 23 follicles!  i have NEVER had that many!  so EC on monday morning, if i get over 10 i will be thrilled!

I have found this cycle very difficult in the thought that 'I have had 2 cycles and 2 bpf, (although one MC) so i will have this cycle and get bfp again - simple as that, then i get real and just think well if i had 2 bfp's then i'm due 4 bfn's and i can't seem to sit on the fence!'  never had this confused feeling before, it was always just fear of the unknown!      does anyone else feel this way?

I will pop on when i am at my mum's or sisters house, until i can get our connection sorted out.

Best wishes to all 
Nicki x x x


----------



## fragile

Hi all

Nicki - wow 23 follies thats a huge amount.  good luck for the EC on Monday. i know its hard not to think well ive had BFP's so statistically im going to get a BFN but  it just doesnt work that way - thankfully!  i have a friend who is on her 4th bfp after 1 child & 2 BFP's which mc she thought she was due for a BFN but is now happily pregnant.  good luck to you & hope you get your internet connection sorted soon!

CJ i bet you feel you have been dregging forever!  hope all goes wel with the scan on monday & you can start your stimms.

wow Julz must have been really hard for you with your 1 embie transfer but you are certainly proof that it only takes one!

Hun i know how you feel but your fertilisation rate is fantastic so just think of the quality.  my DS was 1 of only 4 fertilised & by the time i went for ET the other 2 had not survived so he was only 1 of two & he is now 3 years old.  areyou going to go for blast?  a hard descision to make i know, good luck

Natt hope AF turns up soon for you, mine took 49 days this time - a right pain!

Kate that is going to be one heck of a trek on the motorway! but you are so right, the reason i stuck with this clinic is bacause i was happy with the staff.  just hope my body is ready this time.  how come you are having medicated FET?  wow you had a lot of frosties didnt you?  not long until the end of jan & feb is a short month so your appointment will be here before you know it.

scruffy hope you had a fantastic time away & all is ok

have slipped with my healthy eating a bit but hoping all the fruit & veg will cancel out the occasional pack of crisps of piece of cake!

Hi to everyone ive missed, doing my best to keep up.

lol  mo x


----------



## Hun

Hi All

Thanks to you all for your wros of encouragement and support   especially Julz and Suzy, who have made me realise that numbers aren't everthing in this game - it really has helped.

Et today for me, out of the fab four, only Paul and Ringo were looking good, so they went back today - one 4 cell and one 6 cell, Grade 1 and Grade 2. John and George not looking good enough to freeze, so they have departed to the giant clinical waste bag in the sky. Not too bad all things considered - test date 2nd Feb - if I make it that far....
So I'm off to put my towel down by the 2ww pool.

Nicki- Good luck for the cycle, sounds like you have a lovely batch there.
CJ hope youre ready to go soon sweetie. Just remember every cycle is different and go with the flow.
Scruffy - are you back?
Helena- thanks for PM
Suzy - I miss your posts! Come back and see us when you can. Congrats on a little blue playmate for J - wishing you a safe next 20 weeks.

Hun xx


----------



## NattKatt

Hi All  

Hun - that's fabulous news that Paul & Ringo made it back to their Mummy!  

fragile - af's are a right pain aren't they?!   Day 40 today, and still nothing   BUT, I've been known to have really long cycles sometimes.... I just hope this isn't one of them! DH says it'll arrive in time for him coming home from work next Weds  I've slipped off the healthy eating wagon too....  

Nicki - well done on the follies front!!  Thinking of you for EC on Monday  

BIG hello's to those not mentioned!   

I hate this waiting business!   I am thinking of phoning my clinic tommorrow to see if I should just have a medicated cycle.... that way at least I'll get my af soon!   I have the meds on the fridge, but then we decided to try a natural cycle  

~Natt~
CJ - hope your scan goes well on Monday


----------



## Julz

CJ - Hope the scan went well today and you can start stimms, it's so funny that we get excited about injecting ourselves.  Hope poor DH isn't suffering too much with your moodiness.  My bump is growing quie nicely now thanks and I felt the first kick on Saturday night, but nothing since.  

Nicki - Hope EC went smoothly for you today, 23 follies, wow looks like you may even have enough for frosties.  I always dreaded the 2ww too, will it work or won't it, my consultant told me the last time that the first 12 hours after ET are the most important so remember and rest as much as possible....oh and try eating pumpkin seeds and don't eat or drink anything chilled.

Mo - Hope you're back on the healthy eating now, it's so hard to stick to it I know.  Yeh 1 embie transfer was hard but at the end of the day we kept telling ourselves that it only takes 1 and I'm proof it does.

Hun - 2 out of 4 is fantastic, well done little embies.  Remember and take it easy.

Natt - Hope AF has arrived, it's so fustrating and just typical isn't it.

Kate - 20th March isn't too far away, how many frosties do you have?

I'm fine, bump is growing and that's about it for me.

Good luck to anyone I missed.

Julie


----------



## Scoop

Hi All
Wow, it's been busy on here!!!  
We had our follow up appt last week and the consultant actually admitted my stimulation hadn't gone to plan and that they shouldn't have put me on such a low dose of menopur - well, it was good to hear that I should not have experienced such a long drawn out cycle and that they will do everything they can to make sure this doesn't happen again. he also said it was very unusual that I would have overstimulated the first time and then understimulated on the most recent cycle - so will be keeping an eye on that next time round as well.
We also voiced concerns about the doctor as she had a really funny manner and was quite rude on a couple of occasions and were pleased to hear she is leaving - so all positive for next time round! Am thinking of starting again in April after our holiday to Egypt - my cycle appears to have clicked back to normal so should be fairly easy to work out when it will all fit in.
in some ways this seems forever away but it's really not particularly as we are fairly busy between then and now!
Must just also mention an encounter in tesco the other day - the check out operator was admiring my son and then just asked "are you going to have any more?" I was a bit gobsmacked and never know how to answer this question but then she said "Oh you must have another one, it's no fun for them on their own!!" I was so mad I couldn't speak! How insensitive!!! My nephew is an only child because my sister's husband had leukaemia three years ago just after his first birthday and he has always coped OK and if DS ends up being an only one then we will be OK with that too - after all it was always the risk with IVF . I should have told her that if she'd like to stump up £4000 for treatment I wouldn't leave him on his own but you always think of these great answers afterwards don't you
Ran into a woman from my baby group whose baby was born the summer after DS and she is six weeks away from Number 2 - why when people tell me they are pregnant again does it feel like they have punched me in the stomach?
Hate it!!!!

sorry not to be more cheery and positive,
Love
Scoop


----------



## CJ

Hi girls scan was fine, infact nurse said "perfect", so I can start stimms on Friday, yeah!! I have changed my ticker all ready  
Will be back later to do personals but I just wanted to say a big thank you for all your good luck wishes for me they mean a lot  

CJ xx


----------



## encore

hi all, sorry been so slack, have been following argc boards wrt the panorama program.  very lively! 

claire - i had 2 day 3 embies which got my dd, and this time 2 blasts, which got me my twins.  its not the be all and end all though, having blasts i mean.  lots of pg result in day 2 or 3 embies.  there are more worries with a twin pg.  and some clinics very sensibly dont do blasts because they dont have their technique quite right.  Apparently its not just a matter of leaving them in the dish a couple of extra days.....

scoop, sorry about your recent experience.  will your clinic monitor you a bit more closely to check on your progress?  i know with my last cycle my dosage varied from 150units up to 600 units depending on my levels/number of follicles etc.

all is well with me, apart from a bit of heartburn and a couple of extra stretch marks.  glad to hear all is well for you too suzy.  babies are fine, both about 1.5kg which is bang on average.


----------



## fragile

Hi all

Hun congrats on the ET - wishing you lots of luck

Scoop - sounds like a positive consultation, nice to know they will keep a really good eye on you next time.

CJ - glad all was well on your scan & you can finally start stimming, hope the side effects of dregging are kicked into touch quickly

Scruffy - you around yet?

Natt has AF arrived in time for DH coming home from work tomorrow?

encore glad all well with your bump.  i saw that programme but from the results you've had i bet all your thoughts are positive.  i feel sorry for all the people having tx there at the moment, poor things they must be so confused.

julz gald all ok with you

Kate how are things with you?

Emma are you still around?

well i think i am ovulating at the moment so in a coulple of weeks AF will (hopefully, if things have settled down) arrive & i can phone the clinic to organise my FET - getting excited.  it has really got to work this time as my sister is due in April & im at the stage of thinking i really cant see the new baby when its born & i would rather never see my sister again than have to deal with walking into a room with her and her new baby.  just not sure how to get past that at the moment. 

hope everyone is ok, hi to all i missed

lol  mo x


----------



## NattKatt

How is everyone?

Just a brief 'me' post before Maygan gets up to mischief  

AF still hasn't arrived!   I phoned the clinic on Monday, and the nurse said to start taking Primolut (progesterone HRT) - 1 tab 3x daily and this should bring the wicked witch on.  Hope so!!  It's starting to drive me nuts!!  

I've been getting all these weird things happening in the uterus department.  AF-like cramping for a week and a half, pain on and off in what I think is my right overy region, 3 negative pg tests, bloating, discomfort.... what does it all mean?!?!

A very frustrated

~Natt~


----------



## shiabni12

Hi all

Natt-sorry to hear that you are having a frustrating time of it, hope the primolut does its job for you

Hun-good news about your et hope Paul and Ringo are snuggling in nicely sending you positive thoughts for the 2nd feb  

CJ-great news to hear that your scan was "perfect" good luck for starting the stimms tom

Nicki-well done on the 23follicles thats fantastic, is ec still going to be on Monday?

Scoop-sounds like you had a good consultation with your doc with some positive things for your next txt cycle

Mo-will your FET be unmedicated then? All my FETs have been medicated as my cycle has always been so erratic that my consultant said it would be impossible to time it right without the drugs, before I had ds my cycles varied in length from 15-48days, since having him they are now 29-37 days in length, so a bit better, but I think it will still be medicated this time, well we will see what he says in March!!!

Julie-I am very fortunate to have 7 frosties waiting for me in Salisbury from an original count of 14!!!!! My dh and I have already decided that if we are fortunate enough to get pg and still have some frosties left we will donate them to another couple, but obviously thats some way down the road yet, glad to hear everything is well with you, are you finding this pg very different to your dd?

Well ds is driving me round the bend at the moment, he has def started the terrible twos (at 19mths), but also this week he has been suffering with his teeth which is making him worse, whenever we are at any playgroups etc, it always seems to be him that is making other kids cry, pushing them over etc!!!!! Today I just wanted to pick him up and walk out as I was so embarrassed, some other mums look at you as if their kids never put a foot wrong!!!!! Anyway we came home and he managed to climb onto the windowsill and promptly fell off cutting his chin open again!!!! So back to the hospital we went, he had to have it glued this time and it looks a real mess. It really shook him up and I thought it may teach him a lesson, but no as soon as my back was turned he was straight back up onto the windowsill. I blame his daddy for encouraging him to climb!!!!! 

Anyway, after that rant, hi to everyone else, how are things with you Scruffy?

LOL
Kate


----------



## Hun

Hi all

Gosh its quiet here...

Glad you posted kate ...I was begining to think you'd all fallen off the planet!
Can comiserate on the toddler thing - Henry has been AWFUL just lately-whingy and really tantrumming when he doesn't get his on way. Not eating...just asking for "tweets" (treats) all the time, and wanting to watch Maisy Bl**dy Mouse dvds all day long....hes at mother and toddlers now with DH so I am having a cup of cinnamon tea, and steeling my nerves to have some nice Henry and mummy time to give poor Dh a rest later.

     AF dance for Natt
     Follie growing dance for CJ

Mo- Glad to here the plans for the fET are shaping up well.
Encore- not long now- you pg seems to have flown by!
Scoop - Glad the follow up consultation went well. Sounds like we had on the same problem on the stims front...it all seems like such a tricky process.

Hi to everyone else.

Not much news from me, over half way through the 2ww now, no symptoms to speak of, except low AF like tummy ache every evening. Had that on all my past cycles too tho - probably the progesterone. Not feeling desparately positive, and won't test until i get to at least 13 days post EC without AF, on all my failed cycles shes shown her ugly face at about day 11-12. Concentrating on Plan B, (change of clinic) which in my warped logic takes my mind off Plan A (potential faliure of!!).

Hun xx


----------



## shiabni12

Hi Hun

yes its very quiet on here at the mo isn't it?!!! Where is everyone else?!!! Really hope you don't have to put Plan B into action sending more       your way.

Nothing to add from my post yest, ds is fast asleep, hopefully for the whole night, so peace reigns at last!!!!

LOL
Kate


----------



## owennicki

Hi all 

now in 2ww  test date 8th feb, great my 30th b'day is the 3rd!! I had 2 x 8 cell top grade embryo's put back on thursday (day 3 tx), also had 2 x grade 2, 8 cell ones frozen. so we are thrilled!!!!

I have a question......  they said cyclogest pessaries could make you feel sick, but i can't remember feeling this nausea's before, has anyone else felt bad on these, i know it's nothing else!  but it's driving me crazy 

anyway, have a little monster on my lap fighting for the buttons!  so will come back to my mums when i have more time!

love Nicki x x


----------



## fragile

just a quickie to say hello

Nicki the cyclogest pessaries made me feel sick too but only from the third cycle onwards, very cruel as i thought it was morning sickness.

Kate - poor DS, mine is a climber too, he was stood on the tv cabinet this morning!  blimey you had loads of frosties!!  my clinic only offer Med FET if you keep ovulating on a day that means the embies would have to go back on a sunday because they are shut that day.  my cycle used to be regular as clock work but since all the cycles it is now all over the place but i have a scan day 10 & they tell me what day to start ovulation tests then i just phone on the day it shows positive.  

Hun- halfway through so not long to go, hoping plan B is not needed!

Natt has AF arrived yet?

very quiet on here

Scruffy how are you hun?  hope all is ok


just a quickie as i have to go to bed shortly  DS has given us a few rough nights so hoping to get some sleep in before he starts creating in the early hours, up at 6 in the morning - on a sunday i ask you!- doing overtime.

hope everyone is ok

lol  mo x


----------



## Imogen

Hi everyone  

This is a 5 min attempt at a catch up - dinner is late and Ds is cranky tired.

I'm a bit behind so I'll work backwards - 

Hi Mo, yes, my Ds is no respecter of weekends either - 6.15 y'day!

Nicki - good luck in your 2WW hun.  Your embies sound fantastic and all those frosties too!  Yes, cyclogest can make you feel sick as they are progesterone - the natural hormone you would be producing if pg.  I only realised this (3rd) cycle that they are also a sedative as progesterone makes you sleepy too.  Each time I used one I felt like I was taking a sleeping tablet!  They didn't tell me this stuff when they handed them out!

Hun - I've been thinking of you lots on your 2WW and sending you lots of positive thoughts.  Hope you are surviving and taking it easy.  Sorry Henry is playing up.  The ''tweets' thing sounds very cute but I bet it wears on your nerves every 30 seconds!  Rupert keeps asking for George lately and asking for the beach - all day, every day!  Hope AF keeps away and that your embies are nicely implanted by now.
       

Kate - eeek!  Poor Ds - I hope you are all okay after your trip to A&E!!!  Rupert drives me crazy on our stairs - big tall old fashioned ones - as he insists on walking up the narrow bit where they turn and is always falling down.  Gives me heart failure.  Boys, eh?

Natt - hope AF turns up for you soon.  Sounds like you're having a right time of it.  Our bodies do put us through it, don't they?

Fragile - FET sounds exciting!  Sorry you are finding it tough re your sister's impending arrival.  It is hard, isn't it?  Hope she is sensitive about your feelings when the time comes.

Encore, good to hear from you!!! Even better to hear that you and both babies are doing well!!!  How far are you now?  Extra stretch marks in very good cause!  

CJ - Fantastic - good luck with the stims.  Can't wait to see how you get on!  

Scoop - I know what you mean about people being thoughtless.  I was recently speaking to someone who has four (she's 23 and in a 2 bed house, so not easy for her) and a fifth on the way - all 'accidents' apparantly - claims she never wanted kids!  Aaargh.  Complete strangers feel totally at ease making THE most personal remarks, don't they?!  Hold onto your holiday in Egypt thoughts - sounds brilliant!

Julie - nice to hear from you and glad bump is progressing well. x.

Right, can't go back any further or there will be a revolt in my house due to lack of dinner!!!

We're okay.  Have Nuchal tomorrow so will (hopefully) feel better after that.
Horrible all day morning sickness and NO ENERGY at all.  Still, not complaining. 

Will post again soon.  Have been too knackered (scuse language!) lately.  Hoping that will improve.

love to all,
Imogen.x.x.x.


----------



## owennicki

Hi

I'm glad i am not going crazy with the sickness!  and as Imogen mentioned the sleepiness i couldn't believe it, i am forever falling asleep, it's just nit like me, i have to have a good nap as soon as Toby goes down in the afternoon!

Ok i have ANOTHER question, you would think this was my first cycle!!  at what dat it the 'expected' implantation supposed to happen??  just wondering? 

Imogen - good luck with the nuchal tomorrow 

Fragile - don't you hate it when they start waking early for no reason!  thats when i get selective deafness, and pretent DH is to only one to hear him!! he he

Better shoot, Tumble tot's now, my brother is coming to do all the lifting!

Love Nicki x x


----------



## becca

hello gals......

can i join you all........i was due to start another course of ivf on the 12 of feb but after my scan 2 weeks ago i have been told i have a large cyst on my left ovary...so waiting till the 26th to see if it has disappeared and if so ill be on my way beginning of march.

i have a little boy called jack who is now 3 1/2 and is soo cute and funny. 

must dash as need to pick him up from play school


xxxxxxxxxbeckxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shiabni12

Hi all

Becca-welcome to H4AM, how disappointing to discover the cyst at your scan, hope its gone by the 26th

Nicki-fantastic news on your embies and 2 for the freezer, well done, sending you loads of positive vibes for the 8thfeb    I also got nausea from the cyclogest such cruel side effects aren't they?!!!

Mo-I suppose at least with the natural FET cycle there are no injections or drug side effects, so thats a bonus, do you still use the cyclogest after the transfer?

Imogen-how did the Nuchal scan go? Everyone seems to say the same about boys don't they?!! They don't seem to have any inbuilt fear mechanism, we are decorating at the moment and dh had been using the stepladders and not put them away, next minute he went back into the room and ds was standing right on the top of them not holding on just laughing and looking pleased with himself.....my heart was in my mouth!!!!

Nothing much to report for me apart from another girl at toddlers has announced shes pg with her 2nd after only 2mths of trying!!!!! They are all so bl***y fertile!!!!! Thats 5 pg at the moment I just really hope I will be joining them sometime this year.

Hope everyone else is ok, it seems to have been really quiet on here recently

LOL
Kate


----------



## encore

hello all, been awol for a bit but dd is suitably entertaining herself at the mo, so here goes.

Hi bec, welcome to the thread, hope the cyst behaves itself.
Hun, been following your progress and have my fingers crossed for you.  i've never forgotten the bloody awful 2ww and the ups and downs that go with it.  its just the cruelest torture. 
kate, i know what you mean about everyone announcing their second pg.  seemed when we were trying for number 2 eveywhere i looked was a pg woman pushing a pram. 
nikki i though implantation was when the embies were 5-7 days old?  must be very soon after day 5 though because thats the latest they put embies back...though i have heard of a dy 6 transfer.  anyway, stay sane on the 2ww
Nat, hope your af has arrived, or at least you know whats going on.
CJ how are the stimms going.

well i'm 32 weeks now.  back up in sydney (balmain) and had my 2nd appoinment at the twin clinic at the hospital.  the first one at 18 weeks didnt go too well. but this one was better.  i was all set just to get in and out in 10 mins and forget about debating with the consultant about the pros and cons of natural twin birth but the consultant said oh, now we had a discussion about the birth protocol last time didnt we?  i thought oh here we go.  but she seemed much more open to my wishes this time which was good.  we talked about what i wasnt prepared to compromise on, and what i was.  so far so good anyway.  i have nother appontment in 2 weeks and also another proper ultrasound.  the dr gave me a quick ultrasound y'day.  twins are both head down which explains why i'm walking like a cowboy.  the girl has been in 'pole position' so to speak all along, but looks as if the boy has nudged her out of the way.  have to say being this pg with twins and looking after a 17 month old is the hardest thing (physically) i've ever done.  anyway, glad i've finished work. and i never forget how lucky i am.

the grandparents have gone nuts since we got back to oz.  my house is full of plastic toys which certainly have their place but are driving me absolutely insane.  my dd is playing with a big empty box, and one of those cylinder thingies that you post rolled up thingies in.  i have a huge amount of toys that sing and speak with an american accent and i'm soooo tempted to put them on e-bay.

anyway, hope you're all well and things go your way! xx


----------



## fragile

Beck

sorry to hear about the cyst, hope all is well on the next scan, i know how disappointing it can be if the start of treatment has to be delayed.  hopefully all will be well for you & it will be all systems go for Feb

Encore - wow things sound like they are going well.  glad the consultant is taking your wishes into account.  i know they seem to push for a C section & im sure there are benefits, one being that its quick & convenient for them to manage you, but it is so important that you get to at least try for the birth you want.  wont be long now anyway!!

Kate - sympathies with yet another pregnancy announcement.  always makes me want to go home & cry "why isnt it me?"  

Nicki i keep reading different things about expected implantation from day 5 -10 with the average being day 7 but dont quote me on it. try www.visembryo.com i know this shows the cycle of embryos but cant remember if it details implantation

well hello to everyone ive missed, seems very quiet on here at the moment.  im just impatiently waiting for AF to arrive, hoping on tues, so  i can get the ball rolling for my FET, hope all the stressing doesnt delay it!

lol  mo x

/links


----------



## jojomama

Hi girls been dipping in & out reading now & again but not posted for ages

Hun - got my fingers very crossed for you not long til test day now, its such a killer, I always find the end bit the worst 

Becca - welcome to the boards- sorry to hear about your cyst are they going to laser it?

Scoop- very jealous about you going off to Egypt, I got pg with my dd after having a fab chilled time in India so hope the relaxing does you good, I think its good to cycle in the spring too, we may be cycle buddies again as we're planning another cycle around that time

Encore - cant believe how near to edd you are, hope all goes well for you, you want a natural birth?

Suzy - I was amazed at the difference in my dd when she turned 2 & the tantrums started & then she turned 3 & it doubled I swear its just sheer bl**dy insolence sometimes (cant think where she gets it)

Hi to everyone else.

We have recently transferred to a new clinic in the midlands CRM their results look good its NHS so non-profit making (cheap) which we like, is much closer to home.  They have rejected the view of the old clinic to do a lap saying that they doubt very much my endo would have detiorated so much as to affect results, all a bit confusing to get conflicting advice but we're on to start another cycle march/april time.
Jo x


----------



## Julz

Good morning ladies,

I'm writing this post at 2.38am as for the past few days I've suffered from terrible insomnia, it's awful, had it in my last pregnancy too.  I was so tired at 9pm, went to bed and was wide awake by 12.40am.  God knows when I'll be tired again.

Scoop - glad your appointment with the consultant went OK, fingers crossed they get it right next time.  Wow off to Egypt, you lucky thing.  I went there years ago, spent a week in Luxor and a week in Aswan......very very hot and a bit of a culture shock for me especially in Luxor.  I used to answer the "are you having any more" question by saying "I hope so"....and would feel like punching them if they said "well you don't want to leave it too long"....agghh!!!

CJ - hope your stimms are going well, are you on schedule for EC on Monday/Tuesday?  How's the follies looking?

Encore - wow 32 weeks, glad to hear you and the twins are doing well.  Do you think you'll manage to hold out until 37 weeks?  Brill news that both twins are head down, you are very lucky.  I know what you mean about being pregnant and looking after a toddler.....sorry it really doesn't get any easier.  DD is 2 in April and pretty awful at the moment.  

Mo - hope AF arrives soon.  Really feel for you when you say about your sister.  Before we had DD my sister fell pregnant (after about a month of trying!!).  I cried my eyes out when I found out she was pregnant, had a failed cycle a few months later and was going through another cycle when she had the baby.  Luckily I got a BFP 3 weeks after she had the baby, which made things much better but not sure how I would have coped with another BFN.  Big hugs to you and I'm sure this next cycle will work.  Hope you're getting more sleep!!

Natt - has AF arrived yet?  Sounds like the wicked witch is playing funny buggers with you because she knows you want her to arrive for a change.

Kate - wow a count of 14 frosties, that's fantastic, you are very lucky and also very brave considering donating some in the event of a BFP.  I have 4 frosties for the first time ever and not sure what to do with them.  Poor DS, hope this cheek has healed.  They never do lean, DD started her terrible two's around 18 months and it's got slightly worse throwing toys if she doesn't get her own way and buckling her legs if she doesn't want to walk a certain way, it's very fustrating.  

Hun - hope the 2ww isn't driving you bonkers, when's your test date? Sending you lots of positive vibes.

Nicki - congrats on getting to 2ww (and 8 frosties), 1 week to go until testing, how are you feeling?  Can't help on the naseau and the cyclogest pessaries, never suffered this myself I'm afraid.  Not sure on actual implantation but my consultant told me the first 12 hours after ET are crucial for a successful implantation.....basically take it easy.....although it's not an exact science so who knows.  Have a great birthday when it arrives!!!

Imogen - how did nuchal go?  I wasn't offered a nuchal this time round, different hospital looking after me this round.

Becca - welcome to the board, it's so nice to have lots of new people on this thread.  Hope your cyst disappears by the end of Feb....March is a good month to have treatment, could be a nice x-mas prezzie for you this year!!

Jo - nice to hear from you.  Glad to seem happy with your new clinic and how strange they have rejected the view of the old clinic and doing a lap....as you say they are non profit so maybe your last clinic was just into money making....it's a terrible thing to say but unfortunatey it does happen.

I'm off to bed now to try and get some sleep before DD bounces into action.

Julie


----------



## Hun

Another BFN for me  

Hun xx


----------



## suzy

Hun,

So so sorry - was really hoping this one was for you.



My thoughts are with you,

Love,

Suzy


----------



## Imogen

Oh, Hun,

I am SO SO SORRY about your bfn.

You really deserved some success this time.  Just SO unfair.  

Sending you all our love to you and all your family.

Imogen.x.


----------



## shiabni12

Hun

so so sorry to read your news sending you a big hug  

Thinking of you

LOL
Kate


----------



## CJ

Im so sorry Hun, this is such sad news, thinking of you  

Love CJ xx


----------



## Hun

On behalf of Helena I am delighted to let you know... ​
    ​Annabelle 6lb11oz and Oliver 6lb4oz born today!​Well done Helena, Ian and Sienna!!!​   ​
Hun xx


----------



## Imogen

CONGRATULATIONS to Helena, Ian and Sienna!    

WELCOME TO THE WORLD Annabelle and Oliver.

I hope you will all be very happy together  

love, Imogen.x.

ps Good weights!


----------



## CJ

CONGRATULATIONS !!   

Oh this is lovely news, huge congrats to you Helena, DH and Sienna on your fab new arrivals, what great weights they are, look forward to hearing about them soon 

Welcome to the world Annabelle   and Oliver 

Lots of love CJ xxx


----------



## jojomama

Hun - Absolutely gutted for you, it gets no easier & no less painful. Sending you love &   & wish I had the words to make it ok

Huge congrats to Helena & family      
Jo


----------



## CJ

Hi Girls can't remember if I've said already but I've got my 1st stimms scan tomorrow, excited but really nervous tonight as if I have got at least 8 I can't share, not sure what they do but think it will be more drugs if that the case  
Anyway just really need for good luck to get me through it.

Scruffyted have you come back from hols yet Hun Miss you on here  

Love CJ xx


----------



## shiabni12

Hi all

CONGRATULATIONS to Helena and welcome to the world

Annabelle  and Oliver 

CJ-wishing you loads of luck for your scan tom, hope you get the result you need and want, how have you been feeling since you started stimming?

Julie-sorry to hear about the insomnia, hope you get a decent nights sleep soon

Jojo-welcome back, good news to hear that your new clinic doesn't think you need a lap for the endo, but it is very confusing when you get different stories from different docs, I suppose they all just have their own opinions on what procedures need to be done and what txts are the best. Fingers crossed for you starting txt again in Mar/April

Mo-its typical isn't it when you want af to put in an appearance she doesnt!!!!  Hope you can get started on your cycle soon

Hi to everyone else, hope things are ok with you Scruffy? We miss you on here.

LOL
Kate


----------



## clareber

Hi,
I hope this turns out right. I am hoping I am sending a post to the another miracle thread! We are lucky enough to have a gorgeous little girl and I feel very guilty for wanting another child so badly.My husband really doesn't understand and I feel bad for making him feel like him and our daughter are not enough. I really want a sister or brother for our little girl. We are hoping to have FET over easter but having looked at the stats, the success rate seems really low. Going to Woking hopefully for ICSI probably in the second half of this year and having been through it once before, unsuccessfully, I am dreading it. It was so stressful.
Hoping to get some help from this site with people who are going through the same thing.
Will stop going on now!


----------



## owennicki

Hello

Hun so so sorry for your BFN   this game really is so cruel x x 

Helena Congratulations!!!!!  you must be so VERY proud!!!      


Finally connected at home so will be around more often now!!!

Love Nicki x


----------



## Julz

Hun - I am so so sad for you, you must feel so drained to have another BFN.  I'm positive you're luck will change soon.

Please pass on my congratulations to Helena on the birth of her girl and boy, what fantastic weights.....boy she bust have been huge.

CJ - sending you lots of luck for your scan today.


----------



## CJ

Hi Thanks Julz and Kate for the good luck  

Well I have 8 follies which sounds good I know but as 8 eggs is the min I should have for sharing I just hope that there is an egg in each one  :? That's why I'm not jumping for joy incase come EC day we don't have enough.
Cons said he was happy enough to not up my drugs and see what Monday brings and is hoping that by Monday (next scan) we might have one or two more follies as there was 2 little ones (although they never said this at scan) he's just not sure if they will make it for Wednesday's EC. I'm pretty sure those 8 follies are very good size so not sure if more drugs will effect them and he's edging his bets by not adding more drugs.

Anyway at least we have some need to get my PMA head on and hope for something good Monday.

Love CJ xx


----------



## shiabni12

Hi CJ

glad to hear that you've got the 8follies and you never know those other 2 might pop up in time, fingers crossed for scan on Monday. How are you finding Mr F?

LOL
Kate


----------



## CJ

Hi kate, I've not seen Mr F since that first cons appt in may 06, but I see Vikki, she has don't all my scan and blood tests so far and seems lovely.
I'm really hoping I get those 2 more follies come up as I need 8 eggs on the day to share and we all know that the follies don't equal the number of eggs. Hope thing improve in the time I have left , had lots of protein tonight   

CJ xx


----------



## GAIL M

Hun,

So very, very sorry to read your result, take care of yourself,  

Luv
Gailx


----------



## Hun

Oh God

Please I need someones advice!!

I didn't go the clinic for my day 15 blood test yesterday, I explained I'd done 3 internet pee sticks (claiming 25iu sensitivity) 10, 12 and 13 dpo all negative... and they said ok if you are really upset, don't come in.

I've done a clearblue test today, and its clearly positive. And lo and behold I've started bleeding - fresh red blood, accompanied by pain and enough to make me feel very worried...

Is this a chemical pregnancy?
Clinic are now closed until Monday...

I am so upset... 

Hun xx


----------



## shiabni12

Hi Hun

so sorry to hear that you are bleeding only advice I can give you is try to get to an EPU if there is one near you. They were a life saver for me when I was pg with ds, I bled a lot in first 12wks straight from 2ww onwards and they were always happy to see me, I would think its too early for a scan but they could check your hcg levels for you.

Thinking of you loads and fingers crossed for some good news

LOL
Kate


----------



## GAIL M

Hun,

Just read your news and can only echo what Kate says about EPU, keeping everything crossed for some good news.

Will post more later Kara just about to wake up  

gx


----------



## GAIL M

Hi Girls,

Congratulations to Helena   

Good luck to CJ  

Welcome to Claireber  

Good luck to everyone cycling at the moment  


Just another quick one as Kara and DH are away to the supermarket and the hoover and iron is calling me  

Kara had a wonderful second birthday party at the soft play with 10 of her little friends,
we had the place to ourselves for the first hour and a half so the kids could just run riot and we knew they were safe  .  Anyway all over for another year, can't believe how fast the days are flying by.

Take care everyone, 
Luv
Gailx


----------



## becca

im hopping everything is ok for you hun
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## suzy

Me too Hun, just to say thinking of you and hoping with all fingers crossed that its OK


----------



## Julz

Oh Hun hang in there, lots of people bleed in early pregnancy.  Sending you lots of positive vibes, let us know how you get on.


----------



## Imogen

Hi to all,

HUN - HAVE JUST SEEN YOUR POST LOVE - HOPE YOU MANAGED TO FIND AN EPU OPEN SO THEY COULD TEST YOUR HCG LEVELS AND THAT THEY ARE RISING?  Good luck.  If there was a clear line on the hpt then something is happening for you.  Thinking of you and sending lots of     .

Imogen.x.


----------



## fragile

Hun - thining of you.  did you contact the hospital today?  have they taken blood?  i am so sorry you are going through this,  it is hard enough to get a BFN & deal with that but then to get such a fantastic high when it changes to BFP only to deal with the gut wrentching worry of bleeding.  i do hope all is ok & your HCG levels are fantastic.  hugs to you

Julz so sorry your suffering from lack of sleep, you must be exhausted!  are you managing a nap in the day?

Jo - nice to see you!  glad you have somewhere closer & to be cheaper is a bonus.  so confusing when you get conflicting medical advice but hope all stays on track for march/april start.

Helena - congratulations or the arrival of Annabelle & Oliver

C.J - 8 follies is good,  hope they all have fantastic eggs in them.  what do they do if you dont have 8 eggs?  even if you have 6 then thats still 3 each right?

Clareber - welcome to you!  i used to feel guilty about wanting a second child too but no longer!  

hello to everyone ive missed hope all is ok, seem to have been on pooter hours tonight & DH starting to sulk so best log off!

lol  mo x


----------



## CJ

Hi girls just a quick one before bed. I still only have 8 follies, bloods have come back and they think overall I will hopefully get the 8 I need to share but we just have to hope that there is an egg in each follie. I need 8 to share and if I don't get the 8 then I can't share and you have to pay (or you can cancel I guess but thats not an option) but fingers crossed and all that.

After they have shared them out if we get 4 eggs then they have to check for immature ones and then of course they may or may not fertilize so I'm thinking from now on that we might not get to ET just to prepare myself incase, but if we do it will be a wonderful suprise. They are hoping we will have at least one embie so we will have to wait and see.

thanks for thinking of me.

Hun whats happening with your positive? have you been to the EPU   thinking of you xx

CJ xx


----------



## fragile

CJ  i cant believe that if you get 6 eggs they would not continue the egg share, im sure the recipient would still love to go ahead on those terms, after all you are their chance for a child.  so sorry this is so stressful for you.  i will keep everything crossed that all those follies are full of wonderful eggs hun and you get to go ahead with the ES.  thinking of you.

Hun, logged on to see if there was any news.  how are you?  thinking of you 


scruffyted i know you are not able to be around at the moment but if you do log on i am thinking of you too. 


lol  mo x


----------



## shiabni12

CJ-really hope you get the eggs you need for ES, will be thinking of you tom with my fingers crossed.

Hun-thinking of you too, really hope you are ok?

Hi to everyone else

LOL
Kate


----------



## encore

hun, wating for your news....hope its good. x hang in there.


----------



## Julz

CJ - Good luck for today, praying you get lots of eggs, take care.


----------



## fragile

CJ - thinking of you hun, hope you are not too sore after EC & that all went well and you have your 8 eggs.

lol  mo x


----------



## owennicki

Hi Girls


Just to let you know a   BFN for me!    

love Nicki x


----------



## Hun

Hi All

Sorry I've not been around. Ive been healing my soul with wine and chocolate.

HCG level today - 4 officially not at all pregnant. Clinic confirmed chemical pregnancy, and I had a full period over the weekend, so was not expecting anything else really. Consoled (well slightly) by the fact that implantation can happen - we just need good quality embryos, which seems to be our no 1 problem....onwards and upwards with our consulation at ARGC next week.

Nicki - I am so sorry sweetie - its so hard. Take care of yourself.
CJ  - Hope all went well today - sorry I've not been here much to support you through your cycle...but hope you and your recipient were both happy...

Hi and love to y'all and thanks for your support...

Hun xx


----------



## Lynne1

Hi everyone,

Hun, hope you are coping okay.  What a cruel thing to happen where you get a spark of hope just to be dashed by the wicked witch.  Good on you if you can get anythink positive out of the experience.

Nicki, sorry to hear about your bfn.  Look after yourself in the aftermath.

CJ, hope that EC went well and the number of eggs ended up being good.

Hi to everyone else.

Lynne


----------



## fragile

nicki so sorry hun

Hun so sorry after all the turmoil it turned out not to be

thinking of you both

lol  mo x


----------



## Julz

Hun - I really hope the wine and chocolates have helped, it's always a good start to the healing process I say.  Of course implantation can happen, just look at your beautiful boy you have, he is living proof of that.  Best of luck with your appointment next week.....oh and have a glass of wine for me!!!!

CJ - Hope EC went as planned today and you got 8 or more lovely juicy eggs and you're now resting up.  Looking forward to reading your news.

Sorry folks I really don't have the energy to do personals at the moment, sleeping is slightly better but I just seem knackered all the time and although I'm only 19 weeks the bump seems to weigh a tonne.  Also had the first Braxton Hicks contraction yesterday which worried me, I thought god I really am pregnant, praying I don't get many more.  I really don't remember getting them this early on my last pregnancy......of course paranoia has now set in about prem labour.  Seeing my midwife tomorrow hopefully she can reassure me.

Take care everyone.

Julie


----------



## encore

Hun, so sorry.  not sure where you're having your tx now, but if you have any questions about argc just pm me.

Nikki, sorry for your bfn.  what will you do now?

Julie, i had BH much earlier too.  i'm now at 33+ weeks and since about 29 weeks they can be quite severe.  i find if i've had a big day (looking after dd, picking up, bathing etc if dh is late home from work etc) then i can be virtually couch bound for a good 2-3 hours in the evening with crippling BH's.  and I mean crippling.  very painful, close together etc.  pain is different from labour though so they dont worry me too much.  but it can get very very uncomfortable.  when i take it easy it is nowhere near as bad.  so you mustnt overdo things.


----------



## suzy

Just a quickie,

Hun, I'm so sorry it didn't work out this cycle for you. It's doubly cruel that you got a glimpse of a positive.
A similar thing happened to me a year ago with my FET - I spotting on day 13, tested very faint positive, thought it was implantation, but the next day, it was a full blown heavy period and another test was negative. I didn't even make it to the blood test. In retrospect, I felt it was my bodies way of rejecting an embryo that was not normal, but this thought was little comfort at the time. I wanted THAT embryo, that cycle to be a BFP and I didn't want to go through the whole bloomin thing again  .
The emotions are immense - from elation and hope to absolute devestation. We go through so much to have this happen. Its so so not fair. I don't know why, but maybe because you are one of the H4AM's who has been there from the beginning, but I have a really good feeling about you. I think you will have that second child you dream of. My opinion, zooming across the airwaves from downunder, for what its worth  

Owennicki - so sad you had a BFN too -  

CJ -    to you - hope EC went well.

My DH has gone away overnight to Adelaide (2.5 hours flight away from Sydney), and DS is playing up like a demon . He threw fridge magnets all over the kitchen floor, so I slid on one, threw his dinner on the floor and screamed when he got in the bath, wouldn't sit down and then poured a bucket of water on me. It's hard not to get angry and to really THINK about the discipline you are giving before you give it. I really don't want to smack him and have only done this a handful of times and then only on his hand, not hard, but have felt upset with myself after. I know he's just testing limits because his daddy isn't here. ANyone any ideas?? He's such an angel most of the time .My little baby has turned into a monster! - looking at him now, all tucked up in bed, cherubic and dreamy, you wouldn't think it is the same child......


Lots of love to everyone else,


Suzy


----------



## Julz

Nicki - sorry I must have missed your post last night, so sorry you got a BFN, get yourself some chocolates and wine and start off the healing process.  I hope the BFN hasn't put you off trying again.

Encore - thanks for the reassuring words that you too had BH earlier.  I seen my midwife this morning and she said it's OK as long as they are not painful and I'm not getting them all the time.  I'm really jelous of you being at 33+ weeks, I think I'll feel much happer when (and if) I get to 30 weeks, maybe be able to relax more.  So are you planning a natural delivery?

CJ - hope you are OK hun.


----------



## amanda_hd

Hi Ladies

Sorry i have been away so long, finally got to the 2ww with my 2nd cycle - in fact results are tomorrow- not feeling too positive though, have done a couple of early tests and they have been + but not feeling anything not even a twinge.  With DD i was sick as a dog from about 7dpt so wondering if anything is happening.

Julz - hope the BH are not scaring you too much, hope you are getting more sleep
Suzy - great to hear from you again 
encore - wow 33 weeks and counting, good luck with the rest of your pg
Hun - sorry to hear your news 
Nicki - Also sorry to hear about your result
CJ - Hope you got some lovely eggs

Sorry if i have missed anyone out - will try and get here more often

Amanda x


----------



## CJ

Hi girls, 

Hi Hun so sorry to hear what's happened, I was really hoping it was just a bit of bleeding like some people get, it's so cruel to be given a glimse of somthing and then it be snatched away. Best of luck for your appt I really hope they can help you    

Hi Nikki, so sorry to read about your negative 

Hi Julz, sorry to hear your having awful BH, I have to say with my boys I never had any in the whole 36+ wks they were in there, I must have been very lucky by the sounds of it, it is early but don't forget your womb is stretching big time to fit those two bubbas in. Have a word with your midwife about it. Also I think on a 2nd PG these things can be wosre. Thanks so much for thinking of me over the past few days 


Hi Amanda good luck with results tomorrow, sounds like it will be a BFP   Every pg is different I guess but a + pee stick never lies 

Well my news, had EC yesterday and after worrying about not having 8 to share we got 14   also Dr said they were large ones so didn't know why they didn't all show up on scan (would have saved me a lot of worry if they had  )

So that means some lucky lady has 7 very lovely eggs, and we have 7 lovely eggs too. The clinic called to day to say that out of the 7 6 were mature and could be icsi'd and out of those 5 have fertilised which is amaiznig , still have to get through tomorrow but feeling much better now. Have ET at 3.30pm tomorrow if all carrys on well. Also they told us that because one was immature they couldn't icsi it but as DH's sample was so good (best one ever in the 6yrs we been on this journey what fantasic timing) that they decided to add some sperm to it and leave it over night and by some miracle it had fertilized   so we now have 6 fertilized. I'm so shocked about DH's sperm doing that I nearly cried, everything else is amazing but this just proves that if DH's does get a good sample again on the right time of the month we know at least they can do what they are meant to do which is something we though impossible before, not just becuase of the motilty problems but because they normally have 0% progression so can't enter and egg but now we know on a good day they could.

Will let you know how it goes tomorrow  

love CJ xxx


----------



## Julz

CJ - that's fantistic news, 14 eggs, wow and well done.  Can't believe there was 14 eggs and you have 6 of your own that has fertilised, you and DH must be over the moon.  It's also great news that you have 7 to share to the lucky lady somewhere, just think how she must be feeling, honestly hats off to you CJ well done.  Good luck with ET tomorrow......remember first 12 hours are ET are very important, rest up as much as you can.


----------



## Hun

CJ- Fantastic news!!! 
Amanda - Sounds promising - Congratulations!!

Love to all
Hun xx


----------



## encore

Suzy, no words of wisdom i'm afraid.  they say to ignore bad behaviour but you can't exactly walk out of the room when they're in the bath...I know if my dd ever threw her dinner on the floor (which hasnt happened but i'm sure it will!) i guess i'd just clean it up and not give her anything to eat!  she has gone on a bit of a hunger strike from time to time and i was nervous the first couple of times i put her to bed with no tea, but she slept 'till morning.  she often refuses her tea and its just because she isnt hungry.  i also try to give her things she can pick up herself and eat.  makes a horrendus mess but if she's hungry she generally gets most of it in.  she loves crumbed cutlets which she can pick up with the bone.  and i chop chicken breasts into fingers and crumb them and she likes those too.  and maybe cubed potato/sweet potato boiled and fried for a couple of mins in some butter.  heartbreaking when she doesnt eat it though.  sometimes i recon id feel better if i cooked her a meal and then just put it straight in the bin....anyway the "look, there's a bird!" trick generally works when she's having a tanty, but your boy is a bit older..

CJ i had a feeling you might get more eggs than you thought.  although i never had a bumper crop (9 was my biggest number including the immature ones) i always seemed to get a few more then what i could see on the screen.  I wonder how the little one will go....might surprise you.

Julz of course youll make it to 30 weeks!  I hate the term "high risk" for twin pg.  i'm much happier with "higher risk" or something like that.  high risk implies that something probably will go wrong and thats just not true.  I've read in a few books that the average twin pregnancy goes for 36 weeks - and i know plenty of girls who've had to be induced at 38 weeks.  Everything I've read and been told indicates that the best thing you can do to keep your babies healthy and inside you is to stay fully hydrated, and have great nutrition.  and listen to your body.  if you need a rest, then so be it.  Everything else is out of your control so try not to think about it.  I've actually kept my dd in childcare 3 days per week now that i'm on maternity leave.  i just couldnt cope otherwise - well, i probably could, but it would be super hard!  And on the odd occasion i've called dh home from work early so i can relax.  i am planning on a natural delivery.  both babies are spot on size wise, and they are both head down, so i dont see them moving now.  if that is the case when i give birth then i will go for a natural delivery, and for me that means no epidural unless absolutely necessary.  my consultant wasnt happy but we've compromised by agreeing to put in the epidural line in, but no drugs unless required.  

Amanda, best of luck for nice and high HCG levels.


----------



## Julz

Amanda - Good luck testing today......it sounds ever so promising!!!


----------



## Imogen

Hi all,

Just a quickie - did really long post last night and Ds zoomed in, bashed keyboard and lost it   so this one will have to be quicker  

Working backwards  

Amanda - good luck for testing today - sounds good  

CJ - 14 eggs - brilliant - well done girl!!!  So nice for the lucky recipient too.  Fantastic news about Dh's sample too - my Dh's most recent was the best for 3 years - it is v encouraging when that happens!  So hope the last wee one does well too and that you have some great embies for ET.  Good luck!  

Nicky - sorry to hear of your bfn.  Hugs to you. 

Hun - so so sorry you had to go through a chemical.    

It is so much harder to have your hopes raised and then dashed again.  Sounds like you are going to try a diff clinic - hope you have a good chat with them and that they can help you get to your dream (asap!).  Good luck  

Julz and encore - sorry to hear of the painful braxtons.  I am at the stage of hoping for some!  I'm 14 wks now but still paranoid about bubs being okay.  Had my nuchal last wk (only the scan, the bloods and scan not being available here...) and the results dropped from 1:90 ish to 1:550 ish so that is encouraging.  Next have 20 wk anomaly scan late March - seems forever away.

Suzy - ha! stroppy sons, eh?  I have one of those at the mo!  Tantrums re dinner - find it hard to make nice food from scratch (specially when still MS quite badly) and then he says 'no like it' before he's even looked at it, grr!     and lobs it on the floor.  I'm such a softie, I then give him pudding as I'm worried about him going to bed on an empty tum.   Think I may have to toughen up a bit here.   Dh been off for a few days and I think he's found it an eye opener and understands a bit more now why I'm fairly pooped when he gets home and v happy to hand Ds over for stories and cuddles etc.

Ah, well, that's Dh and Ds back, so best sign off for now.
Sorry to have missed some of you, thinking of you all.
much love, IMogen.x.x.x.


----------



## amanda_hd

Hi ladies

Thanks so much for my good wishes - had blood tests today and my levels came back at 876!  Have been told a have a very good positive but still not convinced   still have no symptoms at all but have scan on 2 March so hopefully it will sink in then.

Got to go as having estate agent round to value the house - eeek!  Hate selling.

Talk soon

Amanda


----------



## Julz

CJ - hope ET went smoothly today and you're resting up in bed while DH caters for your every need (or else  ).  Oh my god, just think you're on the 2WW now!!!!!  

Amanda    - CONGRATULATIONS.  Well done to you that's fab news.  I know how hard it is the first few weeks after a BFP, it just doesn't seem real until you see the scan.    Hopefully it's the first of many more BFP's on this thread this year.

Imogen - I think the first 20 weeks are the worst in any pregnancy, seems like we just wish our lives away to get to the next week.  I'm sure March will be here before you know it.....remember Feb is a short month.  Luckily I've not had any BH today (yet!), may it continue!!

Encore - I know what you mean about being classed as high risk, it really puts a downer on your pregnancy when specialists keep drumming on about risks and babies being premature.  You are so lucky that both your babies are head down, really hope a natural delivery is possible for you.  I too would prefer a natural delivery but will have to wait and see their positions later on.  You could really go any day now so best of luck should it happen soon!!! 

Signing off for now as I feel crap today, have a cold and a funny throat started this morning, can't wait to get DD to bed so I can go to my own bed.  DH bugging me too at the moment, don't know if it's just me but his attitude is really getting up my nose, wanted to murder him last night  !!!

Have a great weekend and hello to everyone I missed.

Julie


----------



## CJ

Hi just a quick one before \i head for the sofa, we have 2 embies on board, every thing went well, we ever saw them this time which was amazing (in love already)

We had a 4 cell and a 6 cell put back and they are only day 2 so doing reallly well.

Now on the 2ww, wish us luck.
Thanks to everyone for thinking of me, it means a lot.

xxx


----------



## fragile

just a quickie hello to everyone hope all is well

just wanted to say  CJ WOW fantastic news on all  your eggs & the fantastic fertilisation.  you have made a couple so happy and i think you are fantastic dontating your eggs to help another couple make their dreams come true.  wishing you all the luck in the world, heres hoping DH's fantastic sample means you have some top quality embryo's. i hope they are happy in their new home and start snuggling down and implant properly to give you your BFP.  go embies go!!!  

lol  mo x


----------



## Imogen

Oh, CJ, that's great news!
Hope you have a nice weekend relaxing as much as you humanly can!  Put your feet up and think snuggling in thoughts.  
Lots of love, Imogen.x.x.


----------



## becca

hey congrats amanda.good luck with the house xx


----------



## shiabni12

Hi all

Hun-so sorry to hear your news it was a real emotional rollercoaster for you , good luck for your consultation next week at the ARGC

Nicki-sorry to hear of your BFN 

CJ-14eggs...well done you and to have got 6 fertilised is fab, glad to hear the et went ok. Now of course its that horrible 2ww, I've always found that the hardest part of any txt, but made easier by all the support on FF of course. Really have my fingers crossed for you and sending you loads of positive vibes      

Amanda-Congratulations on your BFP, thats great news, I'm sure your scan date will be here before you know it!!

Suzy-my baby has also turned into a monster , at the moment we are having major tantrums about getting into his highchair to eat, it only happens at lunchtime, but yesterday it set off an hr long screaming fit!!!!!!!!!!! It drives you crazy doesn't it?! The only advice I've been given is to ignore it, thats easy to do at home, but of course if it happens while you are out somewhere, you cant really walk off from a screaming child!!!

Julie-hope your midwife was able to give you some reassurance re prem labour and the Braxton Hicks

Well thats it for now as I am freezing it is very snowy up here in the Peak District and our boiler broke down yesterday, so no heating!!!!!! The bloke came yesterday and today and has got to come back on Mon, so looks like its bedsocks for us 3 this weekend!!!!!!!!!
  

Hi to anyone I've missed

LOL
Kate


----------



## Julz

Anyone out there?  It's been really quiet on here, hope everyone is OK.


----------



## Dopey-Dinah

hello everyone.  

Sorry for not posting my news before now but things have been just a little bit hectic lately  .  

We added a beautiful baby girl to our family on 22nd November.  She is called Bria Alexandra Hope and weighed 8lb 5oz when she arrived.  She is a wee cracker and Mummy, Daddy and big brother are all besotted.  

Debbie
xxx


----------



## emma73

Debbie - congratualtions - she looks beautiful.

Emma xx


----------



## encore

congratulations debbie.  Amanda - 876!!!! Mine were in the high 400's and i had twins.....

CJ, hope you're not going too insane....

another appointment this afternoon for ultrasound and to see consultant.  34 weeks today.  feel very rough, its hard work, but hoping to make it to at least 36 weeks, pref to 37.

love and luck to all. x


----------



## fragile

*@£***!!!!!!!   all my words have vanished again and now my numbers on my keyboard wont work either!?!?!?

anyhow here goes

amanda congrats. sounds great. hope the time passes quickly to your scan in march.  


Kate sorry your suffering so much.  my DS was a monster too, at one stage i hardly left the house.  hope your boiler is now fixed and you are back to being nice and warm.

julz hows things with you?

Debbie wow! congratulations on your second miracle

Emma nice to see you hun.  how are you doing?

Encore  blimey you were up late.  hope all is well at your scan


Scruffyted i hope things are ok with you hun.  thinking of you

hi to eveyone ive missed, im just posting quickly in case it disappears again!

lol  mo x


----------



## Imogen

Hi all,

Debbie - HUGE CONGRATULATIONS!!!

Bria Alexandra Hope looks really lovely - how fantastic for you and ALL your family   Hope you are all very happy together  

love, Imogen.x.


----------



## encore

everything fine. babies still average size.  5lb 8oz ish each.  eek!

fragile, i'm in australia, sydney (balmain) - thats why it looks like i'm an insomniac poster!


----------



## CK78

I am taking the plunge and posting with you lovely ladies and babies - we have an appointment on the 21st to discuss further treatment to try for number 2!  I cant believe i am actually writing this as i am a teeny bit scared to go through all the heartache again.  I would love to hear from any of you that have tried again after a success and if it is still as hard as when we were babyless?!  

I really dont want to be an emotional wreck ( while cycling) of a mum for finley but i feel like we must get on with trying again as we dont know how long it will take to get a BFP and DH is in good health right now and i am sure finley has helped that!  I am hoping you have or are feeling the same.  Also i feel guilty - i would never want finn to feel like he wasnt enough as he is my world but i think having a sibling would be as fab for him as it would be for us.  Still feel guilty though!

aararrghhh - sorry for the ramble, i hadnt planned to post but i came and read the thread and here i am posting!

BIG Hello to you all and look forward to getting to know you all.  

Clare & Finley
xx


----------



## Janer

Hi there!!

I too wish to join the thread if that's ok.

Have been posting all over the place trying to meet people, but it's hard as I kind of feel a bit guilty when I already have one wee bubba.

Clare - it's great to hear your story. We too feel like we should just get on with things. Thomas is 11 months old now and it all seems really soon but I don't want to waste any time.

I'm not sure that made sense but hope you get my drift.

Our next treatment cycle starts in March - aaaaaghhhhhh!!

xx


----------



## Julz

Amanda - congratulations on the birth of your baby girl, what fantastic news.

Encore - your doing really well hun, getting to 34 weeks is fab but I know what you mean about getting to 36/37wks - crikey wonder what weight they will be by then.....ouch!!!

Clare - welcome to the board, it's always nice to have more people on this thread.  I know exactly how you feel, I was terrified about going through treatment again, it wasn't the injections or scans that bothered my it's the emotional side of things.  To be honest having DD to look after during treatment took my mind off things slightly, and no I didn't actually find it as hard going through treatment as when I was babyless.   It's also normal to feel guilty, but why should we......people who conceive naturally don't feel guilty about having another baby so why should we?

CJ - hope you are OK and the boys are keeping you busy during the 2WW.

Well I've been struck down by the evil flu.  It first hit me on Saturday, yesterday was the worst, I even had to phone DH at 9.30am to come home and look after DD as I was so ill.  Today I feel better, the achiness and headache has gone but I've got a constant runny nose, a chesty cough and every time I cough or sneeze I seem to wee myself (sorry TMI), thank goodness I still had some sanitary towels!!!  I'm sure all this coughing isn't good for the babies but what can I do.  DH has took DD to soft play so I'm off to die on the couch now.

Take care everyone.

Julie


----------



## CJ

Hi girls, welcome to the newbies on here  

Well sorry moany me post , don't feel very positive today, I got my backache last night, I know it's early days but that is a big sign of af for me. I have had back ache about a wk before af arrives every cycle for the passed 18mths so it's quite a reliable sign.

Also checking temps everyday and it's not rising at all and it was lots higher round this time when I had the boys. I did think it would be higher anyway because of the cyclogest but it's not. Feeling pee'd off today  

CJ x


----------



## amanda_hd

Hi CJ

Try not to worry (easier said than done i know) I got backache during my 2ww and my temp has only just started to rise slightly now.
   try and stay positive i know how hard it is especially as the 2ww sucks big time

  

Hope you feel more positive soon


----------



## Julz

CJ - PMA PMA.....sending you lots!!!!  Come on, it aint over until the fat lady sings.  Try not to get too paranoid about temperature.

My flu is still hanging on and to make matters worse I've got toothache now.....which I haven't had in about 14 years.  Phoned the dentist and they said I couldn't have an appointment for 6-7 weeks!!!!!!.....so I've got to go in tomorrow for 7.50am (oh god) and sit and wait on the sick parade for an emergency appointment.....oh and need to take DD with me, got nobody to look after her.  Surely nothing else can go wrong for me this week.


----------



## Imogen

Hi everyone  

CJ - try not to despair just yet.  I know it is SO SO SO hard on the 2WW.
I got nasty pre af type (just like I always always get pre af and pre misc too) on both my positive cycles as well as my neg.  It is horrible how you can be pg and not pg and have the same symptoms - nasty old cyclogest.  Can't comment on the temp thing but I do know that however well we know our bodies they do manage to catch us out, esp when having tx, if you know what I mean   .  Keep hopeful and look after yourself, that's all you can do.  The rest of us on here will take care of the 

        

       

for you!  Sending you lots of positive thoughts. x.x.x.x.x.x.x.

Julz - arrgh, nothing worse than toothache.  Hope you look mis enough to get an appt tomorrow (and that Dd behaves...).

Encore - good to hear from you.  NOt long now.    Bet you are tired with those good weights inside you, LOL.  You are doing really well.  

Hi to Janer.  Don't feel guilty, we all want another child on here  
Good luck with your cycle in March.


Hi to Claire too.  We wanted a sibling for my Ds as much as we wanted 'another one' for us - more really.  Don't you feel guilty either!  

Things not brill with me.  Still chucking up, although not as much as when pg with Ds.  Things not so good on the home front.  Dh wondering if we should split up     - lots of tension in house - not good for Ds or me.  Hope things improve - not very secure-feeling-making when Dh starts talking divorce when you're 4 months pg.   

sorry to vent.
love to all,
Imogen.x.x..x


----------



## NattKatt

Hi All

Thought it was about time for an update from me.  Been laying low as felt totally miserable about this whole ttc again lark   Anyway, have started meds for a medicated fet, scan next Monday to check lining... hope my body will respond in the way it's meant too AND that we'll have a nicely thawed frostie to transfer too (we only have 2 frosties).  

Welcome to the newbies!!  

Imogen - so sorry to hear about your dh talking divorce   Maybe suggest couples counselling to him?  It might help him express himself better instead of jumping too far?

Love to all not mentioned

~Natt~


----------



## shiabni12

Hi all

Welcome to Clare and Janer, its good to see you here on H4AM and looking forward to getting to know you both

encore-glad to hear the scan went well and that sounds like they are both good sizes

Julie-hope you flu is better and did the dentist manage to sort your toothache out?

CJ-hope you are having a more positive day today, I never checked my temp so not sure about that all I can offer is loads of positive vibes I am so hoping this is the one for you       

Imogen-so sorry to hear that you are going through a tough time especially as its come at a time that should be so good now you are pg, I really hope you are able to sort things out together. Also hope you stop chucking up soon  

Natt-nice to see you posting again, good luck for scan on Monday

Been AWOL for a few days as ds had quite a bad reaction to a jab, but he is well on the mend now, thankfully. We've also got the heating back on  I turned all the radiators on full blast as soon as it was working much to DH's disgust!!!!!

Anyway hi to everyone else, hope things are ok with you Scruffy, we miss you

LOL
Kate


----------



## becca

good evening everyone hope your all ok.
no news to report on me still waiting for the 26th to see if I'm going to have a op to remove the cyst or start tmt.

imogen- hope everything works out for you i really do.
cj- fingers cross eyes cross and toes cross for you.
janer- we might end up as cycle buddies if all goes well for me.
natt- good luck hunnie with your tmt remember everyone is here for you ....
julz- hope your over the flu now and the dentist has got you out of pain..you never know might be your sinuses .

beccaxxx


----------



## GAIL M

Hi Girls,

Sorry not been on for a while, had a poorly house with flu etc.

Julie - sorry to hear you have been feeling poorly too, hope you get better soon.

Imogen -   to you, hope you and DH can work things out.

CJ - keeping everything crossed for you  

Clare and Janer - welcome to the thread  

Kate - hope DS is on the mend now?

Becca - hello to you  

Natt - welcome to you too  

Congrats to Debbie on your new arrival  

Congrats to Amanda on your BFP  


Hi to Fragile, Encore, Hun, Scruffy-Ted, and everyone else I've missed  


Not much happening here as we've all had flu, although went to the fortune teller last Fri night and she said there would be a baby boy sitting at our table this x-mas - so if there's any chance of this happening me and DH had better get a move on   

Take care,
Luv
Gailx


----------



## fragile

Gail i like the sound of your fortune teller.  come xmas when you have a new DS you must remember to send her a card!

Clare - saw you on another thread re taking DS to hospital app.  WELCOME!  i think we all have the guilt thing about not wanting our precious children to not feel like they are not enough for us.

Janer hi  & WELCOME to you too.  march is not far away

Encore - phew your holding up well!

C>J  how are you doing?  i hope time ispassing quickly for you but it doesnt sound like it.  try to keep positive hun.

Julie  i am with you Flu wise, this is the worst ive felt for years but seems to be getting better now, hope you are soon over the worst.

Imogen - so sorry to hear things are so stressful at home for you.  has anything in particular happened or is this a sudden thing?  sorry im not prying but somethimes it does help to talk, we are all here for you hun.

Kate - glad to hear you are lovely and warm again.  hope DS has now fully recovered from his jab reaction - poor thing.

Hi Becca not long until the 26th but must feel like ages for you. 

Natt hope all well on your scan on monday.  im having un med FET hopefully next week & ive got only 2 frosties too.

well i have awful cold & DS has some mystery illness, could fry an egg on him today he is so hot poor thing.  i am starting my ovulation tests on monday & going for another scan tuesday & hoping to surge either wed or Fri but not thursday as FET is 3 days after surge & clinic dont do sundays so if i surge thursday i will have to wait until next month so keeping my fingers crossed.

hope everyone else is ok & you all have a good weekend

lol  mo x


----------



## NattKatt

Good news today!  My lining is 8mm, just thick enough for transfer.  So I'm having fet this Thursday.  Crossing all my parts to help a frostie thaw successfully!

~Natt~


----------



## CJ

Hi girls,

Hi Natt, good luck for Thursday, I hope your frosties are o.k, remember my twins were from for frosties   
Your lining may be even better by Thursday, are you on BA that might help? I took it this time and my lining went up to 12.6, never been that thick before.

Hi all I'm now 10dpt, so it was 14 day since that HCG Jab do you think I'm safe to test yet?

CJ x


----------



## fragile

C J try & hold off testing, only a few more days hun.  i am so guilty of testing early and every time i kid myself it wont make me feel any worse but it always does.    how are you feeling?

Natt you & i may be FET cycle buddies.  good luck & fingers crossed your frosties thaw perfectly. 


im having a second scan tomorrow to see how things look. started my ovulation tests today, no surge so far.  praying for tomorrow or Wed!

all quiet on here, hope everyone had a good weekend 

lol  mo x


----------



## becca

CJ i'd hold fire even for a couple more days hunnie...... i tested a day early with jack and used first response as you can test early with them. fingers cross anyhow xx

natt & mo fingers cross for this week .
xxxxxxx


----------



## CK78

Hiya

Thanks to you all for the welcome - i am looking forward to getting to know you in the coming months.

I am getting nervous now - our appointment is wednesday and i was filling out all the forms last night ( dont know why i have to do it all again ) and writing a list of Q's and it seems to be getting more real.  I am worried that i am going to go in to it too positive though even though i have had 2 BFN and then 1 BFP because the last cycle was positive i seem to be kidding myself that it will work 1st time (well 4th) you know what i mean, it feels like starting from scratch again!  

CJ - hope you managed to hold of on peeing - well not peeing but peeing on a stick!  Positive vibes coming to you.  Not long now.      I remember tested 1 day early with finn and still did another 4 tests in the week after as i didnt believe it!

Natt - how lovely to be on a board with you again - i dont know if you remember me - we cycled together when you got BFP with Maygan.  Good luck for FET - finn is a frostie baby!

fragile     for you - hope all goes well this week

Gail - thanks for the welcome - hope you are feeling a bit better today.

Sorry for the quick post - i must go for now but will be back soon.

TTFN
C
x


----------



## NattKatt

Hi Girls

Clare - I'm embarrassed to admit I don't remember cycling with you    BUT it makes me happy to hear Finley is a frostie babe, and a mighty good looking one at that!   It's a good idea that you've written questions... if you're anything like me you don't remember what you wanted to ask until you walk out of the clinic   I'm trying hard to remember to ask the clinic on Thursday if I can put up a flyer for a support group I want to start  

mo - good luck for your scan!   Hope your surge comes any other day but Thursday!!  

CJ - the   are watching you   Although, I'm a guilty early tester... tested with Maygan 11dpt after ICSI, as had a bit of spotting of old blood, and it came up a feint positive.  It's up to you, but I wouldn't!   You never know these hcg triggers can stuff everything up!  Yup, am taking asprin!  Maybe that's why the 1/2 dose of oestregon has been so effective so far!  

Overall, I'm very pleased that fet CAN work and it HAS for other people, so there's no reason it shouldn't work for me!  

Find out tommorrow (Weds) at 3pm if I have an embie thawed nicely  

~Natt~


----------



## encore

hi all.
CJ, try not to test!  if you must, leave it until the morning of test day.  best of luck.

Imogen, honestly sometimes dh's need a good slap.  i really hope things work out for you. xx

Natt, great news on your lining.  you're on your way!

claire, no such thing as being too positive.

as for me, 35 weeks today.  one stretchmark for every week i think.....i'm sure that palmers coco butter is actually GIVING me stretchmarks...  people are starting to guess its twins.


----------



## becca

wow encore not long now ..............will you have a natural labour or a c section for the twins ?

xx


----------



## fragile

Clare - hope all goes well at your appointment tomorrow & you are given enough time for all your question.  my place is awful, always feel rushed.  so glad to hear finn is a frostie babe - gives me some hope - hope all goes well & Finn is an angel at your app.

CJ how are you holding up?  did you manage to resist testing?

Encore - poor you, have you tried that bio light oil?  (think its called that)  the adds say its a miracle for stretch marks but then they would wouldn't they?

Hi Becca

Hi Natt.  fingers crossed for tomorrow for the big thaw!

Hi to everyone ive missed

had another scan today, he made no comment about lining. kept going on about my follie - made me think he didnt know i was there for FET scan- i had to ask does lining look ok & he just said yes.  praying i get my surge tomorrow.

lol  mo x


----------



## becca

good luck mo xx


----------



## CJ

Good luck Mo, I really hope you get your surge    and FET goes well  

CJ x


----------



## NattKatt

Just a quick one from me - am going to do all my updates in my 2ww diary (link under my post!).... my 1st frostie survived the thaw!!   

~Natt~


----------



## becca

well done natt..you keep resting up now ..will keep a eye on your posting on the 2 ww .
got everything crossed for you xx


----------



## fragile

Natt congrats on your frostie!!   

CJ hows things with you?

still no surge for me.  if it arrives tomorrow then its all off so keeping my fingers crossed. 

Clare how did your appointment go?

Encore how are you doing?  

imogen - thinking of you hun, hope things are ok

Scruffyted - thinking of you too, hope you are ok.

just a quickie - AGAIN!- me & DS have tonsillitus so a vicks chest rub is needed for us both. 

lol  mo x


----------



## encore

naturally hopefully becca,
hang in there CJ
Mo, hope surge delays another day for you so you can go ahead. x


----------



## CJ

Hi girls well.....

....It's a big fat positive!!!!  

I'm in totally in shock (good , very good shock I mean) but I've had such awful back ache since Wednesday night so i can't get my head around it, and it hasn't let up since, I was so p**sed off this morning having to make that trip to have bloods when I thought I knew the result was negative.. thankfully I know nothing YIPPEE!!!!       

Now have face like goes from this to this  to this  to this  ..etc 

Thank you all so much for your lovely good luck messages.

Haven't told DH  He doesn't even know I went to clinic, well I was thinking it's his birthday on Monday so thats when we were going to clinic but I decided to go today without him as I thought it unfair to spoil his day going there and then waiting for a phone call which I thought would bring bad news. So now I can give him a  for his birthday, what an amazing present (won't need to my that sorts car car and rolax watch now 

Also I ask for my levels (lady was miserable by the way, I couldn't believe all she did was ask for my name and I told her then she said, well Mrs ..., it's a positive , so we'll need to make a date for a scan' I was so upset with that I thought she would at least sound happy but she didn't  I know it's nothing to do with them but I thought they might be a little happy and excited for me, her tone was so matter of fact) anyway levels at 13dpt are 352 so I'm very happy with that, sounds a good strong number to me.

Love a very happy and shocked CJ xxx


----------



## Hun

Congrats CJ
 Fantastic news..... 
...and how do you feel about two sets of twins...sounds a high level to me?
Hun xx


----------



## Lynne1

CJ,

Fantastic news, congratulations!!!!  Wow what a birthday present for DH.  Do you think you will be able to keep it quiet until then.

Lynne


----------



## becca

CONGTRATS CJ

BET YOU WONT KEEP QUIET TILL MONDAY 

XX


----------



## aweeze

Just wanted to say a huge

*CONGRATULATIONS!  * 

to CJ!

Well done hunny!

Lou
X


----------



## CK78

WOW CJ

CONGRATULATIONS - that is such fab news  

YIPPPEEEEE


----------



## Julz

CJ - CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU AND DH!!  Well done you.

Sorry no personals today, I don;t feel up to it.  

Last week was the worst week of my life, from having the flu to toothache then I got admitted to hospital on Friday night and only just out today.  I got admitted on Friday night as thought I had lost a bit of my mucous plug and was found that my cervix had opened 1cm when I got to the hozzi.  Anyway they took a swab to check for infection and was given some kind of pessaries to take every night and magnesium during the day.  It was said they would put a stitch in should my cervix should it still be open today.  Got swab results back today and had a bit of infection but the scan today revealed my cervix looked fine and upon examination it showed my cervix had closed again.  Phew!!!

Honestly folks I really thought I was going to loose the babies and have been so worried over the past week.  So from now on until the babies arrive I need to take it really really easy, just hoping they can hang on until at least 30 weeks.

Hope everyone else is OK, I'll post some personals when I feel up to it.

Take care.
Julie


----------



## tishy

CJ

Congratulations on your BFP.  All the best for the next 8 months.

Tishy


----------



## CK78

Julie - what an awful time for you - i cant even imagine how awful it must have been.  Now you take it really easy and dont do a thing - have you got people you can call on to help you out?  I hope you do.  You rest up and we will hear from you when you are up to it - until then chill out and dont lift a finger!

Clare
xx


----------



## shiabni12

Hi all

CJ-CONGRATULATIONS thats fantastic news I am so pleased for you 

encore-cant believe you are 35wks already, although I'm sure you can!!! How are the Braxton hicks, still bad?

Clare-good luck for your appt hope it goes well

Natt-good luck with your little frostie, will keep a check on you in your 2ww diary

Mo-fingers crossed for your surge tom, sorry to hear you and ds have got tonsillitis, its horrible, thankfully I had mine removed about 10yrs ago, but I know how nasty it can be, look after yourself

Julie-sorry to hear that you have had such a rough week, glad that all seems ok now, it must have been extremely worrying and frightening for you, hope you are managing to get plenty of rest

Imogen-hope things have improved at home for you, hows the morning sickness

Scruffy-still missing you hope things are ok

Hi to becca, gail and anyone else I've missed

I just feel like I'm treading water at the minute waiting for my appt on the 20th March, it seems ages away. We are off on holiday a week on Saturday so that will be a welcome break. Also we are back to no heating again...brr...I'd just sent the payment for the repair and it bl***y broke down again, the bloke is coming tom am hopefully to fix it properly this time!!!!!

LOL
Kate


----------



## encore

that certainly is a big FAT positive!  well done!!

Julie, carrying twins got so hard for me at about 28 weeks.  I have my dd in childcare 3 days a week even now that i'm not working.  i'm convinced its so important to eat and rest well.  Are you able to get lots of rest and look after Abbie too?


----------



## bluesky510

Hi girls  I hope you don't mind and I am sorry for barging in but have had a rotten day with other people ..... and I feel that I can't post on my usual board as it might seem insensitive. Two of my friends (both had babies at the same time as me) told me today that they are pregnant - one - just a "mistake" at forgetting to take her pill and the other - well -she is just pregnant. Normally I am just fine about it - but both of these friends know our history and the way they told me just seemed really insensitive. I know I shouldn't "care" but I have just come back from a night out with my NCT friends and I am feeling as if I just want to shut myself away until I become pregnant again I hope. They are supposed to be coming round tomorrow afternoon - but I can't face it - and I don't want to seem like some weird hermit/envious type - but at the moment it seems as if it is the only way I can cope with this new round of treatment. 
I have just started downregging today - maybe that's part of it...but I just dread the other girls getting pregnant - and it seems just being so insensitive - I am feeling very teary and negative tonight. Sorry for barging in - I just needed to say hello and feel that I am not alone.
Kitty x


----------



## encore

Hi Kitty, i see you are an argc girl like me - though i moved to australia (my home country) soon after my last bfp.  Glad you are at least downregging.  Though it does seem an age between downregging and ET - esp if it makes AF late, as it always did with me.

Anyway, welcome.  I am one of the lucky lucky lucky ones who has been successful 2nd time around - though i did have a cancelled cycle before my first positive so i guess it hasnt been all plain sailing.  Anyway, i know how you feel.  At one point i was just full of resentment for anyone else with a big belly pushing a pram.  No point denying it.  It was just too hard for me to be happy for anyone else when they had what i wanted.  You are certainly not alone. x


----------



## NattKatt

Just a quick hello from me!

CJ - HUGE congratulations!!

Julz - rest up hun!  I hope things settle down and that your gorgeous babies stay where they're supposed to! 

Time for the dreaded pessary!

~Natt~


----------



## fragile

CJ  Huge congratulations to you!!!!! bet your cheeks are aching from all the smiling.

Kate, lucky you having your tonsils out.  they dont even give antibiotics these days just let it run its course.  thankfully i dont suffer too often but DS has had it 5 times now & he is only 3.  im sure it does feel like ages away to 20th march but its only 3 & 1/2 week. hopefully it will fly by for you.  hope they dont charge you more for re-fixing your boiler GRRRRR!

KittyT - you are not alone! i have just had a friend tell me of her BFP.  she had her first go on the NHS & has a child & now on her second attempt she has her BPF.  i am so crushed it has been so easy for her when i have been through so much i just cant bear to see her.  i am pleased for her but it feels like a kick in the teeth for me but i am not going to think up silly excuses for avoiding her i will just tell her straight and hope she is sensitive enough to understand why i dont want to be around her.  maybe it is harder for you at the moment as you are dregging & that really does affect you hormonally.  did your friends come round this afternoon or did you put them off?

Natt hope you have your feet up & are taking it really easy.

Julie so sorry you have had such a worry.  glad your cervix has closed again & hope it stays that way!!  are you able to take it easy?  does DH have any time off to be able to spend with you / looking after DD?  hope you are able to rest.  sorry ive lost track how many weeks are you?

encore glad you can take it easy with  DD in childcare, must make such a difference being able to put your feet up for the time she is away.

Emma are you around?  how are things?

Scruffy hi to you hun if your on here.

Clare how are you feeling after your appointment?

well i got my surge today so FET will, finger crossed, be on monday.  i am hoping i have fully recovered by then but i do feel better by the day so im sure i will be ok to go ahead.   please little frosties survive the thaw and give me my last chance. 

hi to everyone ive missed

lol  mo x


----------



## CJ

Hi Mo, wishing you loads of luck and    for your froties, hope the defrost goes really well Iremember how worrying that bit is) ,and good luck for FET on Monday  

Hi girls , thanks for all your congratulations, still on    just really hope it all goes well, getting the wobbles already, scan is in 3 wks so that will be exciting but scary too, seem ages to wait.

Love CJ x


----------



## fragile

thanks CJ.  

just a quick question if anyone can help,  just been reading another thread but lost it now but she said her progesterone levels are tested daily until she gets to a good level & then she has ET.  (assuming its a med FET)  anyway i just wondered does anyone think it worth using my cyclogest early?  i was told start sunday night for FET mond afternoon but that means i would only have had 2 doses by FET.  would it do any harm to start cyclogest early?  you know by now i have reached desperation point!!!   

hope someone could help, just wish i could find that thread again

lol   mo x


----------



## Imogen

Hi everyone 


MASSIVE CONGRATULATIONS TO CJ!!!

I am so so so happy for you          

What a wonderful weekend (and future 9 months!) ahead. 

Just brilliant  

Julie - so sorry you've had such a tough week.  So glad the twins are still safely in there - what a worry tho!  You'll have to take it just as easy as you can from now till your EDD!  Hope you are able to have a good rest over the weekend and that everything stays just the way it should.  

Sorry no other personals.  Things really horrible here.  MS continues with a vengeance and Dh out of his box frankly.
Tells me he never wanted another baby with me anyway, just wanted a sibling for Rupert ...  all very sad and don't know if its fixable.  

much love to all,
Imogen.x.


----------



## encore

mo, ask the clinic i think.  progesterone needs to be optimum, but maybe too high isnt a good thing??  if its possible for it to be too high?? i remember from my cancelled cycle (ovulated early) doc said there may be some eggs to retrieve, but he said that progesterone had already risen and the environment may not be optimal anymore.  memory hazy, it was a few years ago.  i know its good to have nice high progesterone after you get your bfp, but not sure if super high levels can compromise implantation....?  anyway, glad your surge was good timing.


----------



## GAIL M

Hi Girls,

Just a quickie - will post more later - got a really poorly baby at the mo 


CJ - Huge congrats - abso delighted for you and your family 

      

Luv
Gail x


----------



## fragile

HELP!!!!!

g0d i hope someone is on here tonight.  i have a dilemma.  i have had tonsillitis all week & am still feeling a bit poorly and my throat is still absolutely killing me.  i phoned the hos yesterday & when i spoke to the nurse before i had a chance to say anything she just said "oh i can hear you've got a cold, thats alright it wont affect your tx, take paracetamol, good luck" then ended the call

they are going to be phoning me early in the morning to see if i want my frosties taking out.  the sensible part of me says i should say no and try some other time but the desperate part of me says i should go ahead with it as long as i dont have a high temp.  i just need to know the outcome before my sister has her baby & if i have to wait she will have her baby before i get another chance.  i just need to know if, on this my last ever chance, i am going to have another baby or not before she has hers so if its a BFN i have time to come to terms with it.

any advice?

sorry for huge me post

mo x


----------



## CK78

Mo

Promise i will be back in a little while - dh has just dished up dinner but i didnt want you to think you were on  your own - 'speak' in a little while.

HUGS

C
xxx


----------



## Hun

Hi Mo

Personally I would go ahead.....

Hun xx


----------



## fragile

thanks ladies, nice to know you are out there.

Hun i am sort of veering for going for it anyway.  my temp is a little high at the mo but paracetamol sorting that & ive had it so long now it must be on its way out.

Clare hope you are having something yummy.  getting a bit fed up of ice lollies!

mo x


----------



## Hun

Hi Mo

Go with your heart. I think the fundamentals of those embryos are proabably the deciding factor, if they are going to stay they probably will regardless of your tonsillitis. Do you think you will need antibiotics to shift it?

Hoping you make a decision soon...

Hun xx


----------



## becca

MO
I'D AGREE WITH HUN.

i would go ahead as if the tmt does work its all protected down stairs in the womb. cant you does your self up tonight and get a throat spray or gargle with salt water .

hope your ok hunnie
xx


----------



## fragile

i didnt go to the docs so no antibiotics, just been riding it out - no idea why, think i was just too ill to make it to the docs then just hoped it would go- anyhow day 6 today & im not going to start taking antibiotics with my embies on board so will just have to shift on its own.

i know in my heart that its down to the embies, just if it doesnt work i didnt want to spend the rest of my life beating myself up about it thinking "i should have waited until i was well".  dont really want to wait as i feel its now or never.  DS was ET on 28th feb so its pretty close in date so if it works all my old maternity clothes will be for the right season - hows that for a positive?

thanks becca & hun & clare thanks for letting me know im not alone!  will sign off now & go to bed with a warm drink.  need plenty of rest if im going to have my FET tomorrow!

thanks a lot

lol  mo x


----------



## CK78

Hi Mo 

Sorry i am too late getting back to you, glad you are all cosied up in bed tho.  If you do sign in in the morning then i would say like the others - go with your heart.  Your embies will be waiting to be reunited with mummy tomorrow and like becca said they are protected 'down there' and they wont know whats going on with your tonsils!  

Sorry if it all sounds a bit biased, i really believe in going with instinct though so that would be my advice - only you can truely know if its the right thing for you.

Take care and if you go ahead - lots of      

Hear from you soon.

Clare
xx


----------



## CJ

Hi Mo not sure if your about now but just wanted to say I'd go for it. I had full on flu in my first week of 2ww, i was so poorly on EC I thought they wouldn't let me have it done (was having GA) I was so ill I slept fro 3pm on one day until 8am the next morning. I was ill and sneezing and coughing like mad in that first week after ET I was so worried I'd ruined everything and thought the embies would be coughed out  

I think in light of all that it will be o.k , as long as you can rest a bit (I didn't get too much as you can imagine) then I think go for it.

love CJ x


----------



## fragile

thanks for all your support.  gave the ok this morning for the thaw.  only 1 survived.     i know it only takes one but last time both survived and were "fantastic" 5 & 8 cell and didnt work so im not very hopeful that, now our chances are halved, it will work.  FET this afternoon, im sick of pineapple juice and brazils already
1 

lol  mo x


----------



## Imogen

GOOD LUCK MO
GOOD LUCK MO
GOOD LUCK MO
GOOD LUCK MO



          

LOVE,imogenx.x.


----------



## GAIL M

Good luck Mo


      

Luv
Gailx


----------



## CJ

GOOD LUCK TODAY MO  

Hope your frostie is a fighter and gets all snuggled up for the next 9mths 

I remember Bev (do you?) she had one frostie which defrosted and then grow into her baby girl, sending you lots of     and    were all behind you Hun xxx


----------



## becca

hope everything went well mo !!! remember it only takes one

hey went for my scan this morning to see if the cyst had gone and IT HAS YIPPPPEEEEEEEEEEEE . so just waiting now for my af to have bloods ect then start sniffing on day 21. so looks like begining of april for me.

hope everyone is well xx


----------



## shiabni12

Mo

Hope your ET went well today, sorry only one survived the thaw that must have been a blow, but we are all going to keep you going over the next 2wks with loads of positive thoughts      and also loads of     

Hope the tonsillitis clears up soon and keep taking the pineapple juice and brazil nuts!!!!!

LOL
Kate


----------



## shiabni12

Becca

glad to hear the cyst has gone. I'm hoping to have txt sometime in April so we may be cycle buddies!!!

LOL
Kate


----------



## fragile

Hi all thanks for all the positive vibes.  ET went so smoothly.  they usually have a job & jiggle around loads but this time no probs.  only problem then was picking up DS from nursery, refused to get in the car so i had to carry him then force him into his seat so my no heavy lifting rule hasnt got off to a good start - ho hum.

think i will try to get to the docs tomorrow to ask them to sign me off for the 2 weeks & while im there get him to look at my throat, i cant stand the pain much longer.

Becca glad to hear all ok with you & all set to start.

CJ i dont remember BEV but thanks, always nice to hear it worked for someone, gives me some hope.

Kate april not too long away.  you still watching lost?  im sure its really exciting but with not seeing it i have lost the thrill for it

Imogen & GAil hi to you both.  

off to gargle some aspirin, not that it helps!

lol  mo x


----------



## GAC

Hi girls hope u dont mind me joining u ive posted a couple of times and your all great im not having tx at the moment ive done egg share 3 times all bfn last one was sept 06 .At the moment im gonna see if my gp will refere me for a hsc we have decided to save up for one last shot at the clinic where we got our bfp with ds you see the es were at a different clinic.Do u mind  me asking all of u having baby 2 did u all get top embies i tend to get a small level of fragmentation they divide well and have even cells and normal shapes but best ive had is 8 cell grade 1/2  and the rest grade 2 
thanks luv gac xxxx


----------



## CK78

Hi all

I forgot i have not told you how our consultant appointment went.........

We had decided before we went that we would go for a fresh cycle as we had a better chance and we may even get some more frosties to go with the 2 in the freezer now.  The dr supported this and said it was the best idea.  Any way everything is all good and the clinics success rates are increasing and he said they are acheiving better than 1:3 in my age range so all positive.  Any way when we got home we both had been thinking about having a FET again - seeing as it worked last time we thought why not.  so that is what we are doing and if they make the thaw they are coming home in may!  Its 3 months away - we could have gone sooner but we felt we wanted to wait until then.  So all very excirting but..... have we made the right choice about fresh/frozen cycle?  Really dont know.  I remember when we had our FET before they told us it was a 60% defrost rate so on those figures we should get 1 to transfer but this game is more about luck than figures isnt it.  But i think this decision feels right.   

Mo - glad ET went well for you.  Dont worry about lifting DS - lots of women ( which we dont usually want to think about)! carry on as normal and dont even know they are pregnant.  Your embie is safe and sound in there.  

CJ - how are you doing?  It must be so exciting to be pregnant again - scary to!  i am really pleased for you - i remember reading that your boys were fet boys and gave me hope when i was having my last tx, so thank you!   and now you have done it again and given us hope that tx will work again!

becca - great news that that you can get started - it is exciting to get a possible date isnt it!

gac - i have only ever had 1/2 and 2 - but i have read stories on here of people who have had grade 1 and got BFP and probably just as many got BFN with grade 1 - obviously it would be great if we all had top class embies but i think it comes down to a lot more that that as to wether it will be a success or not as there are also many people on here that have had lower grades and gone on to get a BFP.  Hope that makes sense - i think the fact that your embies divide well and look 'normal' is great and lets hope your BFP is just around the corner!  How old is your DS?

Nikki - hiya if your reading - hope you are feeling ok. 

Kate - not long for you now either.

Can i ask where you all post when cycling?  I dont feel i can post on the cycle buddies - i am sure it would be ok but its just i wouldnt feel 100% comfortable after having my dreams already come true - but also i think i have blocked all of the treatment details out and cant remember what i should do when etc (tips and hints)!  I suppose i could just read the info and not post.  What did you all do?

Right i must go  - take care and chat soon

Clare
x


----------



## becca

i was thinking the same claire...........good to hear everything is going your way hunnie xx


----------



## encore

i posted here while cycling, most of us do i think.  and sometimes on the particular clinic board (argc, or whatever).  good luck!


----------



## fragile

wow all quiet on here!  hello ladies

Clare - i think i would, if i had the option, always use up frosties before doing a fresh cycle.  i just couldnt stand the thought of leaving them in the deep freeze.  also its a LOT cheaper.  everyone posts on here when cycling really although i do have another thread i post on from when i was cycle buddies last april but there are threads i just read & dont post on, always feel a bit odd because i have DS.

Gac - clare is right.  i had fab grade 1 embies last time but BFN whereas i have had BFP's with grade 2 with fragmentation.  it really is just a lottery.

encore - wow your holding on well to those two!  are you still feeling ok

CJ - how are you?  any sickness at all?

Kate hi to you

well no news this end.  i did have AF pains yesterday morning but figure its the pessaries then last night in bed i had a piercing pain really low down on one side but since then just AF pains.  i really do feel that, after 4 other failures, this is going to be no different.  funny but ive never been on a 2ww & not felt excited & hopeful before i just feel pretty numb about it like its not actually happening.  plenty of time for the maddness to kick in!!
hi to all ive missed

lol  mo x


----------



## Imogen

Just a quickie for Gac - I've had 2 bfps with embies @ grade 2 and 3 cell size.

Mo - thinking of you. 

love, Imogen.x.


----------



## Chamomile

Hi all,

I'm new to FF, I wonder if I could join all you ladies hoping for another miracle. I have a 15 month old dd, conceived by ICSI in Feb 2005, and dh and I are going to start trying again with a new clinic (for practical reasons) for no. 2! Our initial consultation is still a while off on 12 April, but I am starting to feel scared/excited already. I've had a brief read through some of your stories, and you have given me a lot of hope that things can go smoothly second time round. It sounds crazy, but because the treatment worked first time round before, I'm convinced that we're going to have a hard time this time around. We're going to have 3 cycles max, so what will be will be...


----------



## shiabni12

Hi all

Well this is a quick post from me as we are off on holiday to Wales this pm for a week, but thought I would do a post in between packing!!!!

Mo-how are you doing? How are the tonsils, better I hope? Did you go to the docs and get signed off? I will be thinking of you this week and although i wont be posting I will be sending you loads of positive vibes from Wales    

Gac-welcome back nice to see you posting again

Clare-glad to hear that your appt went well and that you've made some decisions re which txt you will be having, as Mo said I wud opt for frozen over fresh, its cheaper and less invasive. I will continue to post on here when I'm cycling, as I don't really know anyone on the other boards now, and I think I wud feel awkward!!

Chamomile-welcome to FF and to H4AM firstly congrats on conceiving your dd after your 1st ICSI txt that was fantastic. Will your txt for no2 also be ICSI?

Well we are in March now so once we are back from hols it wont be long until our appt on the 20th!!!!!!!!
Hi to everyone else, hope you all have a good week and I shall look forward to reading your post when we get back

LOL
Kate


----------



## GAC

Thanks girls you have all been a great help and we have decided we are gonna have one last shot at ivf at the hostpital where we got our bfp im gonna see my gp and see if he will  refere me to have my womb checked out and see if he can help out with any tests.
kate 12 i shall be posting cos its a nice steady board that i can keep up with enjoy your holiday

cj big congratulations to u and your dh

mo fingers crossed hope u get a lovely bfp

Hi to everyone else im not fully up on names but im sure i will soon get to know u all

luv gac xxxx


----------



## Julz

Hello Everyone,

I've just logged on for a bit of a moan really, just when I thought things couldn't get any worse they have.

DD developed a little rash on her chest on Friday, worse on Saturday and this morning she got up and was covered.  My mum's over at the minute and we both said to each other what we thought it was but thought no way as she's had all her vaccinations.  Anyway took her to the med centre to see the Military Doc and he confirmed what we had thought, she has Rubella (German Measles).  

I really can't believe it, especially as she's vaccinated against it!!!!  Anyway DD seems fine, she's got no temp, running around daft and is completely normal apart from being covered in horrid spots.  Doc also got the nurse to phone the midwife while I was there and she has confirmed that I'm not at risk.

Well glad I've got that off my chest.  Hope everyone else is OK, will do personals later.

Julie


----------



## becca

OH JULIE YOU POOR LOVE ! AND POOR DAUGHTER,

I THINK THERE IS ALOT GOING ABOUT AT THE MO  ABOUT 4 AT JACKS PLAY SCHOOL HAVE HAD IT IN THE LAST MONTH. WELL I HOPE SHE GETS RID OF THE SPOT ASAP AND GLAD YOUR NOT AT RISK.

SENDING YOU MY LOVE 
BECCA XX


----------



## Hun

Hi to all

Good news GAC. Better to have given it a try than have regrets in the future...

Julz- Sorry to hear abour DD, I'm sure she'll be better soon. Hope you are still trying to rest lots.

Mo - hope the wait isn't too bad.... 

Hun xx


----------



## fragile

@L+"&**@@[email protected]@? GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR.  needless to say it all just vanished so hello to all - im not re-typing it now!

lol  mo x


----------



## Chamomile

Hi kate and all you other h4am girls, and thanks for the congrats and the welcome. I don't know if we'll do icsi again or just regular ivf, we're hoping dh's sample on the day of the ec was as our gp put it 'probably a duff sample'. Our investigations and treatment has been so drawn out and so sporadic that we don't really know what's wrong with us, was always previously called 'unexplained infertility'. We hoping that at the new clinic they might be able to give us some answers! Good luck everyone. Sorry to hear about your dd julz, what a shock that she got german measles after being vaccinated! But glad she's ok and the babies are fine. x


----------



## CK78

Hiya H4AM girls

Its very quiet on here    Where are you all!    Hope you are all safe and sound in this awful weather - there are severe weather warnings down here in SW.  Glad i am all cosy at home!

Imogen - Hows things with you and DH?  It must be very hard for you at the moment, remember we are all here --- to try and cheer you up!

CJ - How are you doing?  HAve you got a date for your scan yet?  

Julie - Cant believe your DD got measles after her imms, didnt even know it was possible.  My DS is due for his MMR but he has had a cough and cold for neary 2 weeks now so hopefully next week he should be ok for it.  Scared about him having it but i am hoping it will be fine.  Hope DD is on the mend soon.  Good news that you and bubs are ok though.

Chamomile - Its not too long for your appointment really, hopefully you will be able to get started on treatment soon after that.

Mo - How is the dreaded 2WW going - frustrating when you lose a post isnt it.  Hope to hear from you soon.  Hope you are feeling better.

Kate - dont suppose you will see this but i hope you are having a lovely holiday.  Hope your appointment goes well when you get back.

I cant believe i will be phoning in with my day 1 in less than 2 weeks but et wont be until end of may!  I think i will be on the pill for quite a while as they get all the 'batch' of us ready for EC/ET the same week.

Well i have just finished watching lost (sky+ from last night)  any lost fans?  I hate having to wait another week for the next bit of it!

Clare
xx


----------



## suzy

Hi everyone,

CJ - Huge congratulations on your bfp. I am hanging out to hear about your scan, if its twins or not.

Hun - how are you going? I've been thinking about you and hope you are OK.

Scruffyted - where are you? Hope to goodness you are OK and still around.

Imogen - sorry you are having so much trouble with your dh.

Encore - hope your delivery goes well. Golly, didn't realize you are so close to me. I live in Turramurra - maybe, if ever life settles down for you after the birth of your twins, we could meet for coffee - I was in Balmain today.

Mo - when do you test? - for you -     

Hi to Clare, Chamomile, Becca, Julz, GAC and Kate,

I keep up with the H4AM thread every day, and love to hear how everyone's going. I'm well, 28 weeks tomorrow. DS has been ill, with vomiting on and off for a week, and then a cold and cough. He's been up a lot at night so along with my frequent trips to the loo, and him crying "Moh h h h h h hmy" at 3am, am feeling a bit knackered. Still working three days a week as well. Still.... not complaining. Maternity leave starts on 11th April. 

Off to bed now,

Love,

Suzy


----------



## GAC

hi hows  everyone today im just having a lazy morning ive got work later 

Suzy not long now bet u cant wait 

Mo how u doing fingers crossed 

Fragile hi u ok 

hello to everyone else im still not up on everyones names 
got to go just a quick post luv gac xxxxx


----------



## becca

im still watching the board everyday...think you and me will be cycling together claire as my af is due in just over 2 wks for day one then i start my drugs on day 21. are you the same ?

xx


----------



## CK78

Hiya becca

I am not sure when i start my drugs i havent had my schedule yet but i think from what the nurse said i will be one of the first of that batch to phone in so i might be on the pill for a few weeks to wait for everyone else to catch up!  Be nice to cycle together though so fingers crossed.  What drugs are you going to be on?

C
x


----------



## becca

hello claire same as you hunnie need to have my schedule too..i call in on day 1-3 of my AF for usual bloods + fsh levels then i collect my drugs and start hopefully day 21 so will be 1st couple of weeks in april. (me guessing )

last time i was on gonalf and syneral spray.


----------



## CK78

Hiya Becca

I will be on synarel as well but as i am doing FET i will be on hrt but i cant remember the name of it at the mo.  They have changed the drugs they use bit i have asked to use the same as last time which they are fine about - probably wouldnt make much difference but it worked last time so why change!

Oooh its exciting and scary thinking about it!

C


----------



## Martine ჱܓ

Hi Girls

I have finally plucked up the courage to start posting here again, I have a appointment with my clinic on the 22nd March im nervous and excited about it all really
So if you will have me i will be posting here more often

Martine xx


----------



## becca

HELLO MARTINE........


----------



## becca

OH ER IT SENT MY REPLY WITHOUT ME EVEN PRESSING SEND.

hello again martine..........wishing you all the luck i have only just started posting on here too. 

hello to everyone else xx


----------



## fragile

ladies  wow it has been really quiet on here lately

Julie how is DD now?  hope she is on her way to recovery & rid of her spots poor thing.

Hi to Chamomile

Clare - i was a lost fan but dont have sky, i was gutted when chanel 4 lost it but good old desperate housewives has started again so ive gotten over it


suzy lovely to hear from you.  glad all well with your bump - not long now until your maternity leave.  hope DS is better now & you are getting some sleep.

Hi Gac

Hi Becca

Martine wow not long until the 22nd march

Imogen hows things?  hope things are going ok with you & DH, a difficult time for you i know

Kate hope you have had a good holiday, where in Wales have you been?

Encore hows your huge bump doing?  not long now!

CJ - when is your scan?  hoe are you feeling?

well nothing to report here.  i spent the first week convinced it hadnt worked but have not allowed myself a little hope which means i could be heading for a big fall.  only 3 more sleeps until i find out!!!

Hi to everyone ive missed

lol  mo x


----------



## Julz

Mo - I agree it's very quiet on here, what's happening with everyone.  Oh how exciting, only 3 more sleeps, try and stay positive hun, what will be will be but getting this far without AF is defo a good sign.  Looking forward to reading your news.

CJ - Where are you these days, you've been very quiet.  I hope everything is OK, can't be long till your scan now.

GAC - So glad to hear you're going to have another shot at IVF.....if you didn't you would only wonder.

Hun - Is that really your hen in the picture?  My MIL had some hens and they were ever so funny, they would come running any time she called on them.

Chamomile - glad you found the thread OK.  It must be fustrating being diagnosed as unexplained infertility, I really hope the new clinic can give you some more answers.  Keep us posted on your progress.

Clare - don't worry about DS's imms, it's just an injection and he'll be fine once he's got over the shock of it......says me who was in tears at each of her vaccinations, I'm such a fairy.  I too didn't know it was possible to catch german measles after imms but my doc says it does sometimes happen.....just my luck it happened to me eh!!

Kate - you must be knackered hunny, not long until maternity leave though.  I really hops DS is feeling much better now, ths time of years is awful, it's just one thing after another isn't it.  So you're 28 weeks now, wish I was, I just want to get to 30 weeks and I'll be happy.  Are you finding this pregnancy harder with DS?  

Becca - not long now until you start cycling, you must be getting pretty excited now?

Martine - welcome to the board, I'm sure everyone here will make you feel very welcome, it's so great to have so many lovely people here.  The picture of your little girl is so cute.

Well another week has passed us by and it looks like next week may be a good one.  DD is on the mend and nearly spot free, my cold has decided to leave me alone and DH's cold has vanished too.  I have my mum over just now (she's driving me nuts!!) so me and DH are off out tonight for a little while and our for lunch on our own tomorrow.  To be honest I can't even be bothered going out tonight, far too tired but DH is looking forward to it......although thinking about it we shouldn't be going anywhere.......DH has a habit of forgetting to lock the car door, well we got in it today and went to type in address in the GPS and noticed it has gone, someone's pinched it.  I'm not very happy to say the least as we only moved here at the end of Nov and I'm still finding my way around so it will be even harder now.  Aggh men!!

Have a good weekend everyone and hello to anyone I have missed.

Julie


----------



## becca

FRAGILE I HAVE EVERYTHING CROSSED EYES FINGERS AND TOES.
XXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## encore

I'm here too!  Good luck Fragile.
Have the most awful cold at the moment, bronchitis, sinus, etcetc.  Thought about being induced this week, but dont fancy going through labour coughing and spluttering.  So induction is next week which will be just over 38 weeks.  Babies head down and doing well.

CJ hope all is ok with you. x


----------



## Imogen

Hi all,

Good Luck!!! Fragile - thinking of you and sending you lots of  

Encore - WOW!!! Next week!!! How exciting (and what a relief, I'll bet  

Sorry no other personals, things a bit grim here at the mo.

love, Imogen.x.


----------



## shiabni12

Hi all

back off our hols today(boo) altho after 24/7 with dh and ds will be glad to get back to a bit of normality when dh goes back to work on Monday!!!!! We've had a lovely time tho and ds loved it, swimming everyday and playing on the beach...even tho it was freezing!!!!!!!

Mo-I've been thinking of you, not long to go now.....sending you all the positive vibes in the world      

Gac-have you been to see your Gp yet?

Imogen-sending you a big  hope things improve for you soon

Julie-hope you had a nice night out with your dh last night?

Chamomile-when do you hope to start you txt?

Clare-I am a fellow Lost fan, will be watching last Sundays episode tonight, thankfully I got the timer record on the DVD right!!!!

CJ-how are things with you?

Suzy-cant believe you are 28wks already, hope your ds is feeling better

Martine-welcome back to H4AM good luck for your appt on the 22nd

encore-hope your cold is better quickly ready for your lovely babies, good luck

Well our appt is a week on tues, cant believe its nearly here, I've just booked a B&B, we've decided to stay the night down there and catch up with some friends at the same time

Anyway, have got to go and start the mountain of washing I've brought back from Wales with me, hi to anyone I've missed

LOL
Kate


----------



## encore

Imogen, have been thinking about you too.  I really hope things are improving.  or, if not, you can move on.  It must be awful. xx


----------



## becca

good luck encore for next week.
keep us updated please 

xxxx


----------



## Julz

Encore - OMG cannot believe you are getting induced next week, you must be so excited.  Now being honest how big and uncomfortable are you?  I'm only 24wks and I look about 30-32wks, someone even said to me today I look about due.  If I don't hear from you the very best of luck to you and DH and hope your labour isn't too long or painful.  We're all thinking of you hear and can't wait to hear the news.  Take care.


----------



## fragile

its all over for me.  tested a day early today & BFN & then AF kicked in a couple of hours later.  i just cannot believe that after 5 attempts for a sibling my DS is going to be an only child when i dreamed of having five children.  short of bullying DH into accepting donor sperm or running off with another man i will never be pregnant again.         

mo


----------



## Cuthbert

Oh Mo, I'm so sorry to read your news. I've been following your cycle and I was hoping upon hope that this was the one.

Thinking of you, hun.

Jules


----------



## Imogen

Oh, Mo, I am so sorry to read of your bfn.  
You have tried so hard for a sibling for your wee one - it's not fair!
Hope you can take good care of each other over the next wee while.
love, Imogen.x.


----------



## Hun

Mo

I am so sad for you sweetheart. Please take your time to find a way forward from here.

Thinking of you, I too am dreading the end of the line - if you want to talk please IM me...

Hun xx


----------



## shiabni12

Mo-I am so sorry to hear your sad news, sending you a massive   I am thinking of you
LOL
Kate


----------



## encore

Mo, so sorry.  Really wanted this one to work for you.

Julz, get used to people looking knowingly at you and saying "ohhh any day now eh?"  After a while I would just smile and nod.  I have to say that physically this is the hardest thing i've ever done.  I am never comfortable.  It is really tough and I'd recommend getting as much help/rest as you can in the last few weeks.  Its really really hard looking after a toddler and being this pregnant.  Worth it of course.


----------



## CJ

Hi Mo just wanted to say how sorry I am that it hasn't worked   I feel so sad for you sweetie  I wish I could say or do somthing that could help, This is just so unfair Hun.

Love CJ xxx


----------



## becca

MO. i echo what everyone is saying.........remember we are all here for you 

x


----------



## GAC

Hi  mo so sorry you got bfn hope you are ok i know its hard ihad ds on my 2nd ivf and ive had 3 more trys and they have all been bfn
Take care luv gac xxxxx


----------



## aweeze

Mo - sending you a big hug hunny . I'm so sorry it was a negative for you - it's all so unfair  

I've checked up on Keira too as she was on the cycling list and sadly she was a bfn too - if you're reading hun, sending you a  too.

CJ - already said it on the egg share thread but really hoping that your little one is on the scan this time - sending lots of     to you. 

Lou
XX


----------



## shiabni12

Hi all

have just come on to vent really, as woman at toddlers really annoyed me today, she got pg after 2mths of trying and had her dd who is now 1, they started trying again and she got pg the first mth!!! Sadly that ended at mc at 6wks and having been through that myself 5 times I wouldn't wish it on anyone. Anyway they started trying again straight away, I've not seen her for a week until today and she announces that she's going to see the GP cos she thinks she may have a problem conceiving because it didn't happen this month!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I just wanted to shout across the room at her "try going through that for 6 bl***y years etc....."!!!!!!! She knows that my ds is an IVF baby although she doesn't know my whole history and yet she expected me to sit there and listen to her moaning because she didn't get pg this month, honestly some people don't know how lucky they are. 
Am I being unfair to her in the light of her recent mc, what do you all think?!!!! Maybe I'm just a bit sensitive at the mo because I am anxious about starting txt again?

Hi to everyone thinking of you all
LOL
Kate


----------



## encore

Kate i think you're being very reasonable.  i recon her GP will set her straight.


----------



## fragile

kate i can fully understand how you feel, i would be in bits having to listen to that too but then we all understand the desperate need to fall pregnant & as she has had no problems before & had it happen instantly but has now suffered a miscarriage she probably is really worried.  i can only say that people like her (ie lucky to concieve naturally without a thought) have very little understanding of their cycles, and the process of fertilisation & implantation etc.  i agree with encore, if she does go to the doctor she will be put straight. it is very insensitive of her when she knows your situation but then people who dont go through this dont understand so its more ignorance.  huge hugs to you 

thank you all for all your kind words after my failure.  i just dont know where i belong now, there doesnt seem to be a thread for "wanting another miracle but never going to get one"  & im feeling a bit lost.  this whole tx malarky has taken up the last 8 years of our llives & now there is nothing, no future plans for tx, no hospital trips just an attic full of baby things that will never be used again.  thinking i need to do a car boot sale to get rid of it all..hmmm

sorry for the moan

lol  mo x


----------



## ClaireB

Kate - I normally just loiter around without actually posting!  But had to post to sympathise.  You aren't being unreasonable.  I have a "friend" who knows I had IVF to conceive my daughter after 3 years of trying but still rang me to ask whether I thought she might be pregnant because she had a few spots on her chin 4/5 days before her period was even due!  She rang me to find out how early you can do a test in IVF !!!  She needed to know asap as she couldn't possibly wait because she had been trying for 4 months you know!

I have known her for years but I'm actively avoiding her now because I can just do without it.  None of us expect people to walk on eggshells but equally I can do without what feel likes hurtful insensitivity raking up feelings that I try hard to keep under control.  Rant over!

Hi to everyone else - keep meaning to post more often, I'm deciding whether to try a second ICSI for a sibling for DD April/May or leave it to June/Jul -Advice on timing would be great if anyone can help.

I've a holiday booked for May and if I cycle before it and it went to the timings of my first (2 weeks de-regging & 2 weeks stimulating) I would end the cycle on hols.  But, if the cycle was delayed by anything more than 1 week I would have to fly out to holiday a few days late, spend a fortune and my husband would go loopy!

How unpredictable are the timings?  I know I should ask my clinic but I know they will say just wait to June/July.  And I'm frightened of losing my nerve!  even though I would love another baby I have already put off the treatment once because I'm so nervous about it all.  From what I've read on here its unlikley i'd have to stim for more than 2 weeks.  But I'm not sure about the de-regging - can that take more than 2 weeks?

Mo - I know we don't know each other but I just wanted to say how sorry I am.

Thanks everyone


----------



## jojomama

Hi - not posted for ages (again) but just wanted to say Mo I'm so sorry for your BFN, I can imagine  how heartbroken you must be.  I'm sure I speak for us all in saying you should stick around the board for as long as you need the support.  Wish I had the words to make you feel better honey. 

Claire B - I've holidayed during tx before, with agreement with your clinic its generally ok to down reg for a week or so longer.

Good luck with the birth encore!

Me, down regging at the moment, hoping to start stimmies next week, very chilled & 'que se ra' about it all at the minute but have just had a blissful 4 day holiday with 6 girlfriends (no men & no kids) in a beautiful cottage overlooking the sea..Lucky me!!


----------



## encore

Claire on two of my cycles downregging delayed af by a week so i had no choice to downreg for an extra week.

mo, there is a thread called 'no more miracles' i think.....for those who know they'll never have another.  so if youre sure.....


----------



## suzy

Hi everyone,

Mo - so sorry about your recent bfn. I was praying that it would work for you. 

Kate - No I don't think you are being unfair about your friend in your toddlers group. I think its safe and reasonable to assume that anyone who has not been through infertiliy treatment has no idea of the pain and distress involved and is in dire danger of being completely insensitive and hurtful. This is especially likely to happen when mothers get together and discuss things like conception and pregnancies. I have had it happen more times than I can count, on women who I would otherwise consider to be lovely caring people, and i don't know why that sensitivity seems to be lost when it comes to talking about fertility issues.
It happened to me again just recently when a friend was telling everyone how bad it was to have a coil fitted and how she needed to find some sort of contraception quickly as she and her husband seem to get pregnant by just looking at each other. It felt as if she was boasting in front of me (and we all have been through multilple examinations akin to having a coil fitted). I'm sure she was just being careless and thoughtless, but these things can really sting and hit hard. I think you need to avoid people like this whilst you are feeling vulnerable.

Encore - how are you coping? Hope things are OK and twinnies get born easily. I am sure you are finding it really hard with a toddler to look after. I am and I only have one baby.

Claire - I would preserve your holiday first and if this means postponing it, then I would. It would be stressful to start a cycle knowing it might stuff up your holiday, especially as its at the end of your treatment cycle. I started my last cycle downregging whilst I was skiing, but that was different, it was at the beginning. So if you can't postpone your cycle, I'd postpone your holiday.

CJ - must be time for your scan soon - fingers crossed everything is OK.

Hun - thinking of you, hope you are Ok.

I'm trundling along, getting bigger by the day. Been ill with gastro, then flu. Thankfully ds is now settled and is sleeping well again,

Love,

Suzy


----------



## Hun

Hey Suzy

Lovely to hear from you....I miss you over here!!!

Alls well here, we've changed clinic and are embarking on a monitoring cycle at ARGC - day 2 bloods yesterday looked good, FSH at 7.0 and estradiol even respectable for a change!....this is kind of a last go I think as DH is getting fed up with never spending on anything other than tx.  I however would always manage to come up with an 'alternative' plan to generate finances- even if it did mean robbing a bank!

Glad alls going well with your pg, and you are through the worst of your illnesses - must be vvvvv tiring.... I suppose it will help when mat leave starts?

Hun xx


----------



## Mish3434

Mo, Very sorry to hear of your BFN  

kate, You have my sympathy, some people are soo insensitive, a few weeks ago I was chatting to a lady who asked about baby no2 and I explained it took 4 years and IVF to get DD so she leaned over touched my arm and said "Oh my hubby only had to look at me and I got pg" I just said oh thats nice for you!! She did say though that when we go on holiday in April it might work for us then!!!! obviously an expert!!

Hun, Good luck with your new clinic  

Hello to everyone else

Sorry not been posting but I have been reading   life is busy with DH away, he is back in 3 weeks then we hope to jump back on the rollercoaster in April or May, think May will be more likely as away on hols mid April then DH has yet another course (during the planned FET) so will be going away again!!!! I have alreadly spoken to my boss and said no way will we be cancelling TX again as this is the 4th time since Aug 06 we have had to cancel due to work commitments! Will just have to wait and see I suppose

Shelley x


----------



## fragile

Hi all

thanks again to all of you who have posted words of comfort & support

JoJo - your holiday sounds bliss.  glad to hear you are cycling again, hope all goes smoothly for you.

Claire B - bit confused, do you mean that you may be flying out & having your 2ww while on holiday? i wouldnt fancy that myself as they advise you not to fly in the first trimester.  if ive got confused then you would struggle to be doing stimms on your holiday as you would need scans & monitoring & it all sounds really complicated to me and probably a better idea to delay tx or change your hols. sorry if ive got it completey wrong but not sure what you mean by end your cycle on holiday.

Encore i cant find that no more miracles thread but will keep looking, its not a question of if im sure im afraid just that after spending nearly £25,000 (most of which is the banks not ours!)  we dont have any more cash at all for tx.

Suzy - glad all is ok with you.

Hun, sounds like things are looking good for your next tx -fantastic.

shelly - blimey must have been awful having to cancel tx due to work, what on earth do you do?  glad you have set things straight with your boss so there will be no delay this time.

well i think i feel ok at the moment.  i am of course devastated but i have to say that after 8 years of living with "must find money, must have tx" thoughts it is sort of a relief to have it all over.  i would do it again tomorrow if i had the money of course but i dont.  i cant actually see life ahead of me instead of having my every waking moment taken up with stressing over tx and it sort of feels ok, its only when i look at DS and start thinking he will be an only child that i get really upset but im sort of worried i am a bit numb at the moment.  dreading my sis having baby in 4 weeks as i might fall apart then!

hi to everyone ive missed

lol  mo x


----------



## Hun

Mo

I am sorry i haven't really replied, but I just wanted to say I know where you are coming from. My life is SO good in every way, aprt from not being able to have another child. Times stressing about failed tx and no money are the black cloud on horizon.

If I am not successful next time, then although there will always be a sadness in my heart that we tried and failed to have another baby, this will also be tempered by some relief and happiness in a way that it is over and we a free  to get on with and enjoy the very good things that life has already dealt us.

There will be good times and bad times, but you can stay here as long as you like and talk to us about it. Don't put huge pressure on yourself to have closure on this, do it gradually, and when a negative thought comes along try and focus on the positives in your life with some sort of positive affirmation...its not a sure fire way 'getting over' the sense of loss you have, but its a way of coping day by day until it begins to get easier.

Sending lots of hugs and strength to you
Hun xx


----------



## Betty M

Hello all - I pop in every now and again to see how you are all doing but have not been a good correspondent.

Mo - really sorry to see your news. The thread Encore mentioned is here if you want it - I have been lurking there but haven't posted - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=81358.30 .

Encore - best wishes for the induction. You never know you might not need it. Zac arrived 5 days before his which was scheduled at 38 weeks. You are right though - it was really hard this time round.

Suzy - time flies!

Hun, Julz and everyone else - Hello and best wishes.

Love
Bettyx


----------



## Julz

Hi Everyone,

Sorry I've been so crap at keeping up with all the goings on.

Betty - Hello and hope you are doing well and your little boy is getting bigger by the day.

Hun - such lovely words of wisdom you gave to Mo.....I'm really rubbish at that kind of stuff and always say the wrong thing.  The picture of Henry is lovely, I really should put an up to date picture of Abbie on.

Kate - Glad to hear you had a fab holiday, it's lovely to get away but I agree it's even nicer to get home to a bit of normality.  I had a lovely night out with DH last week but went to bed too late and got a rotten sleep.  We're off out again to a house warming tomorrow but have vowed not to make it a late one.  Not long till Tuesday, best of luck with your appointment.  Oh and as for that stupid woman at the toddlers group, don't you just feel like punching these kind of people.  The doc will send her packing anyway.....it's unbelievable 1 month and she's concerned, huh she's no idea.

Mo - really gutted for you hun.  If there is any justice in this world it should happen naturally to people like yourself who have been through so many attempts, please look on the bright side as you just never know what can happen.  Wish I could give you a big cuddle.

Encore - bet you can't wait for next week to come, I'm only 24 weeks and am so uncomfortable already so have no idea how you must feel at 38 weeks.  I'm really excited for you and can't wait to read your news.  If I don't speak to you over the weekend, best of luck for the induction.

ClareB - it's normal to be nervous about starting treatment again, all those memories come flooding back and you think to yourself oh my god can I really put myself through it again......well of course you can.  To be honest I found it a bit easier this time as my DD kept my mind off it a bit.

Jojomama - nice to hear from you again, and brill news your going for it again, good luck with starting stimms next week, happy jabbing!!!

Shelley - I had the same problem last year in starting a new cycle, DH was away on courses at the beginning of the year, away in Afghan for 6 months all summer then we had to fit the treatment in around another course when he came home, it was a nightmare but all worked out well in the end.  Good luck.

CJ - read your news on other website but won't spoil you telling everyone here.

Nothing to report from me this week, we actually have a week in our house where no one is ill...hooray!!!  My mum is still driving me nuts but is a good help with DD so I really can't complain.  Next scan is on 26th so really looking forward to it as DH can make it too.

Hello to anyone I've missed, take care.

Julie


----------



## fragile

Hun thank you so much for your lovely words, you put it all perfectly. 

Betty thanks for the link.  i have saved it in my favourites and will have a look when im feeling a little less fragile, 

Julie  glad you have had an illness free week!  must be such a relief. 

just a quick one as i have been back to work today, life has resumed as normal and i coped ok- yay! 

hi to everyone

lol  mo x


----------



## shiabni12

Hi all

just a quickie to say thank you for all your kind words after my rant the other night!!!!!! Glad you thought I wasnt being a total cow!! Anyway, the doc did send her packing as most of you predicted and basically told her she was being neurotic!!!! I think that brought her back to reality a bit.

Anyway, sorry no personals its been a hectic day and ds is not in bed yet.

Will check in tom to do a proper post

Thanks again
LOL
Kate


----------



## Martine ჱܓ

Hi Girls

Just a quick post from me hopefully i will get time to do some personals soon

Just a me post im afraid im now on cd132 and am getting more and more pee'd of by the day im getting all the af signs and sore boobs but nothing is coming, i know i had long cycles before Courtney but this is just taking the mick is this normal?? 
My appointment with the consultants is the 22nd March & im hoping it comes before then cause i just want to get all geared up for trying again.

Im gonna stop now cause im sure you girls dont want to listen to me rant and rave about me me me 

Bye for now

Martine xx


----------



## GAIL M

Hi Girls,

Sorry been AWOL - had a lot on recently, with sickly bubbs, parents, myself etc  

Mo - so very sorry to read your news, take care of yourself  

Will post more later,  

Luv
Gailx


----------



## Bluechirpy

Hello girls

This is my first post here. As you can see DD is only 7 months old but we are ready to start again. I stopped breastfeeding at 6 months so we could start again. Have already had one AF and the clinic told me to call them at the next AF to have a scan and see where we go from there. Still waiting. I even did a pg test the other day and got a BFN. I have PCOS so have never been regular and have never fallen pg without tx. We were sort of hoping for a natural miracle but don't want to keep hoping and wasting time.

Think we feel ready as DD is now an easy baby and sleeping all night. Also, I turn 37 in July and hope to give DD at least one sibling while we can. I often find myself thinking of the next one and hoping that we can have another. One night recently I even dreamed I was pg again and I was so happy. Wish it wasn't just a dream!

DD was conceived with ovulation induction injections so it's a lot easier than IVF but the success rate is only 25% so that makes me "normal" which is good but having struggled for so long to get DD I wish I could have a super normal chance.

Anyway, enough rambling on. I just wanted to introduce myself and say hello. Hope to be able to "chat" to you other mummies hoping for another baby.... by the way, having a little one is wonderful. Isn't it? We should always remember how precious they are. My life is SO much happier now that we have her.

Bluechirpy
XXX


----------



## GAC

hi everyone i havent been on for a week , ds came down with flu then i had it but feeling a bit better now.

mo how are you time is a great healer i know how u feel we had 3 more trys for another baby sadly all bfn i did egg share im hoping that someone has had some luck from my eggs.

Hun hope this is the one for u as you are going to  the best clinic

Kate hope u had a nice holiday 

hi to everyone else sorry im still not good with names yet well so far we have reached 200 pounds for tx fund so another 28oo to go but when we have it we have it cos im not gonna stress abouy it bye for now gac xxxxx


----------



## fragile

well i thought i was doing brilliantly then this morning i couldnt stop myself doing the second HPT in the pack because AF hasnt lasted quite as long as usual.  i didnt tell DH  but i said to him today ending tx is not a relief anymore & he agreed that now the reality is setting in it is awful.  feel a bit winded & completely ignoring the fact a colleague is pregnant.  i just keep walking off whenever she starts any baby talk & my sister is now due in two weeks!  i keep half heartedly sorting through all the baby stuff i kept, have never thrown so much as a sock out,i know once its all gone then that is the final admission that we will never try again so i am finding it really hard but maybe a spring clean will lift the burden of all that unused stuff sitting in the attic... 

Bluechirpy hello & welcome to you.  blimey you are so lucky, DS is 3 is still rarely sleeps through the night!!  i dream i am pregnant all the time but, alas it is always just a dream.  well i hope AF turns up for you soon, either that or you do get a natural miracle.  DD is such a cutie.

Encore - how are you holding up?

Gail - hope everyone is better now & things are ok with you

Gac why is your tx so cheap?  are you egg sharing again? i think you are so amazing for doing that.  

Julie how's your twin bump doing?

Kate where did you go in Wales, only ask because i live there but it is a big country i know!

Hun how are you doing?

Martine any sign yet?  hope it shows before you see your consultant.

Betty thanks again for the link.  i have had a quick read but not posted yet.

CJ - how are you doing?  when is your scan?  hope you are managing to put your feet up a little.

well hi to everyone ive missed, i can hear a bottle of wine calling!

lol  mo x


----------



## shiabni12

Hi all

Mo-we went to Aberdovey, don't know if you know it, have been going to that area of Wales since I was 3 and love it, its soooo beautiful. Sorry to hear you are not feeling to good at the moment, but its early days yet isn't it so don't expect too much of yourself and there is certainly alot of pressure with your sisters impending baby. Sending you a big  

ClaireB-have you decided on when you will be having your ICSI yet?

jojmama-good luck with the stimming

Shelley-not long now until dh returns and you can start planning your fet

Julie-how are you feeling? How was the house warming party? Good luck for you scan on the 26th

Martine-d132!!!!! I thought I had some sort of record with 68 but you've smashed that out of the water, hope it turns up soon!!! Good luck for your appt on the 22nd

Gac-glad you are starting to feel a bit better and good luck with your saving fund

encore-best wishes for this week hope all goes well and looking forward to hearing your news

Hi to everyone else and welcome to bluechirpy

Well we are off to Salisbury tom for our appt, at last!!!!!!!!!!

Take care
LOL
Kate


----------



## becca

hello everyone,
i hope everyone is ok...cant believe how cold its turned over a few days......and snow omg  i was at the park last week in a t-shirt.

well so no news with me just waiting for AF now for bloods.....was due yesterday so any day now !! 

speak in a few days xx


----------



## Smurfs

Sorry to gatecrash but just wanted to say

Hello to Becca   

Hope your AF turns up soon and things can get underway.

Hope to see you soon and have a good old catch up.

Love Shaz xxx


----------



## Wicklow

Wonder if I can join you?
As you can see from my profile I have been a very lucky bunny with my treatment and am truly blessed but it still hurts when everyone around me gets pregnant, does that sound silly?

I am getting to the point on FF where i dont seem to fit in anywhere and i spose i wont be on here for long as im not having anymore. we thawed our remaining 15 embryos and only 2 survived to blastocyst and one took. I had 34 eggs on fresh cycle with 17 fertilising but only 2 viable pregnancies from the 17 embryos.

has anyone else been as lucky as me? I hope that you have or will be in the future, maybe it gives some of you a little hope as well.

Ruth


----------



## Bluechirpy

Hello again

Thanks for the warm welcome, Mo. So sorry to read about what you are going through at the moment. I can completely understand about not wanting to throw away any baby stuff. You don't have to do it just yet. Big hug to you.

Hello Ruth. Wow! You're nearly ready to pop! Congratulations and you do give me hope. Pity you can't seem to find a place on FF. Do you post on the birth clubs and pregnancy boards? Nice to have you here. Hope to see you post here again.

AF arrived today and I phoned the clinic. They said to wait until the next AF which will be my third since DD's birth. I feel okay about that as now would be too soon to start but not too soon to book blood tests etc. Probably won't need loads of bloods done as it's the same clinic as before. I would love to be pg. already!!

Bluechirpy
XXX


----------



## becca

WOW Ruth congratulations not long now then till you see bubba number 2. how lucky was your ivf's  good for you.

i hope you find somewhere to post....the birth clubs have loads of areas for babies right up to toddlers.

still waiting for af....

hello to everyone xx

xxxx


----------



## Julz

Good morning ladies,

Hope you are all well.

Mo - I'm in my 2nd illness free week, hooray!!.....but have heard chicken pox has reared it's ugly head recently, praying DD doesn't catch that too.  Glad you've settled back into a routine again.  Twim bump is getting bigger by the day thanks.  Take your time in getting rid of the baby stuff, remember there's no rush and if you do it too soon you may regret it.

Martine - good luck with your appointment tomorrow and praying AF has turned up in time.

Bluechirpy - Welcome!!!  Hope your next AF turnds up and you get your appointment sorted out.  I must admit I too am much happier now I have DD, it's fantastic being a mum isn't it, they give you so much joy....and tantrums...just you wait till she reaches 2!!!  As for the blood tests I know my clinic have a policy if it's over a year since your last cycle they repeat all blood tests again......you may want to check it out but I think you might just fit into that year.

GAC - sorry you all had the flu, it's an awful time of year for the lurgy isn't it!!  Before you know it you will have enough in your treatment fund for another go, I know it's hard waiting I was in the same boat a few years ago before our first attempt.

Kate - the house warming party was OK, I left about 11pm as I could hardly keep my eyes open and was getting bored with DH and everyone else getting more and more drunk.  DH eventually rolled in the door at 2.45am!!!  Hope your appointment went OK, let us know all the news.

Becca - hope AF has turned up.

Ruth - you're very welcome on this thread, please keep posting.  Congratulations on Alfie and the new baby.  I too have been very very lucky.  I have a 23month old DD from 2nd ICSI cycle and am 25wks pregnant with twins from 3rd ICSI cycle.  I feel truly blessed but still envy people who fall pregnant naturally, I don't think that feeling will ever leave me.

CJ - long time no hear, where are you?

I'm fine, just counting the days.  If twins arrive between 34-37 weeks I guess I've got 9-11wks left before they arrive, which is quite alarming as all I've bought in is 2 swaddling blankets.  Think I'm just a bit scared to order anything just now in case something goes wrong.  Will do a list tonight.

Hello to anyone I've missed.

Julie


----------



## alwaysjolly

Hello I' m new, but as many people seem to say I have been lurking.  Have 1 DD conceived naturally after 2 years TTC, but since then have had 2 m/c, 6.5 spontaneous m/c and 8.5 induced m/c following IUI and injectables.  Have endo cysts putting one ovary out of action and PCOS.  Currently on 2ww following iui no 2 (clomid and gonal f), but v worried as only one follilcle that was quite late popping up.  Also v scared if is BFP will be another mc...

More controversially I don't mind seeing other people being pregnant, hence my username!  In fact I wish more of my friends told me they were pregnant as most of them dont seem to have got started yet!  Like Kate12 I have a friend from toddler group who said to me she is worried because she ahsnt got pregnant from three months of trying.  She got prgnant when her first was 6 moths and now her second is just over a year.  I don't mind cos I know she is worried - she got pregnant at the drop of a hat both times and so I think it is understandable to be a bit worried, though of course 3 months is far too early to be thinking its game over, as I told her.  Having been on both sides of the fertility fence I think it is important to remember that people don't meant to be rude or insenstive and often their concerns are valid and important to them.  My friend needed reassurance, so I gave it, ain't I a saint.  However if someone is being deliberately unpleasant, give em hell!

What I do mind, and don't shoot me down, is being told that a mc is far worse for someone who has been through IVF (as I have been told by a family member who has to go through IVF).  DOn't get me wrong, I appreciate that the thought of having to go through it all again, and actually if it is your last shot then so traumatic, but to me the heartache of losing a baby hurts the same for anyone however you got that baby.  Or am I wrong?

AS I said I appreciate how traumatic IVF is (I really don't want to go down that route but may be only option as I have genetic issues as well) but would love your opinions as to whether I should say something or just let it drop...

Sorry for long post, hope I don't make too many enemies!  It has been great reading posts from people who manage to stay so positive and see so many overcome IF.

Alwaysjolly


----------



## alwaysjolly

SORRY!  Think I may be on the wrong board, just saw there is a 2ndary IF board, but would appreciate your feelings on my question re mc anyway.

Also do your ever feel guilty re you IF issues?  I never did but recently a friend said she sometiems resents her husband (mf obv!) and it made me feel bad for dh and also worry that he might resent me....

ANyway, I shall move to the 2ndary board, but thanks ladies and all the luck in the world.

Alwaysjolly


----------



## shiabni12

Hi all

well it seems a bit quiet on here at the moment hope you are all ok?

So we went to see the consultant on tues, he was thrilled to meet our ds as he's never seen him, so that was nice. We discussed our options and have decided to go ahead with the FET in Wiltshire rather than moving the frosties and best of all we can start straight away!!! So I am now waiting for af which should have arrived today but of course didn't!!! I have already started taking Aspirin and Thyroxine again and will start dr on day 21, so looking at et in May. We are going to take out 3 frosties and if all survive will trans the best 2, which as we've got 7 altogether gives us 2 txt cycles to do (as long as thawing goes ok of course). He wants us to look into having my baseline scan and bloods done up here at a local clinic to save that trip down the M5,(took us 3 and a half hours to get to the clinic) but not sure how that will work yet?!
He also said "oh I've got a picture of you that I carry with me at all times in my white coat pocket" he then produced a picture of my ovaries when I had OHSS, not the sort of piccie I was expecting!!!! He says he uses it to teach his trainees!!!!! Fame at last!!!

Anyway, now feeling quite positive but also nervous, realise that by the end of this year it will be the end of the treatment road for us just hoping it ends with a BFP.

Well sorry for the me post but just wanted to let you know how it all went

LOL
Kate


----------



## becca

HEY KATE GOOD LUCK 
looks like we could be cycle buddies after all, im awaiting my af and same as you start on day 21.

xx


----------



## Martine ჱܓ

Hi Girls

Just a quicky from me

I had to cxl my appointment today  I had my brother and his g/f over from Ireland all week and as we don't want any of our families to know we are trying for #2 it would of been a bit awkward.. So i had to reschedule it until May 3rd  Im now on *cd139* and there dont seem to be any sign of things changing.

Hopefully i will get time tomorrow to do some personals

Love Martine xxx


----------



## becca

hey AF arrived today !!! so my bloods is now on Monday ...so ill be starting the second week in April is anyone is joining me 

xx 

hope everything will is OK martine xx


----------



## CK78

Hey becca and kate

Great news for you both.

We may all may be cycling together - i am starting sniffing on the 3rd of may and et on wc 21st may ( FET) i am on the pill at the mo and my drugs are booked - £95 which i thought was quite good, better than fresh cycle drugs anyway !

So its all exciting and i hope we all get to be cycle buddies that would be great!  

Clare
x


----------



## Bluechirpy

Clare, Becca and Kate- how exciting that you will all be starting soon!

Martine- how awful to have to cancel your appointment. What a terribly long cycle. Hope AF sorts herself out. My record is a whole YEAR with no AF and I wasn't taking any pills, nothing. That was a long long time ago. Your 139+ days beats any of my recent records hands down.   to


----------



## Martine ჱܓ

Hi Girls

Great news Becca,Clare & Kate to you all starting again soon    

Bluechirpy its the longest cycle i have ever had   I just wish it would come so i can feel half normal again

Julie did you manage to do a list in the end?? I waited and waited till the last minute too i think i was well into 30+ weeks before i bought anything.

Martine xx


----------



## encore

quickie to say twins here quick labour at 38.5 weeks. all well.


----------



## CK78

Fab news encore cant wait to hear all about them

[fly]      congratulations      [/fly]

Clare & Finley
xxx


----------



## CJ

HI Enore Congratulations       Great news ,, sounds like it all happened quickly. Great that your home and all doing well. (lovely weights too, little porkers )

CJ x


----------



## Julz

CONGRATULATIONS Encore!!!!  Looking forward to reading all about the babies names, weights, etc.  Take care of yourself.


----------



## becca

hey congrats encore

cant waiti for the all the details

xxxxx


----------



## GAC

Hi ladies how is everyone today

Big congrats encore on yourtwins  

Julz thanks im a lot better now dr gave me some antibiotics cos i got tonsillitus, glad your house has gotten rid of all illnesses

Kate and all the other girls starting tx good luck u must be all so excited.

Well a long way to go for us but gives me chance to do some research thinking of care sheffield
TTFN GAC XXXXX


----------



## GAIL M

Congrats on your new arrivals Encore - can't wait for the details  

Luv
Gailx


----------



## Hun

Encore

Delighted to hear the news of your new arrivals. Hope all is well and you'll be back to tell us about it all when you can!

Hun xxx


----------



## Betty M

Encore - many congratulations on the twins' safe arrival.
Bettyx


----------



## suzy

HI Encore,

Well done and congratulations on the safe delivery of your twins, 

Love,

Suzy


----------



## Mish3434

Encore,

Congratulations on the "quick" and safe delivery of your twins

Shelley x


----------



## Julz

Just a quick update.  Had my scan today and all is well, both babies are growing as normal and both are head down.  The consultant said it is very unlikely that they will move at this point so providing everything goes OK it should be a natural delivery.....hooray!!!  I'm still a bit anxious that something will go wrong but am starting to relax a bit, will feel better when I get to 30 weeks.

Hello to everyone and hope you are all OK.


----------



## Martine ჱܓ

Hi Everyone

Julz glad everything went well today.

Nothing much from me im still awaiting my af, can this be normal?

Martine xx


----------



## shiabni12

Hi all

encore-huge congratulations on the safe arrival of your twins, cant wait to hear all the news

julz-glad to hear the scan went well and that everything is looking ok for a natural delivery

becca=looks like we are going to be cycle buddies!!!!! my af arrived on saturday, so I start dr on the 13th April and go for my baseline scan on the 1st May!!!! Thankfully Nottingham have agreed to do it so no more trips down to Salisbury until the week of the transfer. Have spoken to the embryologist today and they are going to thaw 4 frosties for this cycle and do a day 3 transfer. That will leave me 3 for one more go, if needed!!!!!!!

Hope everyone else is ok

LOL
Kate


----------



## ClaireB

Hi everyone

Encore - congratulations & well done.

I've decided to put off treatment until May/June.  I was hoping to fit a cycle in April/May but it meant that I would finish the 2ww on a holiday.  Whilst I didn't mind that so much (hoping the holiday would take my mind off things if it didn't go well) if I'd had more than a weeks delay with af then I'd have totally bogged up the holiday!  And dh would have gone do-lally!  

Cor, you'd think I'd have known better than even contemplating it!  Thanks to everyone who replied to my timing query.

Kate - the final deciding factor was that I've had a really nasty bug from dd that has gone to a 'orrible ear infection that I had to see a doctor for in Rome last week.  It cost a fortune, obviously, and is absolute agony.  Had to see my own GP this morning for a second lot of antibiotics as it hasn't cleared up.  So, aside from the holiday, would like a month or so to get over this as it really has wiped me out.  Probably sound a complete wimp!  

The sort of good news is that the Roman Dr said I couldn't breastfeed my dd with the drugs he prescribed so she is almost weaned.  I had been putting that off and it had to be done before I could think about treatment, so one hurdle down.  But, it is a bit sad!

So, probably, hopefully, cyling June/July.  Anyone else due for treatment then?

Take care everyone

Claire


----------



## becca

HELLO EVERYONE
well had my bloods done today so now need to call on wed for results and to make a appointment to collect my cycle plan..so Kate looks like we are in it together I'm due to start on the 12 April.
Claire sorry your not starting tmt but like you said you don't want to be on 2ww on your hols...have some fun and get your health back up. wishing you all the luck anyhow

hope everyone has had a good weekend 
xx


----------



## Maarias

Hey girls,
Hope it's ok if I join you?
We hoping to embark on treatment again in a few months, once we sell our house and have the finances!
We were lucky enough to get a bfp on our first go on the NHS...very very lucky I know!

We would LOVE another baby but things have moved on. Firstly, I'm two years older! Also, I have suffered from fibroids (had one removed before my bfp) and am sure that has come back with avengeance - heavy AF   (sorry if tmi!)...feeling so down about the whole thing...have had news of a run of natural bfps from friends, and sooo happy for them but just know this is not going to happen to me...I have had one natural bfp which turned out to be biochem a year before starting tx, but never again since. I also have tubal issues from a ruptured appendix op when I was nine years old.

I hated the drugs last time and really over-responded...although no actual OHSS (thankfully) ended up in hossie for a few days after my bfp due to severe stomach pains...have always suffered from ibs...Am considering a natural cycle...i.e no drugs or minimal drugs...given how well I responded last time...

Wondered whether any of you have had success with this.


Sorry for me post and general waffle!

Maria x


----------



## CK78

Hiya Maria

Nice to see a friendly face join us!  It is quite quiet on here at the moment but hopefully it will pick up again soon.  I know there is no chance of me getting a natural BFP either as DH is on chemo so he either has no swimmers or if he has we have been told not to concieve while he is on it and he will always be on it so only one way to try - which we are doing right now!  I am on the pill now and then start sniffing in a few weeks time for a FET (if our frosties make it)     

I over respond aswell but have never discussed no drugs but i am sure it is a possibility.  Have you spoken to your clinic about 
starting again?

Welcome to the thread anyway and chat soon.

Clare
x


----------



## Bluechirpy

Hello Maria

Nice to see you here. I met you once at a LG meet when your were pg.

So you're thinking of starting tx again soon. Great!

I've just joined this thread. Are planning to start again soon. Going to the clinic for a scan and maybe to start tx at my next AF. I just wish I was pg now. How impatient is that? Just a minute ago, I looked at Miriam and thought I could cope with another one in a month. That would mean having got pg straight away after giving birth! Couldn't have coped with the first tri and sleepless nights though. WE ARE READY  NOW!!!

Welcome here and all the best with your tx. Will watch your progress and hope to see you again before too long!


----------



## ClaireB

Hi everyone

Maria - your post sounds how I feel.  I'm also worried about being 2 years old (will be almost 36 at time of next treatment in June/July).  I also have fibroids.  1 before I got pregnant and 4 at the last count.  I also have v.heavy af so sympathise.  And we have no change of a natural, DH's last count less than 10,000 that could swim anywhere!  

Feeling v.nervous about the whole thing! No frosties so it's a fresh cycle for us. But, I'm in the right place as all the BFPs that I read about on this board do make me feel a lot more positive - hope it helps you as well.

Claire


----------



## Maarias

Hi girls,
Thanks for the responses - nice to see so many familiar faces  

I am hoping to get a referrral from gp to do a scan - at least find out what the position is re. the fibroids.

We went to Chelsea & West. ACU for our last tx...very lucky to have got a bfp as their results aren't great...although consultant there was lovely so may go back just for a consultation...really like the thought of trying a natural cycle at somewhere like St. George's House which is close to where I live..although will be gutted obviously if it doesn't work straight away!   Another part of me says let's just bite the bullet and go to ARGC...with all the drugs that will no doubt involve! As you can see I'm very undecided!

Christine - I can understand wanting to try again so soon...tbh we've had to wait until our house situation was sorted out...otherwise we've would also be thinking of cycling sooners, and the trauma of Kam arriving 7wks early has also taken a year to wear off!!  

Clare25 - hope all goes well on your FET     - good luck with the sniffing!

Claire - your situation sounds very similar to mine -I'll be 37 in June - we had no frosties either - only one grade 1/2 embie (which I think is Kam!) and one grade 2 which went back in - the others were all grade 3

Speak soon girls,
I feel so much better for having found somewhere to 'offload' slightly...it seems too selfish to have a moan elsewhere when I know there are others who haven't even had one bfp...


----------



## becca

hello maria,

i was lucky enough to to have a wonderful son from a free go  of ivf 1st time,,,i did do a fet but sadly that failed..

so I'm doing a fresh cycle too.

I'm at guys acu in London..where are you Claire ?


----------



## Bluechirpy

Hello again Maria

Nice to get your reply. I'm going to be 37 also ... at the beginning of July so we're really close in age! This is the main reason why we are going again so soon. I really don't want Miriam to be an only child. We always said we wanted 4. I think I could be happy with 2.

We are lucky in that I don't need IVF, just ovulation induction which is a lot cheaper and less stress on the body. Also can try again sooner, sometimes the very next cycle! My clinic is very tiny. It's the London Female and Male Fertility Clinic in Highgate. One consultant, one nurse who is also the secretary and one embryologist (who we don't need). Nice personal contact and the consultant does all the scans with the nurse watching the screen and making notes.


Martine- any chance you could be pg? Your AF is taking her time!


----------



## Martine ჱܓ

Hi Everyone

Bluechirpy do you not get Ovulation Induction on NHS hun?? I did and hopefully will again if they let me do it, Also i have done loads of hpt which were all -ve so have giving up.
I just think this af is one lazy mama  

Martine xx


----------



## Bluechirpy

Hello Martine  

Sorry all the HPT's are neg. How about going to your GP? I've been prescribed Provera before to bring on AF, but that was by a gynae.

I have had 6 NHS clomid cycles resulting in 2 pregnancies. Unfortunately there is no monitoring with these cycles. They give a prescription for 4 cycles and make you an appointment for 4 months time!!!   Awful service and according to my consulant no good for the ovaries. He said he's had women come to him who've had so many clomid cycles that he can't do anything for them, their ovaries are ruined. Also the miscarriage rate for clomid pregnacies is higher than with other tx.

I've heard that one should only have 6 clomid cycles max in your lifetime.

My private cons. prescribes a very low dose of Puregon, which is a stimming drug used in IVF. His aim is to get one follie! Have about 5 scans in a cycle so very closely monitored. Can see exactly what is happening and can alter the dose accordingly. Success rate is 25% so that makes me "normal".

This is the route we're going down again. I've been messed around by the NHS too much and can't afford to waste any more time with them!

Wondering what your fertility issues are. I have PCOS but respond well to tx. DH is very fertile which is great.

Here's an AF dance for you!

           

Bluechirpy


----------



## Martine ჱܓ

Hi Bluechirpy

Thanks for the af dance  but i think i will need the river dance to shift this one  
I have been perscribed provera by my gp before but he just thinks it is normal not to have a period for this long after having a baby  

I too have pcos and was on clomid for 12 cycles which did nothing for me & never had any monitoring, Dh is very fertile too.

I was on 150iui of Puregon too it was my 2nd cycle and thats how i got my bfp and that was all from the NHS! I have another appointment with my concultant on the 3rd May so hopefully it will have come by then so i can start tx again.

Martine xx


----------



## Mish3434

Julz, Great news about the babies being head down, I take it you are going for a natural delivery then?  Its such a mess around being a forces wife you can't seem to plan for anything, i'm also serving and when i told them I was starting IVF in 2004 they sent me to Iraq!!!!!   

Matine,  I hope you either get AF soon or a change on the pee sticks

Marie and Bluechirpy, I was 37 in January and suddenly thought omg i'd better get a move on however I don't feel a day older than i did when i was 21!!!

kate and Becca, Good luck with your TX next month

Hun,  How are you?  and how is the lovely Henry.  Next time I manage to get to an Eastie meet both H and C will probably of started school  

GAC, Sorry to hear you have been poorly, I hope the Anti'b's did the trick

I have also been very poorly, I started with a bad cold on Saturday and come Sunday it had turned into a very nasty chest infection, I ended up in a and e in the night as I couldn't breathe, very scary!!  Had a raging temp and couldn't get it below 38.  Today I have finally been well enough to walk my poor dogs, i've had to really on a guy from work coming to walk them so i've also had to contend with too not very happy dogs, poor things  

As I was due to start FET in May i thought i'd better try and work out how to use OPK's before hand so when it came the tx i would kind of know what I was doing.  DH was home on a course for the month and when I got the surge we thought what the heck it won't work but we have nothing to lose but I'm very happy to report that it actually did work and I got a    last wednesday.  I'm being cautiously optomistic but as i have been so ill since the weekend i'm certainly not celebrating too loudly neither.  My levels at 4w 5d were 5628 so i just hope they are good and they continue to rise.  I have a viability scan at 8 weeks so will be keeping my fingers crossed for a happy outcome

hello to anyone I missed

Love Shelley x


----------



## Martine ჱܓ

Shelly on your 

You must be on  

Heres to a happy & healthy 9 months 

Martine xxx


----------



## CJ

Well done Shelley, what a spot of luck your DH being home   So pleased for your, hope you have a happy and healthy 9mths  

Hi to everyone , sorry I'm so rubbish at posting on here but I've had such an up and down pg so far that I don't want to bog everyone down by going on about it. I have a scan on Friday to check if everything is still o.k or not as I stupidly did a HPT on Monday and it was very feint, just hope it doesn't mean the worse and thing have gone wrong.

Katie good luck for April, FET are successful so have everything crossed for you Hun xx

Hi Julz hope the babies are well and your coping o.k with bump and DD, I remember it well and it was hard work (I was a nanny when I was pg with the boys)

Encore has put her news (names , weights etc) on a thread somewhere else, sorry can't remember which one  


Love CJ x


----------



## encore

abbey 7lb 4
daniel 6lb
Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

sooooo tired


----------



## JaneNewcastle

Hello Ladies

I've decided to be brave and join this thread.  When you are already so lucky to have a child it seems harsh to talk about wanting a second in other threads where people are still desparately trying for their first.

My brief history is that had 3 MC with my first husband was diagnosed with pcos and problem tubes.

Then my miracle little boy with my second husband following an HSG to clean out those tubes.

I was over the moon to find a BFP just before my maternity leave ended, but last week I had an ectopic removed along with one of my tubes.  The other was 'buried in adhesions' so is high risk of another ectopic.  I have fibroids in the uterine wall and they drained 3 large cysts on the other ovary.  So it looks like IVF is probably going to be my only option for a sibling for Marcus.

I'm overweight so have set off to loose, as I'm aware that clinics will ask me to do that anyway.

I'm in the bizarre position for the first time in my life since I was a teenager to be thinking about contraception and I just can't quite get my head round that!!

Jane
x


----------



## Julz

Encore - WOW what fab weights....you must have been huge!!!!  Lovely choice of names too, my DD is called Abbie.  I really can't get over their weights you know you must be so pleased so hold them at last.  Well done you.

Shelley - Congratulations on your BFP, you must both be so happy.  It doesn't surprise me the army sent you to Iraq when you told them about your IVF plans, they can be so insensitive at times it really bugs me.  Yeh I do plan on a natural delivery as the recovery time is much quicker however if I'm advised to have a c-section I will have one, whatever is best for the babies.

CJ - good luck with your scan tomorrow, I'm sure everything will be fine hun.

Well I feel and look like I'm carrying 2 african elephants at the moment.  I don't know how you twin ladies ever get to 35wks+ as I really don't think I can stretch that far.  I'm aiming for 34wks which is only 7 weeks away so trying to take it easy until then, which is so hard with DD in tow throwing tantrums all the time.

Hello to everyone else, sorry if I've missed you out but am off to try and have a sleep while DD is in creche this morning.

Julie


----------



## Bluechirpy

Hello Jane, nice to see you here. You're pretty quick getting to this thread especially with all that you've been through recently.

Martine- Lucky you to get Puregon on the NHS. I was only on 50 IU once a day (£20 just for one little dose). Worked for me third time. We were getting so impatient with the low chance of success that we went to another clinic for an appointment with the view to starting IVF. They told us exactly the same thing ie we don't need IVF so we thought we'd give it one last go. Didn't expect it to work. But it did!

Any sign of AF? I thought a pregnancy often sorted out irregular cycles. Happened to me last time but this time I had a 35 day cycle which is not unusual for me. My cycles are usually very long (35 days is on the short side) but very irregular. 

How about a river dance then:


----------



## shiabni12

Hi all

wow we've suddenly got busy on here again which is nice!

Encore-lovely to hear your news on abbey and daniel, wot fantastic weights!!!!

Juile-hope you are managing to get some rest!

Claireb-hope your ear infection has cleared up now,your txt dates will be here before you know it!

Becca-when will you get your cycle plan?

Maria-belated welcome to H4AM, I've only had medicated cycles so cant help you on that although I do know that they like you to have a regular cycle to do them and your clinic needs to be open at weekends. I also have very heavy af due to endo so completely sympathise with you on that!!!!

Clare25-looks like we might be cycle buddies, what date will your et be? I wish I was sniffing for dr but I've got about 5wks of injections to look forward to!!!!!!!!

bluechirpy-I took clomid for 12 cycles, I absolutely hated it, it didn't work and it really affected my mood leaving me with depression, vile stuff!!!!!

Martine-any sign of that af yet?

Shelley-huge congratulations on your bfp, your levels sound great, good luck for your 8wk scan let us know how it goes

CJ-nice to see you again, sorry things have been a bit up and down so far, hope your scan goes ok tom, please let us know

Jane-welcome to H4AM-sorry to hear about you recent ectopic. Good luck with your weight loss 

Mo-how are you doing?

Scruffy and Imogen thinking of you both and wondering how you are doing?

Well I got my txt plan this am, start dr on the 13th April and go for baseline scan on 1st May, if all goes to plan should be having et done on the 18th May!!!!!!!

Hi to anyone I've missed

LOL
Kate


----------



## Ginger

Hi everyone,

Thanks Kate for the invite - I hadn't seen this board until now.

James is 21 weeks and is a darling boy, hungry and big at 18lbs - still feeding every 4 hours and my back is killing me! He's smily and generally a happy wee man. We are going back to Barts in May to start a FET cycle. I am nervous, excited, exhausted, broke ....... but I really don't want J to be an only child, and we waited so long for him it seems a shame not to use our 6 frozen embryos, but I am not 100% sure whether to go ahead or not. I think I will go and see the counsellor first to get my ambivalence off my chest as I don't want to tell DH how I feel just yet

We are selling our flat and moving back to IReland thissummer so I really want a cycle before we go so I don't have to do the appts on my own, a I do think DH would love to be there but if we live in Ireland it will be tough. The first viewing of our flat is tonight!! So I must go and play "hide the clutter" !!

So, good to be here, and I hope to get to know you all a bit better in the coming weeks and months

Ginger xxx


----------



## becca

HELLO KATE

im due to go to the hospital next tues to collect my cycle plan ...only 2 more weeks then we will be off.


only a quick post as my friend is cooking me a mexican tonight so need to sort everything out here before i leave 

xx


----------



## shiabni12

Hi ginger

glad you found us, James looks gorgeous! You sound in a similar situation to me, as we have 7 frosties still in the freezer. When I had ds I thought, I am never going down that txt route again, but as the months went by the desire for ds not to be an only child got stronger. If we didn't have the frosties I don't think I could face fresh cycles again, as I had lots of probs with OHSS etc, but because we'd still got the 7 in the freezer I thought it seems a waste not to at least try!! I see that you are moving and want to have txt before you go back to Ireland, that makes things more difficult or else I would have suggested waiting a while, your ds is still only a baby and perhaps you would feel more ready given some more time. I only say that because that is how it worked for me, I couldn't have faced txt this time last year, but now with ds approaching 2 I feel physically and emotionally ready. Mind you I did feed him myself until he was 19mths so perhaps that had something to do with it!!!!! Anyway I'm sure whatever you decide to do will be the right decision for you and your family.
Hope you don't mind me waffling on, looking forward to getting to know you.

Becca-are you getting excited about starting txt again?

LOL
Kate


----------



## Lynne1

Hello everyone,

I am terrible at posting, but I do keep up with news and read posts.

Just wanted to pop in and say congrats to Encore on the birth of Abbey and Daniel.  Fantastic news!

Also, I noticed a couple of people who were concerned about being 2 years older for this go.  I had the same worry.  My first fresh cycle when trying again seemed to be about figuring out what dose of drugs I would respond to what with being a bit older and wasn't successful, but the next one was, so I just wanted to say that there is hope!

All is going well with me, I am currently at 22 weeks. Starting to really pop now!

Hope everyone is doing okay.

Lynne


----------



## encore

i've updated my old birth story (its on page 4 of the birth story page) to include the twin's births if you are interested.

all is well and both are breastfeeding really well, tired but happy!


----------



## Mish3434

Encore,  congrats again on the birth, just read your story, i'm glad it was quick and it sounds like you managed to get your own way, the midwives sound great.  Fantastic weights.

shelley xx


----------



## becca

good morning gals.

well an update really,
went to the hossie yesterday and everything is all sorted. fsh levels were good 8.9 . i start my sniffing now next thurs..then base line scan on the 26th  and if all goes well e/c will be the 7th may....seems like a short cycle.

hopefully my drugs will be here tomorrow morning.

xxx


----------



## Bluechirpy

Encore- huge congrats to you    Hope you're getting lots of help. Impressed with you breastfeeding twins!

Ginger- welcome. How are you feeling now about starting tx next month? You're quick to try again. I know the feeling. I really wish I was pg already and even feel jealous when people announce their pregnancies. I bet they don't think we'd like to be pg so soon!

Becca- things are looking good for you! Good luck with this cycle!

We're waiting for the next AF to have a scan and maybe start them! Better still we'd love a natural BFP this cycle! Trying hard but never fallen pg without tx before.

Bluechirpy
XXX


----------



## Martine ჱܓ

Hi bluechirpy

Hopefully af wont mess you about like mine has, maybe when your finished with her please drop kick her in my direction  
Thanks for the river dance too hun but she still is no where in sight  CD151/152 now

Becca Good luck for this cycle  

Encore Hope you are getting plenty of rest & well done on b/f

Hi to everyone i have missed 

Martine xx


----------



## Bluechirpy

Hi Martine

That AF!!! Can't believe you're waiting so long!! Are you going to go to your GP about it or are you just going to wait. I can't see that it is normal. I though you would see AF more regularly after finishing bf.

Get a move on AF!!!!!


----------



## Martine ჱܓ

*Hi Hun

I have been to see my gp a few times and he seems to think it is quite normal especially when i have pcos, I thought it may have sorted itself out after i had Courtney but how wrong was i 

Martine xx*


----------



## shiabni12

Hi all

Martine-cant believe still no sign of af!!!!! It must be driving you mad?!

Lynne-nice to see you posting again, 22wks already hope you are keeping well?

becca-your cycle is much shorter than mine, but I suppose all clinics do things differently. I start drugs next fri but et isnt until 18thMay!!!

My drugs were delivered this am, but no needles or syringes, how on earth they expected me to inject myself once a day without those I'm not sure. Anyway, I've phoned the company and they will send them out today, its a good job I'm not starting dr until next fri!!!!!

Hi to everyone else, bluechirpy, CJ, Julie, Suzy and anyone else I've missed

Mo-how are you doing? 
Scruffy-still thinking of you 

LOL
Kate


----------



## becca

hello kate, 
i was shocked as well as my tmt should only be 4 weeks but that was only guide.

my drugs arrived too today....im on syneral and gonalf ..... couldnt believe how much the drugs cost..quite shocking !!

hope everyone is ok.
xx


----------



## CK78

Just a quickie to say

[fly]HAPPY EASTER EVERYONE[/fly]

Clare & Finley
xx


----------



## becca

yes happy easter everyone

hope your ok claire 

xx


----------



## shiabni12

HAPPY EASTER EVERYONE HOPE YOU ALL HAVE A LOVELY WEEKEND

Becca-I was quite lucky with my drugs only the buserlin(injections) were expensive the rest are tablets and of course the horrible pessaries, and they were all relatively cheap. Sorry I've forgotton are your having a fresh cycle?

LOL
Kate


----------



## becca

wow what a cracking day.......took my little boy jack to the park for just one hr and it was burning us. suppose to be nicer tomorrow and Monday (well so they say )

i do hope everyone is having a good weekend....going to do a easter egg hunt in the morning with jack....i have bought 40 really small eggs and a bucket and going to hide them all through the house and the garden......i cant wait!!

hey Kate I'm having a fresh cycle of ivf.

does anyone know much about blastocyst..i was advised to think about doing that instead of day 3 transfer..and if i was to do blastocyst I'm only to do 1 egg !!


----------



## GAC

Hi everyone i havent been on here for a couple of weeks , hope everyone is ok sorry im not very good at remembering names.Hope everyone has a nice easter we are doing a car boot to boost our ivf funds.Hoping the weather will be nice for the bank holiday bye for now gail xxxxx


----------



## ClaireB

Hi everyone

Happy Easter, hope everyone is having a good break.  Weather gorgeous - I have been outside enjoying it today promise but can't stay away from our new laptop -  Have had a dinasaur of a desktop that crashed daily for months and it has been cramping my style!  

Becca just wanted to say I would like to know if anyone has any info on blast transfers.  I think Jules has recommended them?  I have asked my clinic but they just said I could have it if I wanted!  It may not be an option for us as out of 12 eggs we only had 2 grade 1s.  You have to have a certain number on day 3 before they will let you proceed to blast (in case they all fail).  But I am interested in them as a friend has had 2 fresh cycles of IVF and 3 FETS.  All failures despite each IVF giving her 12 grade 1s.  Her first blast cycle was positive and she is 22 weeks pregnant with twins.  Her clinic said if you can get to blast stage the success rate is 51%.    

ClaireB


----------



## jojomama

Hi ladies, gorgeous weather eh, we've had a nice day in the garden, had friends over & everyone stood chortling round the bbq getting pi**ed whilst I ran round after all the kids (all 7 of them  ) being the only sober responsible adult cos I've got OHSS after my ec on friday. Crikes I was soooo ill after the anasthetic vomiting loads & had a dreadful stabbing pain in my lungs when I breathed out which I now realise is the OHSS, its subsiding now thank goodness, drinking tonnes, just want it gone before et which we hope will be weds or thurs as we're hoping (praying) for blasts.  Our clinic will take any amount of fertilised embryos to blast (even 1 or 2), & although we didn't get as many as we'd hoped for our embryologist told us straight that although they can never say with 100 % certainty cos they can't experiment on same embryo in culture or uterus, but if blasts don't make it in the lab then they won't make it in utero either, it is a  selection process to see which embryos have the capability of going on, we know we are taking a risk of having nothing to transfer but personally I'd rather do that than have embyos that are not viable then have an agoninsing 2 wk wait.....for nowt.  There are good links on this site if you do a search.  Good luck to you all x


----------



## shiabni12

Hi all

hope you are all out enjoying the lovely weather! We've spent all weekend decorating!!!! There is so much work to do here, but I wanted to get some of it done before we started our txt cycle, as basically we have only been living in part of our house since moving in a year ago, as the other part was uninhabitable!!!! Its really coming on now though.

jojo-really sympathise re OHSS, I suffered with it during both of my fresh cycles, but did have et done both times, so good luck for et on wed/thurs

Claire-lucky you a lovely new laptop to play with, I am sooo jealous!!!!!!

becca-I've never had any of my embies taken to blast so cant help you there I'm afraid

Well the drug company has sent me the injection kit that they forgot to send with my drugs and lo and behold they missed out the autoinject pen and have only included 10 needles even though 25 needles and the pen are listed on the contents receipt!!!! I've got to do about 30 injections so somehow don't think I've got enough needles!!!! Of course with the bank holiday I have been unable to call them yet, but will do first thing tom am, its just so annoying!!!!

Anyway, I've got to get back to the painting before dh returns from the tip!!!!

Hi to everyone else

LOL
Kate


----------



## fragile

hi all

just wanted to pop on & do a quick catch up

Encore huge congratulations on the birth of your twins

Lynn glad all is going well with your pregnancy

Kate  hope the decorating this weekend has made a dent in the list of tasks for the house.  believe me i know what its like!  good luck with your tx

CJ time seems to have flown, im sure you are due a scan soon, hope all is well

Julz - wow -what a bump!!!

Jo sorry to hear you are suffering OHSS, hope you feel better soon.  on the positive i have heard that women who suffer OHSS have a higher BFP rate & that has been true for at least 3 people i know so good luck.


hi to everyone ive missed, just had a quick scan through & there are a lot of new names.

i dont really feel i belong here anymore as, although im hopful for another miracle, there is no way we can ever afford any more tx.  still, im hanging on for a lotto win!   i cleared all my DS things out of the loft, never threw so much as a sock away, but i still cant come to terms with not having another baby & my sister is due this week so i may loiter a while if you dont mind whilst i try to get my head around it all.  wishing everyone who is having or about to have tx lots of luck  

lol  mo x


----------



## becca

hey mo,

dont you go off and leave us...you stay put here !!!! remember we are all here for eachother..and it must be hard for you at the mo with your sister having her bubba.

xxxxbeccxxx


----------



## CK78

Hello all

Hope you have all had a fab weekend with the great weather.  We have had a lovely time but DH is back to work tomorrow - i love my new job as a mummy and dont care that there are no bank holidays (you know what i mean) and i dont get that 'back to work tomorrow feeling' anymore!

Mo - you stick around as long as you want.   You say there are a lot of new names - of which i am one but i was wondering did anyone do a list before as i know i would find it easier to remember were everyone is at with tx or beyond?  Anyone else think that would be handy?

Sorry a quickie - going to watch recorded 'lost' now - i love it i wish i could watch all the episodes at once - i hate waiting a week for the next one!

TTFN

C
X


----------



## aweeze

Clare25 said:


> You say there are a lot of new names - of which i am one but i was wondering did anyone do a list before as i know i would find it easier to remember were everyone is at with tx or beyond? Anyone else think that would be handy?


Clare - there is a list at the start of the thread (page 1) which I try and keep updated as best I can 

Lou
X


----------



## CK78

Hiya Lou

Thats great - totally missed that!  Can you put me down for d/r 3rd may et 21st may (FET)  cheers.  I am currently on the pill to get in line with everyone else.

C
x


----------



## aweeze

Done  and good luck


----------



## Imogen

Hi everyone,

I just wanted to pop by and say a big 'hello' to everyone on this thread, event though I am too hopelessly behind on where everyone is at to do personals      Sorry.  I'm going to start again when a new thread is started and then I've maybe got a chance .  

I'm now 23 wks pg and permanantly pooped as Ds doesn't nap now - like ever - he stopped the week I got my bfp - and I've got the SPD back in spades.  Ds also started doing a waking up at 6am routine, so just tired tired tired.  Never mind, all in a good cause  
I've also been having lots of fun (not) with my Dh - see my post on R&S thread re '19 wks and Dh doesnt' want baby now' (sorry, can't remember if I've already said this or not!  

I'm sure that those of you who've recently joined will get as much support here as I did (lots    and hope that those of you 'inbetweenie' get to start a great cycle soon and that those of you cycling get a great big BFP!!!

lots of love to all,
Imogen.x.


----------



## CK78

Hiya all 

I have come to have a moan - hope you dont mind!  Please skip if you dont want to be depressed!

ANOTHER friend has anounced her pregnancy - why oh why does it still hit you so hard when you have your most precious bundle in the whole wide world - please tell me it is not just me?!  I feel so bitter about it and really dont want to but i dont know why we have to go though all this rubbish and i am feeling pants today about it all.  I am starting to dread our fet coming up as i think if it doesnt work then preggie announcments are going to be even worse.  Oh by the way i am pleased for my friends and am sooo glad they dont have to go through what we do to get our dream but it just gets me inside when i hear about it!  Aaaaarrrggghhhhh i hope that doesnt sound awful but its just the way it feels right now.  

I think it is worse because i am scared of our frosties not making the defrost and if they do i am scared of getting a BFN.

All you ladies that have had further treatment after first child please tell me it is worth the heartache all over again - i am a bit wobbly about it today.   AF is in residence as well so i dont think that is helping matters

If you made it this far then thanks for reading!  

Clare
xx


----------



## Lynne1

Clare,

I think that your feelings are perfectly natural. You asked if it is worth the heartache to go through treatment all over again.  Well you are probably going to get a different answer from people who have different outcomes.  Since it worked for us, then I definitely think it is worth it.  Even if it hadn't worked, I personally would have at least needed to try again or I would always have been wondering what if.  I think you have to try and decide how long you are going to try and what you will do if the outcome is negative.  Given the percentage success rates, it may realistically not work first time, so you have to ask yourself how you will deal with that.  The thing that always kept me going was that it worked once for me, so there was no reason it wouldn't work again, even if it took a bit of time.  Having said all this, I actually found going through tx harder for number 2.

I think everyone will have a different perspective, but that is mine.  You just have to try and be strong, whatever you decide to do.  Just remember, it is just as hard going through it all for number 2 emotionally, in spite of having number 1 already.  

Lynne


----------



## becca

hello Claire

well your prob aware I'm starting tomorrow sniffing...and i feel the same am i doing the right thing because I'm so gifted to have my darling son from my first ivf...can i handle a negative and handle never trying again...its a really hard one...but i have put it into my head if i don't do it ill never know and i so want jack to have a bro or sister ..i have been waiting to try again for 2 yrs. think its a roller coaster of emotions...i think your feelings toward other peoples babies are normal so don't feel down about it hunnie.

not long till you start now is it.
xx


----------



## CK78

Thanks Lynne and becca

I know in my heart i cant NOT try again and i dont know how many times i would try again - probably until the funds go dry.  I definately want anouther child and a sibling for DS so i dont have a choice.  I just feel down in the dumps that this is the only way it can happen.  I suppose i am just feeling sorry for myself today.  I hope once the cycle has started i can focus on that and be more positive.

Becca - are you on synarel?  I feel the same about DS - i feel so lucky to have him and think i shouldnt be feeling down because i have him but i cant help it.  DH doesnt understand i dont think as he said we have DS so nothing to get upset about ( not in a horrid way but that is just how he sees it)  Do you mind me asking what made you decide to wait before trying again - i wonder if i am trying too soon and thats why i feel this way - who knows!  Anyway      coming your way as your cycle starts tomorrow - keep us posted on whats going on - i cant remember how i felt when down regging - probably a good thing!

Lynne - Thanks for your post - i think that will be my mantra - 'it worked once it can work again' !   So true and thank you for helping me think it through more realistically - the neg and pos side!

Hope everyone else is ok and enjoying the lovely weather.

C
x


----------



## becca

hello claire....

we did try fet when jack was 18mths..then dh decieded he didnt want to do it again..to stressful/money and we was drifting apart as it was taking over our lives...... but he came too last yr so i booked the appointment at xmas for jan....and tomorrow is day 1. and yes im on syneral 1 sniff in the morning and 1 in the evening.

xxbecca xx


----------



## Smurfs

Becca

Just wanted to say I am thinking of you today. 

Happy sniffing    

Smurfs xxx


----------



## shiabni12

Hi becca

best wishes for your sniffing today!!! Will be joining you in dr tom, I have now got all the kit needed for my injections, thank goodness, so start stabbing tom night (eek)!!

Hi to everyone else

LOL
Kate


----------



## CJ

Good luck Becca and Kate with starting your d/r hope everything goes well for you both ,  

Hi everyone, hope your all well, 

Julz how are those babies growing ?? 

Everything o.k here, had our private scan yesterday (don't get a 12wk one in my area) had it a bit early as it's when they could fit me in, everything was great, bean was wriggling about and we could see every, hands , feet etc, we even heard the h/b, couldn't believe it at this early stage, just need to get through the next week and then we can share our good news hopefully  

Love CJ x


----------



## becca

thanks guys had my first sniff this morning...

kate wishing you tonnes of luck...do you not sniff on fet ?? i know some clinics jab instead of sniffing !

cj- bet your so relieved now....roll on next week..are you showing yet xx


----------



## Hun

Hello All

Been a while since i was around....I have been preparing myself emotionally for  stopping tx - its been a long old haul.

However - I intend to give it one last try (then the money we put aside for this will be well and truly spent). So I have changed clinics, down regulated for 2 weeks, and have a hysteroscopy scheduled for tommorow, followed by stimming tommorow evening all being well. 

I don't know many of you (i've been knocking around here so long all my buddies are now sending their kids to uni  ok perhaps an exageration) -but wishing you all good luck. Kate - wishing you all the best - we have been here a while!!! Mo - love to you....

Hun xx


----------



## becca

good luck hun ! hope all goes well with you tomorrow
xx


----------



## becca

xxxxx for you kate hope your ok this morning with your first stab 

xxxbeccxxx


----------



## shiabni12

Hi all

Mo-nice to see you posting, how are things? Any news on your sister, hope you are ok?

Imogen-gosh 23wks already where has that time gone?! Sorry to hear you've got SPD my pg friends is really suffering with it, she's been given crutches , but they dont seem to be helping at the mo. Are things no better with you and dh?

CJ-so glad to hear the scan went well, you are not far off that 12wk point now are you? How are you feeling? Any morning sickness?

becca-this is my 4th FET, I sniffed with one of them but all the others have been jabs!!!! Just the clinics preference I think, tho don't know why as its the same drug isn't it?!!!!

Hun-nice to see you posting again and to hear that you are giving it one last go. Loads of luck for the hysteroscopy today and fingers crossed for starting stimms tonight. When would you et be then?

Well its here at last feel like I've been waiting for this day forever, have decided to my jabs in the evening once ds has gone to bed, which means, I've got to do my 1st one tonight at a friends house as we are going over for dinner! She is due in about 4wks, so hoping some of her luck will rub off on me!!!

Hi to everyone else

LOL
Kate


----------



## Martine ჱܓ

Hi Everyone

Just a quick post from me to say im still around and still no af  im now on *cd161* its getting beyond a joke now and its really getting me down 

Anyway i will have a proper read through the posts tonight and catch up on a few personals 

Chat later

Martine xx


----------



## becca

omg martine 

giving you a af dance for you..hope this brings it on !!

xx


----------



## CK78

hun - hope today went well and you are stabbing or have stabbed already!  wishing the very best of luck for this cycle.

Martine - that is quite a cycle!  I think i have heard that acupuncture can help regulate cycles maybe worth a go if your doctor is not being very helpful.  I know after preg it can take a while for things to settle down but it seems a bit much in your case.

Kate - good luck stabbing at your friends - does she know or have you got to be loitering in the bathroom!  Good luck for your cycle - i am sure i will feel better about the  whole thing once i get started.  When is your ET?

Becca - happy sniffing - hope its going ok.  When is your ET ?  I am sure you and kate have said but i have forgotten  

CJ - lovely to hear that your scan was ok - it seems 2 minutes ago you said you had a BFP!  Bet you cant wait to annouce your happy news.

C
xx


----------



## Bluechirpy

Becca and kate - good luck with your cycles!!!

CJ- congrats on your scan. Great news.

Martine- I can't believe this cycle of yours! Really am thinking of you and hoping AF shows her nasty head SOON!!!!

No real news. Miriam has a bad cold and hasn't had a good day. Waiting for AF so I can go for a scan and then be told if we can start!!! Not as desperate as before. In fact, I'm so busy that I'm hardly thinking about it! Did have a tiny bit of spotting yesterday and thought .... ooh, I hope this is an implantation bleed. ...oh I really hope.

With the warmer weather I've been thinking back to last summer and being heavily pg. and I feel sad that I'm not about to pop again.

Hello to everyone
Bluechirpy


----------



## GAC

Hello to everyone hope u are all ok

kATE  your fet seems to of come round really quicky good luck on some lovely embies  for transfer

Hun hi im gonna have one last shot at tx i feel we have to have this last try like u are , maybe its fate

Martine after ds i went 8 months with no af, is it worth maybe getting something from your gp to  try and kick start things i did and it did the trick i was given norithisterone

hi to bluechirpy ,becca and anyone i have missed sorry still not good with names

Well im at the hospital on the 6th may praying that they will do a hysterescopy on the nhs with me having 3 bfn, the consultant has offered to do a sa on dh free of charge.Tis will be at the hospital where we had ds , our 3 bfn were at a different clinic they said dh had 70 percent antibodies and we had icsi but when we had ds we had ivf

bye for now luv gac xxx


----------



## Keri

Hi all

can I join you?

We have a gorgeous (I know I'm biased!) son, Brody, 19 months today and we are hoping for a sibling for him.

I have PCOS and AF cycle is usually around 40 days or so and it looks like I'm not ovulating on my own (what's new there then!)

Am trying to get my head around all of the ttc again and what it entails, Brody is a Clomid baby (2nd cycle), after around 2 years of trying and surgery to sort out ovary cysts etc.

I feel v.greedy for wanting another, after all the struggles that we all go/went through to get our first babies but those feelings just won't go away, of wanting more.

Am due to see my GP (lovely lady) next friday to see where we go from here and am sort of hoping she says "Clomid" but also hoping she suggests something more "natural" although I know in my heart of hearts that it'll be drugs again.

Just wish my body would behave!!

Will try and get to know you all as we all start our journeys again

Keri xx


----------



## becca

welcome keri

and wishing you all the luck in the world.............we will all hold your hand hunnie when you start ttc again

xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Hi girls,
Can I join here?  I just noticed this thread.  Our son will be 2 years old end of April (we're having a party this weekend for him) and dh and I just went through fet.  Unfortunately it's been quite a rollercoaster as we got light positive followed by a BFN.  I've been totally gutted and a mess these past days.  Everyone says look at the miracle we have (which is so true), but they don't seem to understand why this would be so upsetting.  We just want a sibling for Evan and we're so ready to ahve a newborn again.  Anyways, I'm waiting for AF to arrive and then will return to the clinic.  We have 2 frosties left.

Look forward to getting to know you all.

PS - Keri, it's funny that you mentioend you feel "greedy" wanting another because that's the exact wording I've used too.


----------



## Martine ჱܓ

Hi Everyone

Kerri & ready4family Welcome aboard 

Gac  with your appointment on the 6th.. mine is the 3rd and im not really looking forward to it to be honest incase they chase me away & tell me i need to loose my baby weight 

Bluechirpy I hope af has caught up with you hun so you can have your scan  I know what you mean when you say you were heavily pg this time last year cause its all i think about i keep saying to dh imagine this imagine that this time last year  im sure he is sick listening to me, still no sign of af for me so i have booked to see my gp on friday so hopefully he will give me something to bring her along.

CJ Glad to hear all went well at the 12w scan.

Must go my wee woman has just woke up 

Hi to Clare, Becca, Kate, Hun, Lynne and to all i have missed

Love Martine xx


----------



## Minkey

Hello!

Can I join too?  I have unexplained infertility and my daughter was conceived through IUI in 2004.  She was 2 in January and we are getting ready to get back onto the rollercoaster this summer for more IUI.  We have an initial appt with the same clinic booked for 10th May.  My main worry at the moment is that I am two stone heavier now (never lost the baby weight   ) than when I conceived Agatha, I just feel this will hinder my chances.  I am eating healthily but not a chance in hell of loosing all that before we start...

Look forward to chatting you you all,

Minkey x


----------



## ☺QueenVic☺

Hiya girls, just found this section lol, is it ok if I join you all? I had nat FET last thursday so Im on day 5 of the dreaded 2ww!

Love Vicks xxxx


----------



## becca

oh vick good luck got everything crossed for you..eyes fingers and toes.


----------



## ☺QueenVic☺

Thx becca!   how are you doing? Ive gota lot to catch up on here


----------



## shiabni12

Hi all

wow its been busy on here!!!!

Martine-still cant believe your af has still not shown up are you going to go back to your GP?

Clare25-yeh, my friends were aware of the situation on Friday, so didnt need to slope off to the bathroom fortunately. She was showing me all the things she has brought for the baby and although I am excited for them as its their first, I did find it quite hard!!! Hopefully my et should be on the 18th May if all goes to plan.

bluechirpy-hope dd has fully recovered from her cold now

Gac-wont be long now until your appt on the 6th!!!

Keri-Welcome to H4AM good luck for you GP appt

ready4-welcome so sorry to hear about your recent BFN hope you get your appt soon. I also have had feelings about being greedy for wanting another baby, but the women at our toddler group who are all expecting or trying for no2 naturally dont seem to have similar feelings, so I think why should I?!!!! But of course when we were trying for ds I kept saying to myself, "if I could just have 1 that would be our family complete", but I have always wanted 2 children and I really dont want ds to be an only child!!!

minkey-welcome to H4AM good luck for your appt on the 10th May

Vicks-welcome to the thread, well done on your recent FET sending you loads of positive vibes lets hope you are the first BFP of many     

becca-hows dr going? I am already suffering side effects, my skin has gone completely to pot particularly on my face (typical), I am making a real effort to drink at least 2litres of water a day as I really suffered with bad headaches on my other dr, and touch wood no headaches as yet


Hi to Mo, hun,cj, suzy, julie and anyone else I've missed, just off to do my jab!!!!

LOL
Kate


----------



## Hopeful emma

Hello all,

Just joining in if thats OK.

I have a (nearly) 3yr old son from ivf. i becane pregnant first try, so we were very lucky. I am now in the dreaded 2ww after another cycle where everything has not gone as smoothly. i def got more side effects from the drugs and felt more stressed. I had two embryos put in on 15/4 ( a 5 cell and and 8 cell) I am also 40 and even though you read about it all the time, i was still suprised by how much my fertility has dropped in those few years (produced 14 eggs first cycle, only 4 this time).

I am in loads of pain too, i think the progesterone is making my belly really sore, anyone else had this?


----------



## Keri

Hi all

Am slowly trying to get to know you so sorry if I've missed you out!

Ready4family~ so sorry to hear about your last few days and your bfp/bfn.  Doesn't nature have some awful moments.  Good luck with your 2 frosties, when you decide to go back for a further FET.  Evan will be a great big bro I'm sure xx

Martine~ Good luck for your appt on the 3rd, seems like we're all active on our mission for those siblings eh.  Hope your gp can suggest something on fri to bring on AF, they can give you meds to bring it on I think....

Minkey~ Re: baby weight.  OUr HV has suggested a diet pill (all herbal) that she's started to take recently. You take them 5 days out of 7 and she's lost 8lb in 4 weeks!  they are called Intraslim.  Could maybe worth a try if you are worried bout it at all.  Hope your appt on the 10th goes well

Queenvic~ 2ww, good luck hun, takes me back, that 2ww!  How're you feeling bout it all?

Becca~ Hi ya, how's the sniffing going?

Gac~ Hope your appt on the 6th brings you the treatment you want. Don't leave there without it!!!

Clare25~ When do you start tx?

Stressedem~ Good luck with your 2ww, when are you due to test (or are you going to the clinic?)

Hun~ Hope the stimming is going well

kate12~ Are you still injecting?  What day are you on?

Hi to everyone else, sorry if I've missed you!

AF arrived yesterday for me, day 40 so the last few months have been sort of the same, day 38, 42 and now 40 so at least I'm sort of regular, just no ovulation!  Will ask gp on friday if bloods are any use being done or just to start Clomid again. Really wanted to do it all my self this time!  After having Brody via Clomid, then having a "crash" emergency section, feel like I didn't do much myself last time!  I'm v.grateful that he's here though and perfectly healthy etc, just feel a bit cheated last time round!  Stupid really, when i've got the miracle that we so wanted and love him to bits, just a bit missing really (does that make sense?) of the whole experience but still, hey ho!  

will be back soon to try and keep up with who's doing what!

keri xx


----------



## Hopeful emma

I am due to test on Friday 27th, i might go to the clinic though, dont know why as i dont have to. the blood test seems more certain i suppose. i have my sons 3rd birthday party on the 28th so either way at least i will be busy.


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

Martine thanks for the welcome.  I can't imagine your clinic turning you down.

Vicks, wishing you loads of luck with your fet.  How you managing during the 2WW?  Are you off work?  We just went through it and one of the hardest things I found was not being able to lift our son and do things for him.  

kate, it's funny how we've gone through so much to have a child and then we feel greedy for wanting another.  I guess it's just that we feel just so blessed to have a miracle...and then we want to win the lottery again.  Well, why not, right?

stressedem, so sorry the ivf this time has been so hard on you.  I'll be thinking of you and wish you all the best.  My stomach has also been very tender.  It'd odd.  Who knows what all these meds to do us.  Our sons birthdays are off by 2 days (and a year).  Are you having a kids party or an adult party?  We're mostly having family (this Sunday) with 2 friends of ours who have a child Evan's age.

Keri, I agree with you in nature having awful moments.  As I said to dh, "someone is playing a mean trick on us".  I think too its made it worse...am finding this negative really hard.  Your little boy looks so precious.  You must be relieved AF has come.  So you're ready to start?

Am having bad migraines today so am really hoping AF is on its way (Saturday was last day of meds).  Am so anxious to return to the clinic and find out what is next (start fet right away?  need to wait a bit?  do something about existing scar tissue first?).


----------



## becca

hello guys.

kate you poor love..i must admit i feel pretty sick today..but not really suffered........just hot flushes and losing my marbles.....put jacks shoes on hes hands sunday.......stupid me didnt realise and jack thought i was playing...er no i was being normal (well im trying ).
keep it up gal not long now for either of us.

ready4family im af dancing for you...hope it comes for yu asap.

stressdem got everyhting cross for you hunnie ...keep us posted we are all here for you.

loves to you keri.x

hun how are you doing ?


queen vic xxxxxxxxx to you

anyone else if missed ..hope your all well

must dash need to pick monkey up from play school

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Minkey

Hi there,

Thanks for the welcome - there are lots of people to keep track of on here, but I will do my best!

Keri- thanks for the tip, I will look into that!  I know exactly what you mean about "a bit missing"  I feel that too - so lucky to have Agatha, but a brother or sister for her would complete our family  

Stressedem - loads of luck to you in your 2ww   

kate12 - lots of luck for ET

QueenVic - loads of luck for your 2ww too   

The weather has turned cloudy today which is a shame - hopefully there is more sun on it's way soon.

Minkey x


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

becca, thanks for the af dance.  I'm feeling so down with the BFN we just got from fet, and your incident of putting your son's shoes on his hands gave me a chuckle.  

Minkey, your little girl looks like such a sweetie.

As mentioned yesterday, I just so want AF to come so I can return to the clinic. Am very worried about what's next for us since when the dr did the transfer with our fet, she saw a big lump of scar tissue in my uterus.  So I have a feeling that may be an issue for implanting and she may want to deal with that first.  I know she's mentinoed laposcopic investigative surgery when our IUIs weren't working since there may be scar tissue in the way.  We chose to go for ivf at the time instead.  So my fear is we'll have no choice this time.  (the scar tissue in my uterus wasn't there...that was from my c-section).  

Our son is turning 2 next Thursday (same bday as mine) so we're having a party this Sunday for him.  It's gonna be a lot of work cooking and cleaning (all on Saturday) but of course worth it.  It's a sesame street theme since that's his favourite at the moment.

Guess that's it from this end.  Hope everyone is well.


----------



## becca

ready4family

hey you poor girl............i do sympathise as i have had many ops to remove cysts and adhesions (scar tissue) ... i just hope you can get on the roller coaster asap.

xx


----------



## ☺QueenVic☺

Hi girls thanks for your thought and making me welcome 

Hmm Im finding this 2ww a real drag feel realy bad for DD as all I keep thinking about is symptoms!! grrr For the last few days Ive been getting like on and off AF pains but today has been the worst, there not full on AF pains but there still the same like, Ive got that full feeling in my abdomen like when having AF Im only on day 6 thing is my AF was 8 days late last month so maybe its going to show early but surely not this early! the earlyest Ive been is 28 days (cycle length useually 30/32days) Im not on any cyclcogest or drugs etc as this is a compleatly natural FET cycle, so I cant realy judge on my last tx as they could of just been related to the drugs I had loads of Preg symtoms!  THis time none realy  first thing people notice is there boobs, but Ive had nothing in that department  

The sunday just gone I thought I might of had pg symptoms as I just felt sick weak hot but went the next day so it must of been a virus.

Anyway sorry to rant on just feel realy emotianal 

Big welcome to the new girls!! 

LOve Vicks xxxx


----------



## Keri

Hi all

Stressedem~ Good luck for the 27th then hun, I never had a blood test to show that I was pg but think I would like one!!  

Ready4family~ Sorry to hear that this time it's hit hard about the negative but can completely understand, after you getting a bfp and then the bfn, so cruel.  Hope your party goes well and happy birthday to you and Evan.  Not sure when our ttc will start, am going to see my dr on friday to discuss things and take it from there.  Am quite nervous/excited/scared about getting on the rollercoaster again, I really want to but at the same time am all the above!  hope you don't have to have surgery for the scars but if you do and it's laprascopic, it's not that bad, I had a lap and dye before brody and only had about 3 days of discomfort which wasn't as bad as I thought it'd be.

Becca~ lol at you putting shoes on hands!!!!

Queenvic~ if it's any help, when I found out I was pg with brody, I didn't feel "pg" at all until I was throwing up!!!  I even had an AF right on time, the day after getting a bfn just for a day and then it went, so I tested again 6 days later and got bfp so don't worry too much if you aren't getting any "symptoms". It is an emotional time the 2ww so you rant away, we all understand hun.

Minkey~ my "missing" bit is giving birth naturally next time, I so want to experience the whole shbang!  but also don't want brody to be an only child. greedy or what!!

have felt a bit "quiet" today, keeping myself to myself, thinking about stuff.  think it's the hormones at work.  Brody has a stinker of a cold again and just know tonight is going to be "one of those", just wish I could have the cold for him

Anyway, love to all

Keri xx


----------



## shiabni12

Hi all

Keri-yes I am still injecting for about another 3wks, got my baseline scan on the 1st May if thats ok start HRT but still have to jab until the next scan on the 15th May!!!! Hope Brody is feeling better soon

stressedem-welcome to H4AM good luck on your 2ww sending you loads of positive vibes   for the 27th

ready4family-hope you have fully recovered form your migraine, I suffer with them to so can completely sympathise. Hope you have a lovely party on Sunday. Sending you an af dance     

Vicks-the 2ww is horrible isn't it?! All those symptoms and never quite knowing whether they are good signs or not sending you loads of positive vibes   

Well I am really suffering with side effects now from the dr, feel very on edge and ready to shout at anybody who even looks at me!!!!!! have been to a toddler group this am and there is a very annoying woman there (she is always annoying) and it took all my energy not to yell at her today, normally I am able to ignore her!!!! Anyway I am off to reflexology in half an hour so hopfully that will help my stress levels!!!!

Hi to everyone else becca, minkey, hun, CJ (how are things with you), Imogen, Mo and anyone else I've missed

LOL
Kate


----------



## Minkey

Hello  

Ready4family - thank you for your kind words about Agatha, we think so but we are obviously biased  .  I hope the birthday party goes well!


Queenvic - the 2ww is the worst - I remember constantly pondering on every symptom/non-symptom,  

Keri - I understand, I had Agatha by section, although it didn't bother me too much, but I can see where you re coming from & I know alot of people feel like that. And no you are definitely not greedy -well if you are, then so are we all!

Kate12 - sorry to hear you are feeling all the side effects, don't know much about dr, having not gone through IVF but it sounds pretty grim.

Love to all,

Minkey x


----------



## CJ

Hi Kate sorry to hear the ole' down reg is getting to you, I was just the same Hun apart from it was mainly hubby that got a good   from me   He's still here to tell the tale so I can't have been too bad. PG hormones well DH is getting the brunt of those too poor chap. 

Really hoping this works for you Hun, you know I'm a big fan of Salisbury now (well how could I not be) so wishing they work their magic for you...oh and if that woman annoys you again I'd just give her what for you have a good excuse your down regging it takes us all in the end     

Things are o.k with me, I think (ever the worrier  ) had a lovely scan last week which showed bean had arms , legs , fingers and toes and was wriggling for England.
Still feeling sick but I like that, it's reassuring. I can't believe I'm 12wks today time is speeding past  

Hi to all the H4AM girls   

Love CJ xx


----------



## shiabni12

Hi CJ

lovely to hear from you glad to hear all is going well. The scan sounds lovely, its so reassuring isn't it to see them on the screen moving around. Are the boys looking forward to having a baby sister/brother?
Are you going to be telling people your news now you are 12wks?

Thanks for your kind words re my side effects, I def feel more chilled after reflexology today so have booked another appt for next week. I have always suffered with bad side effects on dr during all of my txts, so shouldn't really have expected this one to be any different, but it will be worth it if I get a BFP!!!
Take care of yourself
LOL
Kate xx


----------



## Julz

Kate - so sorry to hear your having such bad side effects, it's an awful time I know but we all know how you are feeling....I used to feel better going into a cupboard or down the cellar and having a good scream to myself....sounds silly but it does work.

CJ - wow 12 weeks already, hasn't time flown in.  Have you told the boys they are going to be big brithers yet?  Have you told anyone yet?  Sorry to hear you still have sickness, hopefully it should disappear soon.  Do you feel different with this pregnancy with it being a singleton?

It was DD's 2nd birthday at the weekend and she had chicken pox!!!  It didn't seem to get her down and she played in the garden all day with hew new toys and loved every minute of it.  Oh and I've never had chicken pox and my blood results says my immunity is borderline so praying I don't catch it off DD.

Anyway i'm fine, nearly at my biggest milestone of 30wks....can't believe I'm nearly there!!!  I had a scan last Friday and both babies are measuring well for dates, the first one is head down and the second is breech so hoping for natural delivery.  I'm getting scanned every 2 weeks now so it's quite reassuring.  Getting really big now and have no idea how I'll ever get to 37 weeks as I'm struggling at the moment.  Gonna pack my hospital bag at the weekend just in case.

Hello to everyone and sorry no more personals.

Julie


----------



## ☺QueenVic☺

Hiya girls,

Firstly a big thankyou for all your replys  very reasuring....

Well its been a funny old day - No AF pains maybe the very slightest twinge but not as bad as yesterday! I was bloated abit today still though but not with the pains just the full feeling in the abdominal area when you get when af arives  but later on in the day my belly has gone right down   Have been tempting to test early, but Dh is realy strict!! and puts me off from doing it hehe.  

Keri - thx for your help  its very hard not to look into signs though isnt it grrrr, god that must of been such a relief when you got a bfp after your af! I bet you couldnt believe it! thx again hun 

Kate - eeer yeh 2ww is a nightmare! Glad you feel better after reflexolagay 

Minkey - Yep 2ww is such a drag... just keep looking into each sign! 

Cj - did you have nat FET with your cycles? thx hun..

Well thx again girls for your +ive vibes and making me welcome 

speak soon 

LOve vick xxx


----------



## becca

OH KATE POOR YOU HUN !!!

your doing well not long just a few more weeks.

i must admit i have been feel a little odd now....sick tired muzzy...so maybe side affects are slowly kicking in.

hi to everyone else...off to bed now need my zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

xx


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

becca, can I ask if you had a laparoscopy?  I have no idea what (if anything) my doctor will do, but I know that type of procedure was mentioned in the past.  It sounded quite scary.

QueenVic, it's tough being on the 2WW with a child at home.  My biggest thing and upset was not being able to do anything for him (my clinic said not to lift anything).  And like you said, your mind is occupied with other things.  Easier said than done, but try not to read into the AF pains too much.  Could be a good sign, or even your body on the meds.  It's hard though.  

Keri, thanks for the party wishes.  I'll let you know how it goes.  I've taught Evan how old he's turning (although sometimes he'll respond 3 or 5, even though the correct answer is 2).  Best of luck with your appointment on Friday.  Let us know how it goes.  

Thanks for the note aobut the laprascopic...just asked becca about that. It sounds quite painful.  Were you given a general or local?  Sorry to hear Brody has a cold..that's the worst to see our little ones sick.  Hope he slept through the night.

kate, migraine is better thanks...and thanks for your af dance.  It worked!  Af has arrived.  So glad to hear the reflexology helped.

Minkey, thanks for the wishes about Evan's party.  Agatha is a doll!

CJ, congrats on your pregnancy.  Amazing what they can see.  Hope the morning sickness disappears and you can enjoy your pregnancy.

Julie, happy bday to your DD.  That's awful though that she had chicken pox.  That's so exciting that you're so close to having your second/third ones.  

QueenVic, it's so tempting to test early.  As a warning, I tested early and got a negative. That made me so upset.  Then the next day I was at the clinic and got a light positive.  So the test may not be accurate (but then in the end, got a negative as my levels didn't rise).  Good luck though with whatever you decide.

Well, AF finally came today so I'm going to the clinic tomorrow morning.  I so want answers what happened with our positive/negative result (if she has any).  Also want to find out if we can just try again or if she has to remove the scar tissue.  Am so hoping she's not concerned and can just start fet again.  Am very nervous for tomorrow, but am glad I'll at least know what's happening.


----------



## becca

hello ready4family

when i have had my laparoscopys i always have 3 very small incissions 1xbelly button 2xeach side of overy and 1xbikini line. i did have alot of bruising but the only dicomfort i had was a achey neck due to the gases  (they pump you up with gas ) mine was a day case and  i was back to work in 2 weeks. (depending on what you have done) .

hope i havent scared you hunnie 

queen vic how you doing ?
keri good luck hun.x
kate you ok?
cj,julie hun minkey xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx for you 

xxxbeccaxx


----------



## shiabni12

Hi all

Julie-cant believe you are nearly 30wks!!! Your bump looks great in your pic! Really hope you don't catch the chicken pox, you def don't need that at the mo!!!

Becca-yeh doing ok thanks today, feel better than I did yesterday, so think the reflexology really helped, still suffering with the skin on my face, so a bit self conscious when I go out but otherwise its been a good day today!!

Vick-hang on in there and try and stay way from those evil pee sticks!!!   

ready4family-glad to hear your af has arrived and that you can go to the clinic tom, good luck with that. I have had 4 laproscopys and they are not to bad just as becca described, I just had some discomfort for a few days under my ribs where the gas gets trapped but other than that ok, so try not to worry too much if they recommend you have one (easier said than done I know!)

Hi to everyone else hope you are all ok?

LOL
Kate


----------



## Keri

hi all

Just a quick one from me as Dh wants the comp

kate~ Hope your side effects are getting better hun, and you did really well to not yell at that lady but don't hold back hun, just let it out!!!

Minkey~ I have a GA for my c section with brody so both me and dh missed him arriving (makes me quite upset when I think about it) did you have a GA with your c section?  I'm hoping for a VBAC if we get pg again, will do everythin in my power!!!

CJ~ Glad your 12 week scan went well, it's great to finally "see" them isn't it, all moving around etc, wonderful.

Julz~ 30 wks with twinnies, wow, only 7 weeks to go then (at the most) hope you don't get the pox hun!

r4f~ The lap I had was GA and other than the mild discomfort in belly, didn't suffer with wind, just felt like af pain really for a few days and like the others, had 3 little incisions, one for each ovary and one on my belly button (can't really see them now!)  Hope your appt goes well, let us know xx  glad af arrived 

Vick~ behave hun and don't get tempted!!!!

Sorry if i've missed anyone but have to go, will be back asap!  Brody's cold is a bit better but can hear him coughing in his sleep, oh heck!

Love to all 

Keri xx


----------



## Hopeful emma

Hi all,

Arrgh, 2ww really dragging and have found a new thing to worry about, i read someone saying their clinic said not to pick up anything heavy, well i have non stop picked up my (very nearly) 3 yr old, i hope i haven't ruined my chances he's 2 and a half stone. 

Driving myself mad with pregnancy or non pregnancy symptoms - i felt really sick today after a cup of tea and last pregnancy i had to give tea up as it made me so sick. i felt elated when it happened, but then quickly felt a bit negative again because i still have 8 days until i test (27th)and its very early to be feeling sick - babies only 7 days old today - please let them be burrowed in.

I have had a laparoscopy and it really wsan't too bad. i had a general anaesthetic, but they give lots of happy drugs so whne i came round i felt really quite chilled. My tubes were snipped (hydrosalpinx) but i was back at work within a week and just a little bit sore. Lots of rest after and you'll be fine.

positive thoughts for you all.

stressedem


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

becca, thanks for describing the laparoscopy.  Sounds strange that they do work in your stomach area, but yet it's your neck that ached.  As you said, guess it was the gas escaping and moving. Sounds rough.  Turns out I wont need one after all.

kate, glad to hear you're doing better.  Thanks too for describing the procedure.  Guess everyone is different.

Keri, that's great you had GA.  The best way to do it so you're not lying awake.  Glad to hear Brody is doing better.  Coughs often linger and linger.

stressedem, the 2WW is very long isn't it? Like you, I looked for symptoms and compared to last time.  Our clinic also mentioned not to lift heavy things and we were extra cautious with dh picking Evan up from daycare, etc.  But I'm sure it's just a precausion.  After all, women that get pregnant normally wouldn't think twice about lifting and perhaps don't even know.  So I wouldn't worry too much. 

So I had my appointment today.  I was expecting awful news when the nurse said "you don't need a scan.  the dr just wants to talk to you".  The good news is that I don't need a laparoscopy.  She said the scar tissue is at the base so it shouldn't be an issue.  Thank goodness.  But instead of jumping into anohter fet, she wants to do a biopsy of my uterus first.  Apparently by removing theh tissue, it increases the chances of the embryos implanting (I guess the way it heals or something).  So she has me booked for the procedure a week Monday on the 30th.  Am nervous for it as it's apparently painful, but doesn't last too long.  Don't even think DH can come with me because he has to drop Evan off at daycare.  Then after the biopsy, she'll give me provera to bring on a period and then we can start the FET process (I'm just taking a low dosage of the lining meds now to start the thickening...I think it's related to the biopsy).  

Feel relieved I don't need surgery.  I hate the waiting, but i guess it isn't too bad.  Only puts us behind a couple weeks.


----------



## Minkey

Morning,

Ready4family - good news that you don't need surgery for the scar tissue.  Good luck for the 3oth, I hope it all goes well.

Stressedem - as Ready4family said, don't worry too much about picking up - lots of people do it all the time & don't think twice.

Keri - I had my section under an epidural, so a bit different - all I could think during it was OMG I am completely naked from the bust down lying on a table & there are about 20 strangers in the room   .  DH said I kept saying to him - can they all see me?!  I was amazed how many people seem to be needed, there were loads.  Hope Brody is feeling better.

Hope everyone else is good.

Minkey x


----------



## shiabni12

Hi all

stressedem-sorry to hear your 2ww is dragging they always do dont they. I'm sure you picking your ds up wouldn't cause a problem as like ready4family says if you got pg naturally you wouldn't know yet so you would carry on as normal thinking lots of positive thoughts for you   

ready4family-so please to hear that your appt went well and that you haven't got to have a laproscopy. I have heard of people having the biopsy done before txt, my consultant discussed with me at some point but I never had it done in the end. hope its not too painful.

Keri-I also had a c section and although it was under spinal block so I was awake I was really disappointed that I had to have it done, because I felt that all the txt we had been through to get pg was so medical orientated I really wanted a natural delivery but it wasnt to be!!! I must admit I didnt enjoy the experience at all and was left feeling quite cheated that my ds entry into the world wasn't as joyous as I'd imagined it would be. So I to am hoping for a natural birth if I get pg again!!!

Hi to everyone else not much going on here still stabbing away!!!!

LOL
Kate


----------



## Imogen

Hello everyone  

Just a quickie to say hello to all my old HFAM friends and wish lots of special luck to those cycling.

Sorry I'm not up to speed about who is at what point - I hardly get on FF at all now - seem permanantly tired (diff story being pg with toddler to first time round!) and things still blinking awful at home which is also tiring.  Dh just a nightmare still, sorry to say.  Have had people round valuing house today so we can sell it and split.  Yuk. I'm also on crutches for SPD again (soon to move to zimmer according to physio - how exactly do you zimmer around after a toddler, eh?   so struggling a bit without a car in the country.  Never mind.

Good news is I had my scan at 20 wks (can't remember if said) and all seems okay.  Prob a girl but they weren't totally sure.  Am trying to introduce Rupert to notion of 'sharing me' now I feel more confident about baby really being on way.  He is being very sweet.  Is convinced bubs will come out via belly button (well, he did, kind of!) and that, although 'tiiiiiny' it will be chatting away, 24/7, just like him (God help me....).

Best dash now but nice to pop in.

SPECIAL THOUGHTS FOR HUN ON HER CYCLE.  Good luck sweetie.  Hope all is okay with you

love, Imogen.x.x.x.


----------



## Flo

Imogen
phone me!
Flo
xxx


----------



## Keri

Hi all

Not sure how far I'll get with post as Brody is napping at the moment and could wake at any time!

Imogen~ Hello.  Glad to hear everything is well with bubba "on board" and hope Rupert comes round to the idea of sharing his mommy.  SOrry to hear about your dh and the SPD.  not too sure about the zimmer!!!!

Kate~ I have nice memories of being in labour but once it all went pear shaped, can just remember screaming "stuarttttttt" as they wheeled me off at top speed to theatre, leaving DH looking shocked/scared/worried, for both of us!  Not good!!!  Lets hope next time (if there is one) ends up with a nice VBAC (I say nice, am I mad?!)

Minkey~ LOL at you saying "can everyone see me!!!!!"

R4f~ Great news about not needing surgery hun.  at least you don't have to wait too long for the biopsy and like you say, it only puts you a few weeks behind.  was thinking of you yesterday xx

Stressedem~ Like the others say, I wouldn't stress too much about lifting your toddler, if you were pg naturally you wouldn't know would you etc etc.  Hope the hating tea thing continues then if you hated it last pregnancy xx

Vick~ Hope you are resisting those home tests!!!

Well, had my appt with my gp yesterday and we're back on Clomid  .  Am sort of ok with it and sort of not.  Was really hoping we wouldn't have to go down the route of drugs again and really wanted to do it all myself but hey ho.  being as AF arrived last sunday, we've missed this month and depending on how we feel when it arrives next we are going to see when to start them.  We are thinking at the moment that it'll be either next month or the month after.  Have 50mg to start with and bloods on day 25 and then if they are bad, will up to 100mg and so on.  I took 150mg to become pg with brody so we'll see what happens.  Bloomin hormones, i hate them, why couldn't my body behave!!!  But if this is the route we need to take to get another bundle of joy and sister/brother for brody, so be it.  

Brody's cold is a bit better and he was a brave boy and had his menC/hib booster yesterday.

Hope you are all well and I'll be back soon

Enjoy your weekends

Keri xx


----------



## aweeze

New home this way...... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=92546.0


----------

